# What's your TRUE BS story?



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Everyone has that 1 thing that is unbelievable, but that really did happen. Lets keep the true BS in the original BS thread and tell some TRUE tall tales! It doesnt matter if it happened to you or someone else, as long as your 110% positive its true. I'll start:

Opening day rifle season in PA years back my Father and I were switching spots mid-day. A fairly large doe jumped off the bank right in front of us. The front left of the truck hit her rear left as she crossed the road from right to left. She tumbled down over the bank. It was too close to houses to shoot a gun there. She was on the ground an it appeared she had a broken back. I was young and dumb so I get down the bank with my knife and try to get near her. Just as I was getting ready to put her in a "choke hold" to stab her in neck, she was suddently able to move alot better. She was hurt bad, but not as bad as I thought. I had my arms around her neck going for a ride! I held on and she was trying to run while dragging her rear end with me on her back. After about 20 yards of wrestling, I finally had my knife into her throat and I cut upwards towards her mouth.

It was a mess. Her blood was all over both of us. I was sore and bruised for weeks. I did get the deer however. Upon skinning we deiscovered that her pelvis had been broken in the collision. She would have suffered and died, although I'm not sure me riding on her back stabbing her in the throat was much more pleasant :embara:...




Yes that's 100% true. If someone else told me that, I would certainly not believe them.

Now how about yours?


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

I had a hunting client ride a elk that he shot. When we got to it, the elk was just laying there and when the hunter sat on him, the elk woke up and was bent on running over something. Thank the lord he only had two good legs to move with or he'd a killed us both. the hunter did a complete somersault over that bull when he stood up.

Remember kids, always check to make sure their dead before you mess with them. we broke that rule that day.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Going hunting one morning and running late. Jumped on the 4-wheeler started hauling butt with my ears laid back to get to the property. Looked up to see a small 2-1/2 year buck standing on the edge of the gravel road just inside a open gate going into a pasture. Didn't have time but to think, "I bet he's going to turn around and run in front of me." And then he did!!! Slammed on the breaks, rifle came up and hit me in the back of the head hard enough to see stars. He came by so close I could smell his anus.


----------



## Dsmall (Aug 1, 2010)

I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Couldn't resist-

I'm not sure if this is true or not but I like to think it is because it's WAY funnier that way.

A friend who is a former Army Ranger tells of a time when he was back from a short (six week) deployment and upon arrival back in the states and at the Fort in Georgia where they train out of all of his buddies had only one thing on their mind, the fairer sex. My buddy however could think of nothing other than grabbing his bow and getting out in the woods for some clean cool October air.

Off he goes for a nice slow slip hunt through the pines and after hunting awhile and not seeing anything, coupled with the huge breakfast this 6' 5" animal consumed earlier- he feels nature's call ripping at his guts. Not a minute too soon he's in a three point stance releasing the hounds of hell, shattering the morning stillness (along with the fresh air). He finishes up and walks a few feet to a tall hardwood and plunks down for a dip of Copenhagen and to plot his next move.

After sitting for a minute he thinks of the other guys in his unit and what they were all doing and starts to get a bit restless South of the border. Again being the animal that he is he decides that this was a perfect setting to take matters into his own "hand". Upon completion of this grisly task and I don't even want to think about it much beyond that, he's cleaning up so to speak and looks up the tree and what does he see?

Well. it seems one of Georgia's most stealthy poachers had found his way onto the Fort and had a lock-on about 30' up his resting tree and had witnessed BOTH of said Ranger's unnatural acts, all the while not wanting to get caught. What possibly could have been going through the poacher's mind while all this took place? I'd sure like to hear how he tells his version in hunting camp.

To wrap it up, my buddy the Ranger looked the trespasser dead in the eye for a moment and just slipped away quietly relying on the unspoken agreement that they'd both leave and forget it had ever happened.


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Last January I was on a special hunt at Horning state farm. On a Sunday morning I shot a deer with my muzzel loader. I reloaded just in case I needed a follow up shot. As I was walking to the point where I had shot the deer I see it laying in the snow still alive. I pulled up the rifle and pulled the trigger just to hear a click. I forgot to put a primer in the breech. The deer jumped off and ran away. Frustrated, I walked up to see the blood sign and my deer was laying ten feet away. A doe had sneaked in on me and was bedded down in the bottom of a draw. She didn't move when I shot the other deer. I was glad I didn't have a primer in the gun cuz I would have been one deer over my limit.


----------



## archer pse (Aug 21, 2010)

That is one funny story...God I hope that's true!!


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

8 MINUTES OF HUNTING
10 years ago first day PA gun season i get to my stand about 645 about 15 minute before legal hunting time of 7 am. Looking at my watch counting down. At 7 on the nose I. hear a stick break to the left of me...At 703 a huge doe steps out at 30 yards and i drop her so I get down and get her back to camp. Hang out and eat and head back to the same stand at noon. As I am climbing into the stand I hear a stick break to my left again(same place as before) I look to see a nice 9 point standing over to doe's gut pile at 30 yards and I drop him in the same spot as the doe I shot. Look at my watch and its 1205 and my deer season was over. ..HUGE DOE AND A NICE 9 IN ONLY 8 MINUTES OF HUNTING THAT YEAR.


----------



## protector1616 (Jul 18, 2010)

My uncle was heading home from working at Red Rock on his way back Mansfield when this deer runs out in front of his SUV. He wasnt able to stop in time and thought for sure that he had killed it when he hit it. He goes to the front of the SUV and finds this deer still alive. No weapons are aloud on Red Rock so he had nothing with him, not even his normal pocket knife and decides to rummage through the SUV to "see" what he had available; feeling sorry for this suffering deer. He finds a crowbar in the back and decides to use that to put this deer out of its missery. After giving the deer a good couple of blows he loads it up in the back and heads towards the house which is about 1 1/2 hours away. As he is driving down the road he can here this "tapping" coming from the back..... As the tapping gets louder he looks in the rear view mirror and, much to his surprise, the deer is still alive and trying to get up! He slows the vehicle and pulls off the side of the road and has to give the deer another few good whacks before heading back on the road. He makes it to the house and decides to hang the deer up in the barn while he gets "settled in" and changed, seeing it was gonna be a cold night. As he is dragging the deer to the barn, it starts to come to and makes a half hearted attempt at getting up. He gives the deer another good whack or two before hanging the deer, at which time he decides that he is going to cut its throught and let the deer bleed out before skinning, etc. He hangs the deer, cuts the throat so it can bleed out and heads inside to grab something warm to eat before tending to the deer. He comes out about 45 minutes later and begins to "dress" the deer only to find out that it is still alive! Bewildered and amazed at this point he said he had to laugh at the tenacity of this deer! He finally finishes off the deer properly before gutting and skinning this thing out..... had never heard of such a thing before or since..... we laugh about it today over coffee and to hear him tell about this deer "flailing around" in the back of the SUV is enough to make you pee your pants......


----------



## danielgri14 (Sep 30, 2008)

Couple years ago me and my buddies were dingdong ditchin (ringing doorbells then running), we just rang one house and started running, whlie we were running 2 deer ran right infront of us. I barely missed the deer but my friend beside me who was 6'2 and 230 ran right into it makein it do a flip over his sholder. We looked back and the deer was down with a broken spine. I got my knife and slit his throat and we took it to the house and cleaned it. yeah so my friend ran into a deer and killed it


----------



## clintonduffy3 (Aug 12, 2010)

ding dong ditchin and rangers whackin it in the woods.. lmfao :happy1:


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

These are really great so far! Haha keep them coming!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I knew a guy that had a big buck come under his stand while he was climbing it. He pulled out his pocket knife and jumped out on the deers back to stab it to death. If I hadn't seen the deer and his beat up crazy arse I would have never believed it. That deer done a number on him and it looked like somebody had shot it up with a nail gun.


----------



## SogManorSlayer (Aug 18, 2009)

Not as funny as some on here, but it's true and people usually don't believe me when I tell it.

It was a muggy morning during early bow-season in Florida. I was 16 and hunting our lease north of Jacksonville. My Warren & Sweat bow-hunter was hung on the edge of a creek swamp and planted pines where a large Water Oak was dropping acorns. Around 9:30 that morning two does and a medium sized 6pt came in to feed on the acorns. I was probably 25 feet high and he was around 10 yards from the base of my tree.

When the arrow left my Bear Whitetail II, it smacked him high in the shoulder with only 4-5 inches of penetration and he took off like a sprayed roach. I was extremely excited. This was my first year hunting on my own. I just couldn’t sit there, I had to get down. When I started looking for blood there was very little plus he ran through the pines and it was virtually impossible to see any blood on the pine needles. So, I followed his tracks to the edge of the swamp where I found a small flooded pond. There were bubbles everywhere and I assumed he ran through it. While wading through the water I see this reptile swimming with its head up and the tail motioning like a snake. I thought it was a cotton mouth but, then it started making this grunt noise and I realized it was a baby gator. Then all of a sudden there were baby gators everywhere grunting their heads off. I turned around went back to my truck where my mom’s 32 cal. Luger just in case I needed protection.

Our club President was a Lt. Game Warden and carrying a pistol while bow-hunting was not legal but, I just couldn’t take any chances. I did not plan on shooting the baby gators I was worried about momma. Before I went back to the truck I saw her slide or trail where she came to and from the creek to the pond and, that was the direction my deer went.

The blood trail was getting better and I tried not to rush. Walking with my head down searching for blood along the creek bank all of a sudden something started slithering straight at me. I jumped back dropping my bow realizing it wasn’t a gator but a 3 ft cotton mouth. Instinctively, I shoot it with the pistol. I sat there for a minute or two catching my breath and waiting for my heart rate to go down and something catches my eye down the creek bank. It was a struggling deer, my 6pt, going away from me. I could tell he was really hurting. 

I decide to wait. He was struggling enough that I figured he’d only go a little way before bedding up again and I could sneak up on him. I sat there for a few minutes trying to develop a game plan. Once I started towards the area I last saw him I didn’t know whether to hold the pistol and look down for snakes and gators or nock an arrow stay focused on the creek bank.

Eventually, I spooked him again and he struggled into the creek and layed down on the bank. I marked the spot and snuck out of there. I figured I would drive into town and get a bite to eat just to kill time. He was dying. Probably a high single lung shot. 

When I got back about an hour later a huge gator had him. There was a hollowed out cypress tree and she was digging it out and stuffing him inside of it. I was so, freaking mad. I wanted to shoot the dang lizard but, I couldn’t bring myself to it. I’d already popped of a round in the club during bow-season and I knew Mikey the Game Warden would be all over me if he heard it. I’d be toast if I got caught shooting that gator. 

-True story


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

i got up into my stand b4 day light and had my face mask on and covered realy good, i had shaggy hair and it was just getting where you could see i was just moving my head to look for deer and i heer this whooshing of air getting louder and louder it got so loud i turned the other direction real quick and it was a hawk like 3ft from my face backing up with his wings, idk who was more scared. the only thing i can think of is maby he thought i was a squerl or somthing i have no idea but no one believed me but i sware it hapend.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Was driving out in the hills on a farm one day with a buddy - saw a goose take off flying in the field below and mimed pointing a shotgun at it, saying "boom" and even mimicking the recoil. At that exact same moment it flew into a wire and got clotheslined, folding it's neck backwards and dropping it stone dead out of the air.
My buddy looked over and muttered "don't you _*ever*_ point those fingers at me"


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


I'm gonna do it...... BS!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

A few years ago I went down to Argentina dove/duck/parakeet hunting. Everyone is pretty poor down there and they do whatever they can to survive. A couple days prior, we were driving down a long dirt road with cattle pastures and fields on both sides when our interpreter pointed out wild Emu's. Pretty facinating. Well going back to the same place to hunt, our bird boys brought a 22 magnum along. I finally asked my interpreter what's going on and he informed me that they were going to try to kill an Emu to eat. Starting to look like some of our Alabama ******** on a drunken night of spotlighting back home. We are in a king cab toyota pickup with a truck bed canopy. There's 5 of us. 4 in the cab and my bird boy in the back of the truck. Sure enough, we're driving along and there's the Emu. They whip out the rifle and shoot him out the truck door. Everyone jumps out of the truck crawls under the fence and drags the emu back and throws it in the back of the truck with my bird boy. My bird boy, Jose, was about 6'3" and built like a train. Well, off we go and as we're driving, or shall I say, flying down this dirt road (those Argentinian's know 2 speeds - stop and full throttle), when I hear a thump. This entire time I had been thinking the way that they drive, somethings going to break and we're 20 miles from everything. Then I hear another thump. I turn around to see Jose's face up against the back window with his hands around the Emu's neck. He's so scared he couldn't even muster out a scream. The look of fear on Jose's face was priceless. They slam on the breaks, get out, the birds kicking the crap out of the side of the truck, they throw open the hatch, out comes an Emu foot. They can't get the bird or Jose out of the truck because of the feet. Finally one of the other bird boys jumps in on top of the bird, they jerk all three out of the back of the truck. Jose still has a death grip on the bird and terrified of turning it loose. They shoot this bird three more times while Jose is still holding it. When this is all over, they throw the bird back in the truck and Jose refuses to ride back there with it. They do a mexican version of rock paper scissors to find out the lucky winner. Off we go to hunt doves. I have to admit, I was laughing so hard I almost dropped a duce. I'll go to my grave seeing the vision of Jose's face pressed up against the back of that window. Hope the Emu tasted good.


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

I completely blew a shot at a six pointer with my longbow, the shot left the bow at least 4 ft high and 6 ft to the right, at the shot the deer jumped the string, took two big bounds and half way thru it's second bound the arrow hit the buck right where the spine meets the skull.
the arrow penetrated all but 1/2" and the deer fell stone dead with at completely severed spine


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Funny Stuff!!!


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

About 17yrs ago I was walking through the bush with my pellet gun looking for hornets nests to shoot (yeah, great idea...).

As I was bushwackin' I heard a blue jay hammering on a tree like a woodpecker at approx. 80yds.

For some reason I decided to try to shoot it; I shot, and it dropped like a sac of potatoes!

I wouldn't of thought the pellet would kill it at 20yds let alone 80......

When I finally reached the bird I picked it up and found zero evidence of a wound; until further inspection I noticed it had one black eye and one red one.

I shot it in the eyeball, which is pretty much the size of a pellet......I shoulda bought a max lotto that day!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Masterkiller said:


> I shot it in the eyeball, which is pretty much the size of a pellet......I shoulda bought a max lotto that day!



I done something like that when I was about 8. A bird landed on a power line about 80 yards off and joking around I told my dad I was gonna shot it. Held the bb gun up with one hand at arms reach and just pulled the trigger, the bird dropped. When we walked up to it I got my butt beat for shooting one of dad's bluebirds. At 80 yards how in the samhell am I supposed to be able to tell a bluebird from a sparrow, even better question is if he could tell why didn't he stop me.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Have a friend who takes care of nuisance animals as a side business and had trapped a skunk in a poly trap (same thing as a cage trap but with plastic all around so that the skunk can't see out). With a skunk in a poly trap he can carry it to his truck, drive it home, and drop it in a tank of water without it spraying. It was a cold and late night and so he didn't leave it in quite as long as he normally would have, but surely long enough he thought. He dumped it out of the trap and hung it on the tree to dry by a front foot for skinning.

The next morning he and another friend were walking up to the barn to get ready to go hunting and guess who was jerking around on a rope tied to its front paw.

So what do you do with a pissed off skunk hanging from a tree?! :confused2:


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

My dad tells me a story where he did the same thing while fishing below Lake Barkley Dam here in KY years ago, except it was a gull about 150 yards away instead of a goose. They couldn't see the powerline at the time due to facing the sunset.

His friend looked at him and said "Are you thinking what I'm thinking?" Dad replied, "Lets get out of here..."



ks_kiwi said:


> Was driving out in the hills on a farm one day with a buddy - saw a goose take off flying in the field below and mimed pointing a shotgun at it, saying "boom" and even mimicking the recoil. At that exact same moment it flew into a wire and got clotheslined, folding it's neck backwards and dropping it stone dead out of the air.
> My buddy looked over and muttered "don't you _*ever*_ point those fingers at me"


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ah man these are priceless guys! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Edge 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

bump for a positive thread


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

Was in PA on the last day of our week long hunt. Friend and I had both filled our doe tags and looking for a buck. A bit before dark we called it a week, climbed down, packed up and met at a spot. While standing there chatting and talking about the week, a doe went running by at 50 yards. I blew my grunt call, she stopped, blew it again, she came running right over to us. We froze, stands and bows on the ground. She ended up standing right in front of my friend, his bow was at his feet, and she was almost standing on the bow. he could have reached out and slapped her on the nose. She was all out of breath and panting.

She stood there for about 2 minutes looking around, then bounded off. I blew the grunt again, she stopped again and looked back, then walked off!

We just about fell over laughing!


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Shot a buck one day right under my tree stand... I knew at the shot I had only hit one lung... Gave him 4 hours and went back after him in the dark.. Took my buddy and a noobie hunter of 16 years old.. My buddy asked "what are you going to do if he is still kickin?" It's illegal to bring a weapon in after dark during deer season here. I held up my knife and said "I'll use this"... We trail the deer up, he went about 75 yards... he's just laying there in the snow.. We high five and then look back to see his head off the ground... Lights out.. we stand there whispering coming up with a game plan... We decide my buddy will take both flash lights, keep them in the bucks face giving him the "deer in the head lights" look, I'll come up behind him, loop my drag rope over his neck, tie it off on a tree and dispatch the buck with my knife... (Yes, I now understand walking away and letting nature take it's course is a MUCH better idea).. So the plan begins and is working flawlessly.. I get up to the buck.. get the rope around the horns.. look for a tree and I swear to god.... There is nothing near us.. So I tie the rope around my wrist.. As I do this I hear on the other side of the light "That might not be a good idea"... My relpy is "Don't worry, I got this"... I kneel down next to the buck, he is just so lethargic it's sad... I take my hand and lower his head by his rack to the ground and he lets me.. Put the knife to his neck and take a deep cut down into his neck, he bucks a little and I send the blade right back down into the gash... This time, the buck leaps to his feet in front of me.. Now remember, I'm kneeling... I am now facing his chest as he starts to take off... I quickly jump up, the rope still tied to my wrist, I take up what slack is left and pull with all I've got taking the buck off his feet... As he hits the ground I'm on top of him.. the quick stabs to the chest deflating the other lung and he's down for the count... I jump up, untie my self from him.. breathing like I just ran a marathon... and I hear it... My buddies voice from the other side of the flash lights... "That was the most disturbing thing I've ever seen hunting".... Trust me.. I've NEVER gotten that close to a 1/2 alive buck again...


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

It was oct 27 my buddies birthday we where deer huntin and I told him good luck its your birthday go kill one. I get back to the truck he said i killed one my first question was how big he said its a big nine. So hes telling me the story he said i missed the first shot and I think I hit him in the antler I was like what he said ya he took off and I grunted he came back in I killed him the second shot. I said no way man so we track the blood trail and when we get there no joke perfect triangle in the right beam. lol!!! I told him that would have neve happened if it wasnt your birthday.


----------



## jwatts (Jul 7, 2008)

There are two that if I hadn't been there I would never believe. First one a few friends and I had been shooting our 22s. We were sitting on a board fence shooting the breeze when some crows start to fly over. One of my friends says something to the other that he couldn't hit the broad side of a barn just to get under his skin a little. Insulted and wanting to prove that he was a good shot he shouldered the 22 and shot a crow out of the air mid flight. It landed right at out feet. He won't admit it, but that was pure luck and could probably never happen again.

Another one involves me and a friend shooting again. He had his AR15 and we had been shooting on top of a hill in a cutover. We looked down the hill and, what he thougt was a crow was standing on the gravel road that runs through the property. He decided to free hand it and shoot the crow. He shoots and it flops over. After that I ranged it. It was 450yds, open sights, free hand. There is no way he could do that again. We went down the hill to check out this crow and turns out it was a turkey. It was so far off he assumed it was a crow.


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

Just this past weekend I was told by my uncle and dad that a guy down the road killed a 90lb bobcat years ago. Apparently this thing killed and was in the process of eating one of his calves when he shot it. To my knowledge, it was never documented because he didn't have a bobcat tag. But I'm told he has it mounted in his house so, I'm going to try to go see it and get some pictures next time I'm home.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Very good friend of mine was riding his quad through his property and came across a hunter in his land. Upon the owner questioning the hunter the hunter told him to F- off. So my friend drove up to his barn and got his chainsaw started it and drove back down to the stand. The hunter got about 12 feet off the ground before the tree came down he was scared crying but didn't get injured to badly. Never tresspass on a crazy old farmers land!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

buddy shot a doe (wva) we found it later laying flat still alive so he shoots it in the head .that deer jumped up & came right at us .how two grown men got behind that Lil tree I'll never know, was a scramble to say the least.(it was dead in 30 yds)


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

kyle31490 said:


> What's your TRUE BS story?


All of them. Well most of them...or at least most of the parts in some of them.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Back when I was just a pup and started hunting with my dad and uncles at thier annual deer camp, we were doing a deer drive when a small deer ran to the edge of a hill/rocky cliff edge. My uncle shoulders his gun and is drawing a beed on the deer when my dad says, dont shoot...its to far. My uncle sqeezes off the round anyway......that freaking fawn folded up like a sack of potatoes and fell off the rock cliff and rolled literally straight down to our feet. 
My uncle brags about that shot evey year at Christams and pretty much any socail gathering we go to....priceless

Same uncle......was doing a deer drive one year on the same farm......thier was a nice 4 inches of snow and he was tracking a big herd of deer. As my uncle rounded a hill top....... he could hear the deer running past his boy (my cousin) and could see his boys head follow the noise from his treestand....when my uncle got to the bottom of the hill...he asked why didnt you shoot the deer? My cousins reply....THEY WERE PIGS. Local domestic pigs turned free range that had escaped from the local farm...another pricless story

Same cousin......after a long morning of hunting in cold weather.... my cousin was warming and drying his boots fireside. We formulated a game plan and headed out to our standing positions......Me, my uncle and my cousin all sitting within 100 yrds waiting on the driver to push us deer.... about 10 minutes into the sit I look over to see my cousin with one of his boots off and packing snow into his boot...his boot had a smoldering fire in it and had already burnt threw his boot and burnt a hole in his sock. 

RIP Gregg..... July 16, 1993


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

My dad shot a doe with an old 20 gauge smoothbore barrel with a bead. Deer was about 120 yds running he pulled up and rolled her shot square in the eye.


----------



## ttank0789 (Apr 9, 2010)

Both of these stories involve my dad's friend Eddie from when my dad lived in Arkansas. Both were told to me by him as this was before my time (Early '80s). My dad said that Eddie was a "Murphy's Law" sort of person. I have to tell the first in order to tell the second
Story 1: My old man, Eddie, Eddie's dad and maybe some others were pheasant hunting. Eddie's dad had a really good bird dog that he brought with them. The land they were on had a big roll to it so Eddie and his father couldn't see each other, but my dad could see Eddie. The dog was on point so Eddie went to flush the bird. The safety was broken on the shotgun he was carrying and Eddie tripped and the gun went off, shooting the dog in the back of the head. When Eddi's dad yelled "Did you get him?" Eddie replied "Yea, I got him!"

Story 2: Eddie was sitting on his front porch and the local game warden, and life long friend, stopped by just as he finished fixing it. He said that he was glad Eddie finally got the gun fixed and told him to shoot it into the tree in his front yard to see if it worked. When Eddie shot, a hawk fell out of the tree. Then he got fined for shooting the hawk.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I was bass fishin with my dad and a flock of geese flew by @ 30yds about 30yds high. I lead a goose about 4ft and casted as I jokeingly said TAKE EM!......well my baby one minus founds its mark! As I watched it wrap aorund the left wing of the goose in ahh I just wachtd it backlash my baitcaster and when that happened it broke my 14lb line and the lure fell to the pond, I'm glad that it didn't stick in The goose. Dad said nice shot


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Edge 1 said:


> Couldn't resist-
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true or not but I like to think it is because it's WAY funnier that way.
> 
> ...


CLASSIC! I just spit timberwolf all over myself!


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

i like eddie lol!


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

This has nothing to do with deer but its an unbelievable bowfishing story. Me and a buddy of mine where trollin around an island loaded with carp. So after 30 min or so.of wearing out some carp I lose 1 of my 2 arrows.so we keep trolling along and I shoot what seems to be a large carp that darts under the boat and breaks my line. So im done. He said we would make one last pass using his bow and come back to.see if we see the fish floating. Well we didn't. Then my buddy says let's go.fish this brush pile 75 yards down riverand I said ok. We get down there and I said lok at that big dead catfish. Well being the crazy individual my best friend is he shoots it. When I pull the line in and pull it up up comes a 30# catfish with MY ARROW in it. To this day no one believed us


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

First buck (and deer) at 16 yo with open sights on an 870 in a tree stand I had never been in before and only on stand for 30 minutes on opening day.

100 yards in a green field...shot 1 hit him high and back - non fatal as it just whizzed above the spine.
75 yards...deer on a dead run...second shot chambered and let it go trying to think of my lead...the buck twisted its head sideway and took a nose dive flopping end over end twice and burying one antler into the ground.
Shot three was insurance and on the money, which I think was the most difficult considering at that point my adrenaline was in overload.

Got down, checked it out and only found two hits...number one and number 3. Best part was I had a witness, a step brother the same age who saw the whole thing and came running. We had to dig the antler out of the ground with our pocket knives.

Got the old man and he didn't believe me. After inspection, show two went in between the near side antler and the ear...and exited out the other ear...right through the canal. 

First shot ever on a deer and likely will be my best shooting.

#2

Was in a boat fishing with two buddies. Buddy two had new pole/reel and lost it to a big fish as he was relieving himself. Searched for an hour with no luck. 2 hours later and 1/4 mile downstream...same buddy casts out and snags his line...pulls up his rod and reel...and the guilty catfish.

#3

Two ladder stands about 70 yards apart in one small woodlot. Sat in one...as darkness approached I hear...tink Tink TINK! Look back and I'm watching the most ticked-off main frame 8 about 140 class getting into a full on fight with the stand I'm not seated in. Stand still has the marks from it....lasted a good 25-30 seconds. Never saw that buck again.


----------



## P&Y BUCK (Dec 17, 2008)

I was deer hunting a few years ago and a flock of turkeys came past and in the middle of the birds was a peacock! To this day everyone thinks I was full of it but I know what I saw.


----------



## deerslayer261 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heres a couple stories, My dad and his friend were hunting on our hunting clubs land. Well the they had to walk by anothers person stand (it was after lunch everyone was entering the woods) well when they came up on the stand they saw the guy [email protected]$ naked hanging onto the tree still in his stand taking a crap. Too this day he still gets pick on for this at camp. 

My buddy and i were shooting bow in my barn, well he was a beginer and when he drew back his finger was on the trigger. The arrow went filling hit the ground and we lost sight, we looked and looked couldn't find it. Just happen to look in the target and it was perfect bullseye


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok here we go...My first Deer. 

I was 12 years old. I was hunting with my uncle, and we had 3 of my cousins, 2 other uncles and 2 family friends in the same woods, but all spread apart obviously.

Any way I had my uncles Remington 1100 youth slug gun. It had open iron sights on it. The rear sight slid forward and back on a dove tail and tightened down with a set screw. As he looked the gun over once it got light he noticed the rear sight had moved and the set screw was loose, sh** he said and lines it back up with the mark that he knew it was sighted in on.

Any way my uncle is a great hunter and a phenomenal still hunter. About 2 hours after first light we were on the move. My uncle kept checking the sight for me and I kept moving it while I was handling the gun. I could tell he was getting a little frustrated with me. As we were walking through the woods we jumped a lone doe. She took off and we walked in the general direction she went.

We went into the death creep when all of the sudden my uncle stops and points. "Right there 40 yards! Do you see her?"

I said "Yes" but i really didn't I pointed the gun in the general direction when she flickered her tail and then she materialized. I closed my eye to take aim and guess what? No rear sight. Gone. Gonzo. Finished. Not there. I was young and said fudge it. 

I put the front pin on her and BOOOM! She took off and BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! CLICK. Empty gun! and s till running doe!

My uncle says look that ones a buck!!! Shoot that one!!! I just look at him and kind of show him the gun like.....its empty man. He grabs the gun throws a slug in the action and BOOM! shoots at the running buck, throws another shell in and BOOM shoots again and misses. Then he realizes the sight is missing "Are you kidding me!!!!" He starts reloding the gun and says " Ok, you hit that doe." I said "Really?" So there we go back to the scene of the crime.

Right where she was standing we found blood, we started following blood and I was getting excited... I start going on and on. "heres some blood! and heres more!" Getting way ahead of my uncle he says, your going to jump her then we'll never find her" Just as those words rolled off of his tongue there she went. She jumped up from behind a blow down. I had hit here through the back legs and she was trying her hardest to run.

I shoulder the gun and BOOM, BOOM, BOOM, BOOM, BOOM, BOOM, once again empty and Im still running full speed trying to keep up. My uncle quickly throws 2 shells into the gun and gives it back, I take off running again and he reaches out and holds me back as he runs up ahead. There goes my uncle, 5' 2 inches tall running like an Olympic track star, catches up to the doe and straight up "Supermans" through the air landing on the does back while locking his arms around her neck. Him and the doe go tumbling to the ground. He jumps up and so does she. He pushes her back down to the ground and jumps to the side. BOOM! BOOM! two in the lungs at 5 yards!

When we got back to the cars all seven of our family and friends were there waiting at the cars, some were laughing, some where just so confused. "What were you guys in a shoot out!!??".....Sounded like WWII out there!!!" ...."What the hell happened!!!???"

Till this day we allstill get a great laugh out of that one. I call it the "14 shot fiasco" we actually have a Pic with all of us at the car and me and my uncle are holding the only 2 shells we had left.
And thats the story of my first deer.


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I was bass fishin with my dad and a flock of geese flew by @ 30yds about 30yds high. I lead a goose about 4ft and casted as I jokeingly said TAKE EM!......well my baby one minus founds its mark! As I watched it wrap aorund the left wing of the goose in ahh I just wachtd it backlash my baitcaster and when that happened it broke my 14lb line and the lure fell to the pond, I'm glad that it didn't stick in The goose. Dad said nice shot


I did the same thing except mine actually stayed on the goose and pulled out of the air and the goose did a nose dive. Luckily the spinnerbait unwrapped itself, otherwise I don't know what I would have had to do.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Many years ago I was scouting out a location to bowhunt with a friend. I had a Ruger Mark I 22 in a belt holster and was bent down, one leg, head and shoulders through a fence between the 2nd and 3rd wires when a rabbit took off from right under me. I straightened up drew the Ruger and shot in one motion. The 22 slug hit right between the rabbits ears and rolled him. My buddy said: YOU COULDN'T DO THAT AGAIN IN A MILLION YEARS! I holstered the Ruger, got back down between the fence wires and told him, just kick out another rabbit.


----------



## amp713 (Jul 4, 2010)

not as great as some of these but really recent! two months or so ago i was on one of my last days i could elk hunt with my bow and was sneaking in on a nice 5x5 4 cows and a small spike. Im sitting about 70 yards from where they are in the thick trees and about 40 yards from where they would come out to feed before being chased back in by the 5x5. well as they begin to head out again a squirel decides im a tree stump and runs halfway up me before i jump enough to make us even and scare him off. the elk didnt seem to notice but the squirell made enough racket that they slowly headed the other direction...


----------



## salthunter (Jun 6, 2009)

Shot a red fox on the Minnesota Canada border 570 yards with a ruger 10/22 shooting the old style CCI Stingers ( traveled faster than the current CCI stingers)
didnt kill it; trapped the fox 2 days later, the bullet barely broke through the skin in the back of its neck
The fox was in a flooded field,.. I kept raising the shot the 6th shot connected,.. I think I was aiming about 20 feet high, 
Shot a few Red fox, in SD and Wyoming over 200 yards thru the foxes left eye with the same gun and shells
Called in 14 red fox in just over 2 hours, 
one fox I called into the open door of the front of my truck
Called a fox up to my wife and I,.. told my wife early on to wiggle her toes as the fox got close,.. thefox actualluypounced on her toes
Watched an eagle takeducks out of the air, 
saw sandhill cranes run off white-tailed deer, 
watched a fox play/tease some old ranch dogs
watched a crows and rabbits play tag
While checking traps A big buck was hiding just 4-5 feet from my traps,.. I pulled out 2 **** and a mink; remade the 2 sets , as I was leaving i stumbled, before the buck ran off 
Tracked a monster buck well over 4 miles, a friend of my dads had shot the testicles off the buck,.. My dad killed the buck
Caught 36 muskrats on what had started as a feeder bed in 6 days, Caught 2 **** in one trap (1 1/2 coilspring 3 different places in one day ( 6 ***** ,3 traps)
out of the last 7 years Ive killed triples on geese 6 opening days Killed two chucker, hungarians, ruff grouse, sage hens with a single shot from a .22 all started out tryig to kill a rooster pheasent,.. which I have never done.
Intentionally ( hey I waited years for the perfect moment) killed 4 landed geese with one shot 
saw a cow moose with a calf run off a grizzlie 
Hooked a blackbear on Prince of Wales with a blue and silver Panther spinner 
Shot a big pig of a blacktail in Washington shot 5 shots in about 6 secounds and the buck kept walking,.. I couldnt believe I missed ,.. I watched it duck under o log,.. and thats where he laid,.. 3 shots in one side 2 shots in the other , all 5 shots in a 3 inch circle in and out We use to use frogs for bass fishing. When I was 6 I cast over a tree linb and 2 ; 1 1/4 lb largemouths jumped and got hooked with the frog 6 inches aboe the water
I got bunches of them


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

heres mine with pictures:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1323354


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I was trailing a poorly hit doe last year with my muzzleloader. It was snowy and colder than heck. I just jumped her up and was giving her some time. All the sudden this huge coyote comes flying over the hill at me. He came to about 10 yards, did a 360 and back the whole time with his nose to the ground. He didn't even see me. I waited about 10 minutes and slowly started walking up the hill. All the sudden I heard the doe Blatting like crazy. I ran up there and looked around and couldn't find nothing. This place was so thick I couldn't see 50 yards. I then heard it again down by the creek. I walked as fast as I could down there but it stopped.

I was sitting there wondering what the heck was going on and why was this deer blatting like a spine shot. I was sitting against a huge cotton wood tree so I couldn't see directly behind it accross the creek. I took two steps in front of my tree and something caught my eye. Here is that huge coyote just going to town on my doe eating her hind end when she was bedded full alive. I couldn't believe it. I pulled up the gun and was going to shoot the yote then I figured I better shoot the doe to put her out of her misery right away. If something was eating me alive, I would want the bullet first.

I think without that coyote, I wouldn't of found her because after I jumped her and followed her about 300 yards there was no blood left. I was just following tracks. I hit her through the hind end and broke one leg.


----------



## 123 4/8 P&Y (Jul 10, 2008)

You guys wouldn't believe it if I told you.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

123 4/8 P&Y said:


> You guys wouldn't believe it if I told you.


Try us!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep this going!


----------



## jcchsms (Sep 19, 2006)

I have two.
I was 12 and it was the first year I was deer hunting by myself, well without my dad next to me. It was raining pretty hard and I hear something coming up the holler. It gets louder and closer and I was not sure if it was a deer or a cow. I am looking and suddenly I see a guy crawling on his hands and knees trying to get out of the holler. I yell for my dad and he comes running. We help the guy who was lost and very scared and confused. He came in the holler at the other end and side from another farm. We take him to his car and he spends the rest of the night with my dad and uncle drinking moonshine in the milking barn.The trunk of his car was loaded with the stuff.

First deer I ever killed was a few years later. Hunted with a Savage over and under, .22 on top 20 gauge on bottom. I hear a deer and finally see a nice buck coming my way. I am watching as he keeps getting closer and closer. He is within 20 yards and I put the site on his neck. I pull / jerk the trigger and the deer piles up and rolls down into a creek. I break my gun open but don't reload. I am walking down to get my deer and notice he is now a one antlered deer. Not only that but he is a deer getting up and getting ready to run away. I try to shoot but realize I have not reloaded so I do that quickly and get a shot off as he stands up looking at me.

Turns out my first shot hit him in the antler blowing it in two and knocking the deer out. My 10 point buck ended up being a 5 pointer. I still laugh at that one.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice ones!

TTT!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT Anymore?


----------



## dodgearcher (Mar 27, 2007)

*my albino ground hog*

It was 1999, I was hunting a good buck behind my dads house a couple hundred yards away. I had a dentist appt. at 5pm, so I figured I would go in early around 1pm. As I was walking to my stand along the edge of a field, I saw something white out about 75 yards. At first I thought it was a cat, but then realized it was a groundhog. I didnt give it too much thought and wanted to get to my stand. I figured if I get a shot at it thats fine, but I wanted that buck. As I was walking closer, not within range it went in its hole. Now I had killed quite a few groundhogs with my bow and I knew how to hunt them. I sat in my stand thinking about what I saw and the more I thought about it the more I kicked myself for not shooting that groundhog. I decided to leave my stand around 4:00, keep in mind I was planning on going to the dentist. As I got to the edge of the field I saw the albino again. I started my stalk at about 90 yards. As I got closer I realized the ground hog would come out of his hole and look east, and go down in his hole for 30 sec on the dot, it then would come up look and look south, and go in his hole for exactly 30 sec, it did the same with west and north. I watched this groundhog do this sequense 5 times! I still can not believe how smart it was, I guess it had to be to stay alive it stuck out like a sore thumb. Now the whole time I am watching it go up east, down30 up south, down30, up west, down 30, up north, down 30 I am getting closer every time it went down for those exact 30 seconds. I got to within 18 yards and decide I would take it across the back so I could get it stuffed and not ruin it, I was shooting rocket miniblasters with 1.75" cut and they destroy things. I did have time to think of all this while stalking lol. The hog came up looked toward me and I was in the high grass along the edge, when he went down for his last 30 seconds I knelt up and drew my bow. Sure enough he came up and looked south and I let the arrow fly, perfect hit along the back, the front was untouched. I ran up and kicked him away from his hole so he didnt go it. The hog died within 45 seconds. I ran home to show my dad, forgetting all about the dentist lol and he was thrilled. He got it mounted for me for christmas that year. I dont tell to many people that story, but as God as my witness it is the truth. I have never hunted an animal that smart and go threw that much to stay alive. I will try and post pics but for some reason they usually dont show up for me. Good stories keep em comin.


----------



## dodgearcher (Mar 27, 2007)

cant get pics up for some reason.


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

12 years old, my dad gave me a marlin 22 mag for christmas one year and i was out on our farm by myself and shooting whatever i could find. I just shot a squirell and bolted another round in and forgot the safety......as im walking rifle pointed downward i hear click! I look and accidentally hit the trigger, the rifle is literall pointed right at my foot but didnt fire. Im thinking Hole S$$$....I chamber out the round, put it back in and Bam , fires with no issues. I still to this day believe it was devine intervention i didnt blow my foot off or at least a nice hole in it.
Buddy of mine was big woods hunter, he was about 5 miles in on public land and shot a decent buck who was still kicking. Pulls out his knife to slit its throat and is down on one knee as he leans in to get the throat the buck jumped up and he instictively pulled backward..............ramming the knife straight into his thigh about 5 inches deep. Truthfully hes probably lucky to be alive, had to hump outta there 5 miles pouring blood. This was in the early 90s before any cell phones.
Fishing a good size lake and caught a small little bass, swallowed my homeade spoon that i had painted some chartruse on so i cut it out and left the bait hoping it would simply fall out eventually. A week later back fishing the same lake and am probably a good quarter to half mile uplake and landed a small bass, upon looking in its mouth there was my homeade spoon. I would be willing to guess there are millions of bass in that lake.......the odds of that


----------



## dodgearcher (Mar 27, 2007)

I was doing work at rockview prison in state college pa, and there was a peacock in with the turkeys, I believe you P&Y BUCK


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

One morning while bow hunting for whitetail, I had 3 mature armodillos come under my stand. Obviously one was a female and the larger 2 males. The males squared off and fought under my stand for at least 30 minutes. They would back up about 15 yards apart, and then rush one another and crash into one another like sumo wrestlers. Just before colliding, they would jump into the air. About half the time they missed one another or just glanced off each other. It was absolutely hillarious!!! The female sat patiently over to the side until they were finished. Eventually, one male gave up and waddled away in defeat. The other 2 left and went the other direction.

I almost always carry a camcorder with me hunting. Not that morning. It would have been my most interesting footage ever.


----------



## bowfiddle (Oct 14, 2010)

1. when i was 6-7 years old i was tagging along wit my dad and grandpa and my 3 uncles while they were rabbit huntin on my uncles farm. i brought my lil daisy bb gun just for fun. while i was walkin beside my dad 2 black birds fly over and i take a shot at them and to my surprise and everyone elses, one of the birds fall and hit the ground. i will remember that as long as i live.

2. when i was about 10 i was turkey huntin wit my dad and i was sittin up against a big tree and my dad was against the tree next to me. after sittin there for a while we see a group of 4 or 5 does comin towards us. one of the younger does came right to me and started sniffin the end of my gun barrel! i was shakin so bad i eventually spooked her. i turned around and my dad was rollin around he was laughin so hard.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

Nothin to crazy...but I was bowhunting about 7 years ago (16 years old) on the edge of a cut corn field and I had a nice fork come in range about 20 yards. I drew back my pse nova and let the wasp fly. IT sailed just over his back and he took off. He ran about 80 yards and stopped, and after about 20 minutes started walking back toward me. He came into range again and I put it through both lungs and piled him up. Turns our the first shot cut his back wide open, about a 4 inch cut. Bout cut the backstraps in half. And he still came back....

I was hunting the same field during the rifle season that same year with my 30-30 that has an offset scope. I killed my first two bucks with this rifle. It isnt near as accurate as my 7MM Mag but it worked. This time I shimmied up a tree and got about 15 feet up and sat on a branch. This was not as comfy as I had hoped, but I was young so I stuck it out. All of the sudden I see a fork at about 120 yards, so I pull up free handed and BOOM!! The buck takes off about 30 yards and stops to look back. I rack the lever action to reload and aim for the head this time. (Why? I have no idea) BOOOM! It takes off about another 300 yards into a thicket, clean miss again. So another hour goes by and I see this huge bodied mature buck walking broadside at about 130 yards. As he was walking in front of me BOOOM.....he keeps walking broadside like nothing happened......BOOOM....nothin.....keeps walking the same way. Now my 30-30 was only loaded with 5 shells that morning, I mean who needs more than 5 to kill a deer? So I am watching this big buck walk away from me towards the neighbors, and cussing myself for either my shooting or my scope being off. The buck stops and stares onto the neighbors land for about 20 minutes, not moving. Then he turns around and heads directly along the woodline of the field just inside of it, right to me. I am shaking the whole friggin tree at this point with buck fever. This is the most excitement I have ever had in the woods, being only 16. I watch him sneak down inside the woods for about another hour. Stopping, watching. Stopping, watching. He starts to my right at about 60 yards, So I stand up in the tree and turn around to get ready for a shot, MY LAST SHOT mind you. I fake bleat to get him to stop in my only openeing, and he does, but right behind a large oak. Not a very big opening. He starts walking again and I bear my head down into the scope. I bleat again and he stops with some branchs in between us. Screw it...BOOOOM. He drops, I start screaming in cheer to myself. I was aiming at the heart and spined him at 60 yards. Needless to say I think I knocked my scope around climbing that tree. First mature michigan buck, dressed out at about 180. Happiest kid alive.

Now that first buck that I missed on my first 2 shots(one headshot) ran into that thicket like I had mentioned. By buddy set up outside that thicket that evening, and shot a fork at about 150 yards. We waited till dark and tracked his deer. We find his buck with a perfect graze mark directly in between his antlers. I mean took the fur right off the head I swear. It was the same buck I fired shot #2 at. No chit.


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

Good thing i have the TALL rubber boots on cause it's getting deep in here haha. The only story i have is a past gf and i used to take my quad out to the hunting land (we could get there from my house on farm roads) and i'll spare you of why we were going where we were, but about 15 minutes after getting there i saw the biggest turkey of my life, it must have stood 3-4 feet tall, she saw it, and still to this day thinks an ostriche (sp?) All activities stopped and i rushed home to tell my dad what we had saw only to have everyone laugh at me and ask me what i was "smokin"....needless to say, i've hunted turkeys there for the last ten years and have never seen this creature again.....i'm 100% sure it was a turkey

Story#2
We were doing a deer drive at my friends farm and i could oversee a stander from the location in which i was posted. I watched a deer run thru the woods and called out to him to give him a heads up, he had a semi auto 30-06 and i watched him shoot all 5 rounds at the deer running directly at him (all misses) and watched the deer colide with him and send him tumbling.....deer ran away laughing i'm sure


----------



## 7mag_Jake (Sep 18, 2007)

*My Story(ies)*

These are great guys! I call for a Sticky!!! 

Story 1- My Uncle Jack 

Uncle Jack was and still is the best shot in the family. While checking on cows in a ,wheat patch they planted, he seen a whole pack of piney wood rooters. So they were about 500 yards give or take, and Uncle Jack gets his .270 out of the truck ( he kept it for coyotes and if he found a cow that had a baby hung up in her or something) and he draws down on the lead hog, and lets a shot out. The hog drops in its tracks, and the .270 had iron sights. The little colored fella he had with him told Uncle Jack that if he ever made uncle jack mad to not point no gun at him.... 

Story 2- My Cousin Ash and his first deer
My cousin Ashton was about 9 at the time and my uncle joe ( ashton's gpaw) allowed him to hunt by himself. As uncle joe was only about 75 yards from him down the road. So Ashton is whittling a stick with his pocket knife and cuts the piss out of his finger. So he starts to dig in his bag for his first aid kit, well about 6 does jumped out of the briars and started running from him. He takes his .410 and from the HIP shoots the rear doe in the head, right below her left eye. 

Later on that night we were eating steaks from a bull the boys and uncle joe raised from a yearling. Ashton asked uncle joe " paw paw, where is pudica? ( that was the name of the bull.) and uncle joe looks him in the eye and just says " Son he is on your plate" 

Story 3- Uncle Jack, Uncle Joe, My dad and their buddy Neal 
So they had a hog trap in the same area Uncle jack killed that hog. So they went back there in Uncle Jack's International Scout, because it was the only truck that started that morning. They went back there and they had them a Sal and 4 piglets in the trap. The ran them up in a little catch pen they bilt, individually, and tied them up. So they loaded them in the back of the scout and out they come, back to the house. During the process, the sal and piglets came untied. The last time any of them looked, the Sal was in the Drivers seat with her hooves up on the steering wheel.


----------



## DeathFromAbove_ (Oct 20, 2010)

Forgot, my friend and i were trap shooting at his father in laws house and he decided he wanted to try with a .22, i laughed and hit the switch, he took one shot and some how shattered the clay out in the distance, he dropped the .22 and walked back to the house by his self. he has never attempted again, but his father in law and myself shot probably 200 rnds after that with no luck....


----------



## bwood1800 (Sep 15, 2009)

i was sitting underneath a pine tree during bow season and i was only like 11 or 12 years old and i darn possum kept just kinda hissing at me. Well i already really didn't like that cause i hate those darn things then it started walking towards me except kinda fast, so i pulled back my bow and shot at it but of course i missed. After the shot it turned and climbed a tree then walked across branches from the tree it was on to the tree that i was sitting beneath and it climbed down the trunk of the tree and stood about 2 feet away from me and hissed, so i punched it in the face and ran away.


----------



## bwood1800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Also my friend and i were hunting together and i shot a doe one night and dropped it in her tracks. We usually take the deer we shoot back home before we gut them just for the heck of it and so we can get pictures and stuff. The dead doe was in a field so we just drove the truck right out to the field and threw her in the back of the truck. About 3 miles after we leave my friend who is driving says "THE DEER!" i turn around and look and the deer is standing up in the back of the truck. So we get out of the truck and get out and the deer jumps out and its doesn't even really run, my buddy tries to shoot it again but missed the first time but got it the second time, even after that shot the doe was still flopping around on the road so i stabbed her.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

my dad and i walking down off the hill for lunch one day during the PA rifle opener back in 1994 and we heard a shot coming from where my cousin usually sits and then i see this buck running at the speed of heat right towards us. It was seemed like .00004 seconds my dad shoulders his Remington 760 pump .270 shoots and drops this mainframe 6. As the deer was going down he hit a maple tree head on and with enough force to wrap his antlers around it. 

I don't know how he didn't break them but they flexed enough to wrap around the tree in a way so that my dad and i could not pull the deer off of the tree. we tried and tried but couldn't get him off the tree. So i pulled my pistol and shot the deer in the head which broke the skull enough so that we could wiggle the deer off the tree. we still laugh about that one

The other one from the "if i had seen it myself files"

Once again my dad and i were hunting together... and had my dads brand spanking new .17HMR in my hand to put a hurting on the squirell population that threatens to carry me off when in the stand. Anyways its also the first weekend of fall turkey...as i we are walking to " squirellville" my dad says michael! 3 turkeys!...well they are at about 75-80 yards running up the hill away from us and i dunno why i did it but i shouldered the rifle and shot and bam down goes a bird!!!! we walked up to the Gobbler ( 6 inch beard, 1inch spurs) and there was a hole right in the back of it's head!!!!

all my dad had to say was "Boy i know you are one fine shot, but nobody is that good on purpose...nobody!"


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Crazy Odds.

One year a group of us went ice fishing. Set up about 15 tip-ups and we all had our jig poles. Well I had set my pole up at a hole about 50 yards from the nearest tip-up. I walked away, (action was slow), to get a sandwich from the cooler. When I came back about 10 minutes later, the pole was gone. At first I thought someone was messing with me, it took me about an hour to accept that a fish had dragged my whole setup down the hole. 

2 hours later my dad brings up a 30"+ Northern from one of the Tip-ups. As we are bringing it up onto the ice, we see another line in its mouth so we started pulling the line only to find that at the other end was my fishing pole! Should have played the lotto that day..


----------



## jmlost (Feb 24, 2010)

This year-
Was hunting from a homemade brush blind with my long bow. A flock of turkeys were making their way twards my blind directly behind me. I thought they would work around to one side and give me a shot (can take turkey during archery in Tn). I was still not moving a muscle. Closer,closer, closer.....peak over my shoulder and a hen has come in the blind with me! Stand quickly and turn bird almost takes my head off leaving.


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was about 16 years old they cut down all the woods that my backyard backed up to. I was practically depressed since I spent a ton of time bowhunting this edge that had now disappeared. There was still a huge boxwood and honeysuckle thicket a couple hundred yards away. On the opposite side of the cleared out construction zone there was a small CRP field. It was snowing real hard one evening and I walked out back to the construction zone. An absolute hammer walked out of the thicket and weaver through the tractors, dumptrucks, and cinderblocks and worked his way to the CRP field. I froze my butt off in the darkness watching him that first night. I hunted every evening just before dark and I actually saw that buck a couple more times. I would sit behind an old shrub pile and stare into that thicket waiting for him to come out. Finally, the night after Christmas, he came out just a little too early. My setup worked great. He disappeared behind a small dirt cliff that construction workers had formed when they cleared out the woods. I drew then and shot him as sion as he came up the other side. My dad, friends, and family never believed that buck existed. They all thought I was full of it. They didn't think there was any way a big buck would weave his way through construction equipment to work his way to our backyard.


----------



## ukcat82 (Feb 12, 2010)

First of all, this story happened this hunting season, and it is the honest truth. I was sittin' at my dads house the weekend of this thanksgiving. It was about 2 hours before dark and we would have been hunting, but it had been pouring the rain all day. The rain stopped and in the field next to dads house we saw a doe immediately enter the field and start feeding. This is at 3:30p.m. I then see a nice 8 enter the field opposite of her. As we watched him run this doe through the field for almost 20 minutes i decide i'm gonna try and get him. We are the only ones that have permission on this property to hunt. I of course didn't have my rifle, so i ask dad if i could use his. As i'm walking to the den to get his 30-06 he hollers and says, "make sure and get the 700". I open the safe and the gun right in front was a remington 700. 30-06. I walk from our front door about 40 yards to my dads neighbors fence, and get a good rest. The shot is about 200 yards, i've got a good rest, what can go wrong? I've got a broadside shot, and i squeeze one off. The deer jumps and runs in circles for about 20 seconds. I look back through the scope, and to my amazement, one of his main beams is all but completely gone!!! Feeling absolutely sick to my stomach i walk back into the house to put his gun back in the safe. Dad comes downstairs in disbelief, because he saw the whole thing unfold through a big bay window upstairs. (Split foyer) When he sees me at the safe unloading the gun, he looks at the rifle, and then yells, "wrong gun dummy"! He then reaches in the back of the gun safe and pulls out another remington 700. 30-06. with his old leupold mounted on top. He points at the gun that i just used and says, "that gun is only bore sighted, i've not sighted it in yet". We both kinda laugh because i screwed up like that, but i still felt awful because i had indeed shot a good deers main beam off! We walk back upstairs and look back out the bay window to check the field, and to our amazement, both deer are still in the field. We watched for the next hour and 15 minutes as the buck runs the doe back and forth the whole field like a dog herdin' sheep. By this time it is after 5 o'clock and gettin' towards dark. We then watch this buck mount her 3 or 4 times to breed her, then not too long after they leave the field. The next day i went over in the field to look for the beam i shot off, and sure enough, there it laid 214 yards from the spot that i took the shot from. We saw the deer this last week, and seasons over, so we'll have him around next year. I've kept the beam in my trophy room as a reminder that i always need to know the equipment i'm shooting, whether it's mine or not.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Friend and I ice skating on a river when we were kids....pretty smart eh? We went through the ice into the river....tumbled under the ice for a few seconds with the current and clawed our way up into a shallow gravel bar, able to break back through there. We were both doing the exact same thing through the pandemonium and had our wits enough to get shallow and fight like hell. I still get the heebie jeebies thinking about that to this day.

Had a squirrel jump on my leg in the stand one day. Had a squirrel stand on the edge of the window of my blind also, glad he didn't commit...I knew he was thinking about it.

Had a red fox sniff my rubber boot when I was on the ground up against a tree.

Another good one from when I was very young and bowhunting by myself, around 12ish. Back then I would normally just climb up a good looking tree and sit on a limb. That day I was sitting pretty low on a fat Oak branch, my legs were dangling. I had a small 6 pointer come through and right under me. I lifted my boots up as he went under me because I thought his rack was going to brush me.

I had a friend fall four stories off the peak of a steep roof, he landed in a giant pile of hay the concrete guys had piled there, walked away without a scratch!


----------



## skavenger (Dec 12, 2010)

3 years ago during rifle season I had a nice 5x5 dead to rights in my scope. Broad side 100 yds away in a harvested corn field. I took the shot. I didn't get the buck but instead I managed to some how hit a pheasant out of the air that jumped up in front of the deer. Feathers went everywhere and the deer just ran off. I didn't take a follow up shot just said must not be his time yet. The worst part was that I was with my father in law. He still asks me to this day if I plan on using a 30/06 for pheasant season.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

this might not be as good as some others but...

this past year in colorado our group had rented horses (and my dad brought his own). Well one horse threw two different riders (i blame the riders not the horse) so we called the Sombrero and had them bring us a new horse...well they brought us a big belgian draft horse...

Now my dad and I were basically taking care of all the horses saddling them and what not cuz the other guys didnt care to help or want to or whatever ... and we are only 5'6" and 5'7" tall so it was dang near impossible to do this...

The first night we heard alot of noise from my dads horse...didnt think anything of it...

well the big [email protected] was standing there and i said i think his halter is off...sure enough it was broke...we fixed it up as best we could in the dark and wen tback to bed...

In the AM the big guy was not standing by his tree instead was between two small mares hiding...we fixed his halter for good and tied him up. He had eaten adn thrown around 3 huge bales of hay by our camp...

As we were walking our horses out of camp we had someone ask if one of the other horses got out untied last night...we said possibly cuz the big belgians halter was broke...we come to find out that he had been walking around all the campground eating hay and grain from other camps and causing the mules and donkeys about 3 sites down to make noise all night...

we had a pretty good laugh about that all the rest of the season...


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

My neighbor and I were out scouting this past summer/fall about a month out on bow season. We had our stands in and we were just back there to check on everything to make sure no one stole our stands. As we are walking up the powerline we see a doe. So we stop, kneel down, and just kind of wait to see what is going to happen. As we are waiting there, 2 more yearlings came out of the woods. They were just tiny little things, probably just barely rid of their spots. Anyway we are sitting there and they are kind of jumping around frolicking, and running around and then they suddenly stop. Me and my buddy were sitting there in silent laughter until we realized, they were making a beeline right at us! We just hold our ground figuring, once they get close enough they will stop right? Well here they come hauling arse right up to us and just as we think they are about to plow into us, they stop about 2 feet away. Just staring at us! About 2 minutes rolls by and then they just casually stroll off to meet back up with their mother who is grazing in the powerline and completely ignoring us!

We finally stood up after watching in amazement for about 15 minutes and just walked out of the woods laughing. I will never forget those little deer making a bull run at us though...That was funny! I figured they just didn't know what we were because we were in all camp and just looked like a shape or another critter to play with.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*I can make my story short and sweet. In July of 2000 at the age of 35, I entered the Lock 4 Road, Mountain Bike Race. A 36 mile, hardcore off road trail race and I came in 22nd out of a field of 30 riders. In that same year, i rode over 5,000 miles on the same Mountain bike, both on road and off. Some may say, well that doesn't sound like that big a deal. In June of 1983, i had my right lung removed.....:jeez:*

P.S. This was my 3,000th post....:banana:


----------



## passthrushooter (Dec 23, 2010)

My grandfather shot a 6 point on one of our properties in PA right through both front legs. I figured this deer can't go anywhere and since it was in a dried up creek bed full of rocks I wasn't going to shoot the buck, so dumb me walks up to the buck and "attempted" to stab him to put him out of his misery. well he came to life really quickly and I grabbed his horn and he commensed a smack down on me. I wasn't going to let go of his horn so he drug my butt out through some mountain laurel, down the bank and into another creek. i lost my knife in the process and literally fought that buck until I was able to literally drown the poor thing in the creek. My dad finally caught up to us and slit it's throat. Man I will never forget that day. I was beaten, scraped up, and bruised all up from that deer.


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

LOL some funny stuff here.....


Well it is not deer hunting....

But I once shot a running rabbit with my Ruger .22 pistol....at 75 yards

I had a witness too...my buddy was there....nobody believes us hmmmm


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

i was hunting a bluff overlooking a river bottom. off to my left i saw a 150" deer and some doe walk out but then the buck quickly went back around out of sight. the doe were headed up the bluff right to me so i got the gun ready for him to pop over the ridge thirty yds from me. . there were seven does in the lead . low and behold i was sitting in there trail and at the base of a 6 ft oak. . well the doe were filing within feet behind be as im waiting for him to come up. . . (this was while i was in high school so before school and i had to be on time for a gov't final. my cell phone with a pul ouot antenna was on the ground beside me)the last doe stopped to blow and smell me. when she blew it went down the back of my shirt. . at this time i saw his antlers and his eye crest the ridge. then she stomped knowing i was there but could not find me. well when she stomped the broke my old nokia phone and the all ran when they heard it crunch. . .try telling that to your mom why you need a new phone.


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

This is a story that my father told me and he swore it was true. They were out fishing one day on a watershed and a flock of ducks kept flying by. Well after about the 10th time of them flying by my father told his buddy that "if these ducks keep flying by i'm going to shoot one. His buddy asked him with what are you going to use to shoot them. My father looked at him and told his friend that he was going to shoot the ducks with his finger. Now my fathers buddy is going crazy and yells "if you shoot one of those ducks i will run naked down mainstreet". Next pass of the ducks my father raises his finger, aims at the duck and goes BAM! At the same instance he yells bam the duck falls and is dead on the water. Of course they are stunned with jaws hitting the ground. They go over to check the duck and all they could figure out was that they duck hit the wire that was strung across the water about 15 feet above it just as my dad yells bam and it broke it neck. From what my dad said it was a sight seeing his buddy being chased by the town cop while running down mainstreet naked.


----------



## CTodd (Aug 4, 2009)

My dad and I wer hunting with our muzzle loaders in the late 80's when a doe comes out in a firelane about 80 yards from my dad. She is running directly away from him and he shoots and she immediately goes down. I was not far from him and I walked up to the deer with him and started to field dress her. I started looking to see where he hit her and cant find a hole. I turned her over on one side and then the other and still no hole. We are just looking at each other and my dad says, "Are you thinking what Im thinking?" I said I think so. I slit her open and the inside of the body cavity is filled with blood. The bullet had entered the deer's body via a natural opening and there was absolutely no evidence on the outside of a wound. Never seen anything like that before.

Another time my hunting group is hunting along the river when we hear dogs barking along the bank. Upon inpsection we find a doe in a drift of floating logs. She is apparently wounded but most of her body was under water. Someone decided it would be a good idea to tie a rope around her neck and drag her to the bank so the meat wouldnt be wasted. One of the guys takes off his clothes and drops a rope over the deer's neck and she is easily dragged through the water to the bank. When he gets to where we are he throws us the end of the rope and we decide to pull her up closer to where we are. When we got her to where she had decent footing we noticed the only injury she had was a front foot dangling that had been shot earlier. About the time we make that observation she decided that she didnt paticularly like having a rope around her neck. The three of us soon learned that we were no match for her three remaining legs. She almost dragged us down the bank into the river before we got the rope wrapped around a tree. One of the guys grabbed his rifle and shot the deer and ended the whole ordeal. We laughed about it later but at the time it sort of made me sick. Not the most sporting way to harvest a deer.


----------



## CTodd (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Our family calls it the "miracle on I-10". We used to use a 4x6x3 two wheel utility trailer to pack all of our hunting equipment in on trips to our hunting lease. One evening we were finishing up packing and in the excitement and hurry to leave, this little trailer wasn't properly hitched. This was back in the "CB-craze" days and here we, three vehicles in caravan buzzing west on I-10 talking on the CB's. We hear this trucker say, "Break 1 9, hey there's a little trailer going down the highway on its own!" We started laughing and I just happened to look back and guess what, our little trailer was not behind me!

OK, trailers come loose all the time - so what? The miracle was that this little home-made utility trailer, which was full of our bows, guns and other equipment, ran straight down the freeway, rolled over on the shoulder of the road and came to a stop, _perfectly parked and headed west_! Two wheel trailers don't usually behave that way. At the very least, such an incident would mean a smashed trailer in the borrow ditch - at worst, it could have easily caused a wreck and killed someone.

We simply exited - "U" turned - rehitched the trailer and were on our way again in 5 minutes. Wow, the good Lord was smiling on us that night!


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

cujrh10 said:


> I'm gonna do it...... BS!


It could happen, it has happened but was way worse. A girl's father in my 8th grade class was a drunk. One afternoon he was driving and hit a woman crossing the street. She flew into the air and landed in the bed of his truck. Upon his arrest he told the cops he had hit a couch and not a person. She was still in the bed of the truck when the cops got to his house.


----------



## Bucks N Boars (Jan 18, 2010)

Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


that is prolly the awesomest thing i have read in a while!


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, so this is on video. My roomamte at college was fishing on Torch Lake for muskie, and the hear something crash into the lake. They check out the shoreline and see a nice buck in the water swimming accross the lake. So they pull up and head over to the deer, and it is a 140-150" 8 pt. with an arrow in it's side. It exits the lake and dies on the other side. They reported it to the DNR, and it turns out it was a 14 year olds first deer, that he shot with a crossbow the day before.


----------



## roobarb (Apr 4, 2007)

Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


LIAR!:lol3:
Just kidding.


----------



## doebyc (Mar 9, 2006)

I actually killed a mature buck in northern PA once.
CHAZ


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

my story is so unbelieveable you can't tell it. i own this thread. i type with one finger and i won't be able to complete the story with out the computer telling me i'm not logged in. not one person who reads it will believe it if i could hammer it out in time. but if you grew up here and knew me you might.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i was out shooting clays with a buddy in a farm field one day. as were blasting away it was hot out and we decided to take a little break. were standing there bs'n and i see this dragon fly floating about 35 yards out. i said to my buddy "im gonna shoot that dragon fly out of the sky", of course he replied "yeah, sure". i pulled up.... WHOOOM... no more dragon fly. we laughed for 20 mins strait.


----------



## xray38 (Oct 18, 2010)

My drunk buddy was sitting outside my house one night petting my cat. Problem was. I didn't have a cat. He was petting a opossum.

Another time, the same buddy tried to shoot a wood pecker off a power line with a 223 and instead shot the line. This was the direct line to his house and Super Bowl Sunday lol.


----------



## JarredHolloway (May 18, 2010)

slamnationalley said:


> Going hunting one morning and running late. Jumped on the 4-wheeler started hauling butt with my ears laid back to get to the property. Looked up to see a small 2-1/2 year buck standing on the edge of the gravel road just inside a open gate going into a pasture. Didn't have time but to think, "I bet he's going to turn around and run in front of me." And then he did!!! Slammed on the breaks, rifle came up and hit me in the back of the head hard enough to see stars. He came by so close I could smell his anus.


Have a similar story to this.

I was 13 or 14 at the time. Me and some friends took off one night on the quads, just out goofing around. My buddy's family owns 1,200 acres, split between open land and woods. 

Well, we got out about midnight or so, and started chasing the deer around. One of my buddies got behind a group of about 10 and ran them towards me. I was going through the middle of the group when one of the doe's just stopped right in front of me. I locked up the brakes, there were still a few deer coming at me from my left side. When I slammed on the brakes, one of them jumped right over me, grazed the top of my head with her hoof, and, I gave the one that stopped in front of me a little love tap, just as I came to a full stop. She just stood there for a second and looked at me like *** did you do that for?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

fishing story...

some friends and myself decided to do a little bank fishing, boring day. we stopped at the shop to get bait and I had broken my little crappie rod the last outing so i bought a new one. we got to the lake and i baited it up and casted it out setting it on a y stick. we had some women along so i was helping one get set up when the pole bobbed twice and took off across the lake like a rocket. i was jacked because one girl was standing right beside it and didnt even think to reach for it.

i got exactly one cast on my new rod/reel combo, i still had the receipt in my pocket.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

260 yard shot with a 100 grain blackpowder charge. perfect shot


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

growing up at my grandpa and grandmas rabbit and goat farm i was always catching critters and bring them home to keep in my 10 gallon aquariums, frogs, snappers, lizards, small snakes and such. well one day in the creek i caught a small copperhead(yes it was a copperhead and not a water snake, they look totally different if you had them side by side) i was always catching snakes it was no big deal, me and the other local kids would have snake hunts, everybody would get a burlap bag (the person who lived behind us raised horses so we always had burlaps) and we would see who could catch the most in a day, dead ones were 1 pt and live were 2 points. anyway so i catch this little copperhead maybe 10 -12 inches long, and i decided i was gonna keep it and feed it to my kingsnake that i had in another aquarium so i put it in with my 3 foot kingsnake and watch...nothing happens...i watch and watch and nothing happens so i get bored and go back out side for a while i come back in later and decided to go check on my snakes, i noticed that i had not properly put the lid back on the tank so i shut it and start looking thru the tank...no copperhead so my mind thinks 1 he ate it or 2 oh crap it got out and my grandma who is deathly afraid of snakes ( yes she let me keep the kingsnake but she wouldnt come in my room unless i was with her and i had to pile a bunch of books on the top screen of the tank to make her feel better, plus i was the apple of her eye so she never told me no about things like that) is gonna die. so im searching and searching for this little slither 10 inch snake...lol...yeah right, never found it. so i went to sleep that night just hoping that my kingsnake had eaten it, i didnt dare tell me granny. the next morning i get up and start to look some more, as i get up i knock my pillow down to the floor, i reach down to pick it up and it moves! the snake had gotten out and at some point and time got up on to my bed(which was just a box spring and mattress on the floor) and slithered in the pillow case for warmth i guess, slept with it under my head all night!! true story

another time im much older and have kids, so my granny is watching my boys at the same farm house, for a few years she has always told me about this huge snake that lives under her front porch, she says it always climbs up the limestone pillars on the porch and ets the bird eggs that have nest on the tops of these pillars, now again she is deathly afraid of snakes and like most tend to exaggerate the size when she gets scared by one. so im there picking up my boys and she comes in screaming and hollering " that snake is out there!!!" so i get excited and want to see this "legendary" snake that is so big, so i bolt out side expecting to see this 3 foot snake on the porch, well i open the front door and see this black snake coming out of this hole in the corner at the base of one of the pillars, wrapped 2 times around the pillar and is gulping down a birds egg in the nest! now the pillars are probably 2 feet in diameter, taken back a little bit i cautiously sneak over and grab it behind the head, which it didnt like very much! so i have it in one hand and im trying to unwrap it from the pillar with the other end the whole time my granny is screaming thru the door " that thing is gonna kill you, ohhhh lordy jesus...oh lordy jesus" so i finally get it unwrapped and try to pull it out of the hole, well it keeps coming and coming, finally i get the behemoth of snake out and by this time it draped all over my like an extension cord and is pissed! it wraps around my hand holding its head and then proceeds to wrap around right calf with its lower part, and if you have never had a snake coil around you before it is a very eerie feeling and they are nothing but pure muscle! so i have to change its head position so i can unwrap my arm, well as you can guess its head got out from my death grip for a split sec, which in turn scared the poop out of me causeing me to fall on my back with this big ass black snake wrapped around me like duct tape, i manage to roll over on it pinning its head with my forearm that is entangled with snake in the first place and getting back control of the head with the same arm so i could unwrap it, needless to say it was quite the battle..lol. i finally get it all unwrapped and semi under control and get my granny to calm down and not call the police or have a heart attack, i was gonna take it down in the woods and turn it loose but she wouldnt have anything to do with that, she wanted it dead so it wouldnt return to the eggs and so she could sit on her porch and not be scared, so i ended up taking the gardening hoe to it and finished it off, afterwards i measured it 8 foot and 5/8ths of an inch and about as big around as my fore arm in some spots! never doubted grannies word again ... my boys thought i was a superhero after watching all that take place...lol


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

huntinhoosier said:


> growing up at my grandpa and grandmas rabbit and goat farm i was always catching critters and bring them home to keep in my 10 gallon aquariums, frogs, snappers, lizards, small snakes and such. well one day in the creek i caught a small copperhead(yes it was a copperhead and not a water snake, they look totally different if you had them side by side) i was always catching snakes it was no big deal, me and the other local kids would have snake hunts, everybody would get a burlap bag (the person who lived behind us raised horses so we always had burlaps) and we would see who could catch the most in a day, dead ones were 1 pt and live were 2 points. anyway so i catch this little copperhead maybe 10 -12 inches long, and i decided i was gonna keep it and feed it to my kingsnake that i had in another aquarium so i put it in with my 3 foot kingsnake and watch...nothing happens...i watch and watch and nothing happens so i get bored and go back out side for a while i come back in later and decided to go check on my snakes, i noticed that i had not properly put the lid back on the tank so i shut it and start looking thru the tank...no copperhead so my mind thinks 1 he ate it or 2 oh crap it got out and my grandma who is deathly afraid of snakes ( yes she let me keep the kingsnake but she wouldnt come in my room unless i was with her and i had to pile a bunch of books on the top screen of the tank to make her feel better, plus i was the apple of her eye so she never told me no about things like that) is gonna die. so im searching and searching for this little slither 10 inch snake...lol...yeah right, never found it. so i went to sleep that night just hoping that my kingsnake had eaten it, i didnt dare tell me granny. the next morning i get up and start to look some more, as i get up i knock my pillow down to the floor, i reach down to pick it up and it moves! the snake had gotten out and at some point and time got up on to my bed(which was just a box spring and mattress on the floor) and slithered in the pillow case for warmth i guess, slept with it under my head all night!! true story
> 
> another time im much older and have kids, so my granny is watching my boys at the same farm house, for a few years she has always told me about this huge snake that lives under her front porch, she says it always climbs up the limestone pillars on the porch and ets the bird eggs that have nest on the tops of these pillars, now again she is deathly afraid of snakes and like most tend to exaggerate the size when she gets scared by one. so im there picking up my boys and she comes in screaming and hollering " that snake is out there!!!" so i get excited and want to see this "legendary" snake that is so big, so i bolt out side expecting to see this 3 foot snake on the porch, well i open the front door and see this black snake coming out of this hole in the corner at the base of one of the pillars, wrapped 2 times around the pillar and is gulping down a birds egg in the nest! now the pillars are probably 2 feet in diameter, taken back a little bit i cautiously sneak over and grab it behind the head, which it didnt like very much! so i have it in one hand and im trying to unwrap it from the pillar with the other end the whole time my granny is screaming thru the door " that thing is gonna kill you, ohhhh lordy jesus...oh lordy jesus" so i finally get it unwrapped and try to pull it out of the hole, well it keeps coming and coming, finally i get the behemoth of snake out and by this time it draped all over my like an extension cord and is pissed! it wraps around my hand holding its head and then proceeds to wrap around right calf with its lower part, and if you have never had a snake coil around you before it is a very eerie feeling and they are nothing but pure muscle! so i have to change its head position so i can unwrap my arm, well as you can guess its head got out from my death grip for a split sec, which in turn scared the poop out of me causeing me to fall on my back with this big ass black snake wrapped around me like duct tape, i manage to roll over on it pinning its head with my forearm that is entangled with snake in the first place and getting back control of the head with the same arm so i could unwrap it, needless to say it was quite the battle..lol. i finally get it all unwrapped and semi under control and get my granny to calm down and not call the police or have a heart attack, i was gonna take it down in the woods and turn it loose but she wouldnt have anything to do with that, she wanted it dead so it wouldnt return to the eggs and so she could sit on her porch and not be scared, so i ended up taking the gardening hoe to it and finished it off, afterwards i measured it 8 foot and 5/8ths of an inch and about as big around as my fore arm in some spots! never doubted grannies word again ... my boys thought i was a superhero after watching all that take place...lol


Haha, both pretty great stories. Love seeing those giant black snakes. Saw a giant slither across the road in front of me last summer. He took up a little more than an entire lane with a bend in his body! After doing some measuring, we figured he was pushing 10 feet long. Watched another one in archery season a couple years ago climb up a tree and catch a squirrel. He was prolly about 6 feet long. I like having them around because they eat a lot of mice, and supposedly eat rattlesnakes.


----------



## huntinhoosier (Jun 10, 2008)

baumunkdj said:


> Haha, both pretty great stories. Love seeing those giant black snakes. Saw a giant slither across the road in front of me last summer. He took up a little more than an entire lane with a bend in his body! After doing some measuring, we figured he was pushing 10 feet long. Watched another one in archery season a couple years ago climb up a tree and catch a squirrel. He was prolly about 6 feet long. I like having them around because they eat a lot of mice, and supposedly eat rattlesnakes.


i told her about the mice...lol...but she was having nothing to do with it, it was either kill it at her request or be disowned!...lol


----------



## baumunkdj (Aug 6, 2010)

huntinhoosier said:


> i told her about the mice...lol...but she was having nothing to do with it, it was either kill it at her request or be disowned!...lol


Haha, oh I know. If granny wants it dead, it's dead. That's just how it goes lol.


----------



## d_miller_20 (Dec 28, 2005)

Two of my buddies and I were out shotgun hunting in Ohio. We were about 16 at the time so we didn't exactly us our best judgement throughout the story. 

We get off the quad load our guns and start walking down a woodline to go on our afternoon hunt. As we were walking in we see a doe stand up and my buddy takes a shot at her. At the shot about 4 different deer stand up and take off running with the one shot and laying in a pool of blood. When we got up to where it was laying we did see another bloodtrail and noticed another deer had been standing behind the one he shot and got hit also. So my buddy grabbed the doe and threw it on his back as it was a yearling and prety easy to carry so we took off walking back to the four wheeler to load this one up. I know we moved it before we tagged it but again we were young. Well about half way down the hill to the four wheeler the deer "came back alive" and started bucking and kicking while it was on my buddys back. He started squeeling like crazy getting hooved all over and finnaly threw the deer to the ground. It took off running down the hill and collapsed about 10 yards from the four wheeler lol. It was one of the craziest things i've ever seen while hunting. And we still talk about almost every hunting season to date as I still hunt with the same two guys every year.

The other deer only ended up running about 150 yards too. So we tagged that one too and ended up getting two deer with one shot also. Crazy day of hunting.


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Well here's my story !!
I was driving down the road and a trooper pulls out behind me and starts following me. AS I'm driving along a turkey flys out of the woods from left to right and my ladder rack on my truck hits the bird. The bird flips along the top of the cab on my truck and off the back then hits the troopers car right on the windshield ! Boom, I thought oh man ! Well needless to say he pulls me over and tickets me for flipping him the bird !!! bahaaaaa ! :teeth:!!


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Edge 1 said:


> Couldn't resist-
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true or not but I like to think it is because it's WAY funnier that way.
> 
> ...


:icon_salut:

Now they both have PTSD!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

This was on Yahoo's odd news today.

MOSCOW (Reuters) – A wounded fox shot its would be killer in Belarus by pulling the trigger on the hunter's gun as the pair scuffled after the man tried to finish the animal off with the butt of the rifle, media said Thursday.

The unnamed hunter, who had approached the fox after wounding it from a distance, was in hospital with a leg wound, while the fox made its escape, media said, citing prosecutors from the Grodno region.

"The animal fiercely resisted and in the struggle accidentally pulled the trigger with its paw," one prosecutor was quoted as saying.

Fox-hunting is popular in the picturesque farming region of northwestern Belarus which borders Poland.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

we were doing a drive and after 30 min a 7pt. comes 15 yards from me i shoot once i think i miss but actually got heartand lungs so i shuck another shell in and shoot him just under the antler and came out his left ear all while he was goin on a dead sprint except first shot


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

not my story but my dads...back in the 80s he went out to wyoming with his buddy...while there his buddy decided he needed to change oil while out in the mountains...he said he didnt want to change before he left cuz he had 800 miles left before a change...when dad came back at noon his buddy had punched a hole in the filter with a screw driver cuz he didnt have a wrench and then found out he bought the wrong filter...he had to drive the half day drive back to town for a new filter...

same buddy on a different trip was sent to town for a block of dry ice...when he got back dad asked where the dry ice was and went to get it...the block was now only a size of a baseball...when asked what happened his buddy said he bought the dry ice but then was hungry so went to mcdonalds then to the store and then walked around the hunting store for a while...he rode around with the dry ice in a hot truck all afternoon without putting it in a cooler....


----------



## Dutchvb2 (Oct 19, 2005)

About eighteen years ago I was on routine patrol in my township. I'm following a a car in an area that deer cross all the time. A pick up truck is coming the other way and hits a doe. The doe flys into the air and lands on the hood of the car in front of me. Everyone is ok but the lady in front of me was hysterical because she killed the deer. Me being a young smart ass cop tell her it was probably dead in mid air but if not you you finished the job. That went over well. I've matured since then.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Shot a doe from a blind and watched her drop after going 30yds. She was laying with half her body under a deadfall, so I pulled her out, turned her over and reached for my knife on my belt. It wasn't there. I had put it in my pack that I left back in the blind. I went back and got the knife, then back to gut the deer, only to find her laying there staring at me. Back to the blind again for the bow. She took off another 30yds where I had to shoot her again.


----------



## AfricasNinja (Mar 12, 2009)

Not hunting but fishing. Skipped a jig under a dock with some brush in the backside and had a hard thump. I set the hook as usual and proceed to haul this "bass" out. About halfway back I'm hearing growling and I'm freaking out. What on earth is this fish??? Turns out I made a muskrat eat my jig. That was one hairy hook removal. Angry angry muskrat.

Another time I was fishing a bridge for big river largemouths. Was early morning and the sun was in my eyes. The proper cast was straight upstream under a low highway bridge and let the jig wash downstream. So off I whip a mighty cast. Thump in midair. What the hell? I reel in and make the cast again. Thump. In mid air again. I'm thinking my casting must be off because I know I can squeeze it under the bridge. Cast hard again. Thump. Now I'm gettin pissed because apparently I'm hitting something that's screwing up my cast. As I wind up for another shot, my buddy grabs my arm and says "dude look at that!" He was staring at three fluttering birds on the rivers surface. They seemed to have broken wings. I guess I was knocking them off with my jig in midair!! I felt so bad. So so bad. I'm not sure what they were but they were small pretty birds that made nests under bridges. 3 for 3 with a flipping stick. I ought to hang up my shotgun the next time I go bird hunting....


----------



## bamabowhunter19 (Mar 19, 2008)

I put an orange beanie on the game wardens fake deer. I made $50, but the game wardens gave me a good cussing


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

One time i was about 15 and my uncle wouldn't let me and my cousin go shoot squirrels with a pellet gun, so me being a smart allec, said (alright i'll go throw rocks at one and kill it) so i started off and saw a squirrel about 20 yards away and i told my cousin watch this and i threw the rock and nailed the squirrel in the head and killed it on the spot. I took it to them and they wouldn't believe me haha


----------



## zy112 (Dec 30, 2010)

One of my buddies got a new bow. We were all fairly new to archery and we go get the bow set up. My other buddy, the most experienced of the three of us had a deer target and sighted in the guys bow decently. Of course we handed buddy number 1 the bow and was going to have him shoot a few shots to further sight the bow in. First shot, hits the deer target right in the "junk". Second shot, hits the deer target right in the eye. It was one of those you just have to be there moments but after going in two different directions of the vitals in some anotmically funny spots we were on the ground laughin.


----------



## PLUMBER007 (Jun 27, 2008)

*ok hears one*... the other one i will have to think about telling!!!
I was 13yrs. old first yr. hunting by myself,.. I headed out to hunt our woods on our farm, as i walk to one of my spots, i sit there for a bit and see some deer on the other side of the fence row thru the trees, so i figured i would move into the fence row for a better angle..as i reach the fence i had a trail beatin down from my quad so i am walking on that and i am being as sneaky as possible..and i hear a..psst! psst! i stop look around and then i hear my name i look up in the tree and its my neighbor in the tree scares the living **** out of me!!!hes on our property with out my dads permission...so i figure well i will walk down the fence row as i have another ground blind about 300yrds. down...so i am walking trying to keep in the weeds and cover and get about 50yrds. from my blind ...and i notice something laying on the ground 20ft. in front of my blind,..and this blind over looks a fresh cut alfalfa field..but what i see is not an animal..per say I was 13 yrs. old and new exactly what it was!!!! I duct in the cover and got my binocs out for a better look.. and sure enough.. it was the farmers daughter and one of the farm hands going at it! full blown missionary style..20ft. in front of my blind...so since i figured my night was over as far as hunting...i'd watch!!besides i always had the hots for her!!!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

My dad was deer hunting with his muzzleloader one fall and had sat all morning without seeing much when a big group of turkey came in to the bottom he was watching. He decided he would try and kill one of these turkeys so he got up to put a stalk on this flock of turkeys. Now this flock was huge probably 80-100 birds and as he was sneaking one or several spotted him and spooked when they did of course the rest spooked as well creating quite a havoc of turkeys flying through the air. He picked one out that was flying by him and didnt figure to actually hit him but thought he might as well give it a try. So he fires and this turkey folds like a quail and hits a barbed wire fence on his way to the ground. Needless to say my dad was kinda surprised but was bragging about his shot on this bird to anyone that would listen. I was actually the one to clean the bird and was looking everywhere for the bullet hole and could not find one anywhere. I called everyone else over to check it out and see if I was missing something but there were no bullet holes in the bird anywhere. Only thing we could figure was the shot scared the bird so bad that he got tangled up and fell out of the sky and then broke his neck on the barbed wire fence when he hit it.


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

One evening, just on the border between shooting time and leaving time, I was lowering my bow down from my treestand, and a mature doe (one I would have shot) came directly under my stand, walked up to my bow ( which was dangling in mid air), and started licking it. I held completely still until she had her fill, and wiped it down when I got back. 

Odd, but true.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

To start with I was not in the truck to confirm this story is true, however I did help skin the battered doe as well helped get the broken beer bottle glass out of the truck. 

With that said, the story goes like this... 

Couple buddies of mine back in school were out riding the dirt roads drinking on some cold beer. Well during there travels they ended up hitting a doe in the chevy love pick up. They stopped picked the doe up and throwed her in the back. Since this was in early fall it was still hot out (MS weather for ya) so they were continuing with there outlaw ways with the windows down and the sliding back glass open. At this point both were well past there limit nearly to the slobbering stage. My buddy that was in the passanger seat look over towards the driver and seen that the doe had come back to life and had her head sticking through the back glass window. So natually the guy in the passanger side downs his beer (not to waste any) then hits the doe over the head with the beer bottle. The driver was so focused on the road to keep from wreaking he didn't even know all this was happening. Just out of the blue he had glass hitting him. When he turned and asked what the heck was going on the guy in the passanger sides starts telling him what happened. The drive looks over his shoulder in the bed of the truck and the doe is still back there out cold as she was when he helped throwed her back there. So needless to say the driver said the other guy was full of it and needed to stop drinking that he had enough. So now there heading back down the road going home. The guy in the passanger seat again looks over to defend his story when he see's the doe back in the window again. As they say history repeats itself. Downed the bottle of beer and takes another swing at her. This time as the glass is breaking over the doe's head and driver is getting covered again with the glass, the driver spots the action. They wind up hitting a ditch trying to fight the doe out of the cab. Once they stopped the driver ended up in the back of the truck with a tire tool to finish off the job. 

Like stated earlier, I wasnt there but helped with the clean up. After hearing there story, I had to believe them. Neither one was creative enough to come up with that story plus plant the evidence to back it up.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is one of mine. 

My grandpa's neighbor(well was before he passed) was around 80 to 85 years old and couldnt shoot a gun. He loved wild turkey but couldnt hunt them. Well no BS he went down to the store and bough a trout line and some treble hooks. and a bag of pop corn.

He strung the trout line with treble hooks between two trees in the woods about 3 foot off the ground.. He then put a piece of pop corn on each one. 

My grandpa didnt say anything as he didnt think anything would happen.

Well the next day the man came by my grandpa and said he had caught 3 turkey! My grandpa didnt believe him so he drove about a 1/2 mile down the road only to be taken into the woods where he saw 3 turkey hanging from the trout line.

Crazy stuff! 

Not legal I am sure...but it worked for the old man. haha

Second.

This isnt all that funny, and I live with it daily.

When I was 13 My grandpa, cousin, and myself went **** hunting. we walked to the wood line and let the dogs loose. we shut off out miner style hat lights and waited. well about 10 min later the dogs had treed a ****. So off we went walking following my grandpa with our lights off. there was just enough moon light to see where he was.

I was next to my cousin who had a single shot .22 Next thing We know The gun goes off and I feel this burning in my leg like FIRE!!! then My foot started to feel wet. I didnt think much of it at the second(shock I guess) but my grandpa turned his hat light on to find me grabbing a bloody leg! he turned white as a ghost..I looked down and seen I have been shot right in the knee. I instantly started screaming and passed out. my grandpa carried me over his should from the woods to the house and I remember my cousin saying OMG I am sorry I am sorry crying! 

My grandpa lives about an hour and 20 min to a hospital, but once we get to the hospital the doctors immediatly ask a billion questions thinking is was on purpose..blah blah.. Then later extracts the bullet which had went in right below my knee cap and lodged behind it. my cousin later told the police and hospital what had happened. he apparently tripped over a rock, or root or something and fell and when he did his finger or something hit the trigger.

I am lucky it hit where it did and not somewhere else. but to this day we give my cousin hell about it, and I deal with knee pain from time to time. I was in the hospital for a week. then did 4 months rehab. Honestly I havent got much of side affects other than a stiff/sore knee when the weather gets really bad. And I have a cool scar. The hospital refused to give me the bullet though, which kinda pissed me off.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I was at a local "shoot" when I was about 15. They had .22's, shotguns, and bows as categories. I know the guy that ran it real well, and after the shoot a few of us stayed and shot for hours. Finally I spotted something on a hill 5 or 600 yards away and ask what it is. He says it's a steel target. I pulled the heavy barrel 10/22 up and aimed probably 50 feet high and shot. A few seconds later it rang out. I shot ten rounds and hit that target 5 or 6 times.

Me and dad were on the way home from one of those shoots. We turned into our dirt road driveway and had gone aout 100 yards when we rounded the curve and I saw a crow in a tree about 75 yards. Before he could say "hold on i'll stop" I had wiggled out the window and shot one shot from the moving truck, and we both watched the crow fall. 

Me and a friend were walking through a field "bird" hunting with the .22's (we would do this for hours nearly every day) and a crow lit in a tree about 200 yards away. We simultaneously fell to the ground and I got the first shot off. Dropped it like a rock. Then we get back to his house and a little bird flies up in a cedar tree. He says "i'm gonna shoot it whether I can see it or not" and pulls up and shoots, and it falls. We were amazed.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

Last fall I was bowhunting public land in Florida post-rut. I scouted my first day and found a spot that I figured had to be good because I saw 3 other deerstands there. Set up and stuck this shooter the first evening. Just got him back from the taxidermist. He scored like 206 1/8th typical.


----------



## incendiaerus (Apr 12, 2011)

I was living in the country and on my way home, at dusk, in my truck, I saw what looked to be a butterfly, in the driver side -- of my front windshield -- as the butterfly got closer it kept getting bigger, and then the damn butterfly impact my drivers side door and mirror, knocking me across into the passengers seat (no seatbelt); with my head busting out the passenger window; causing my truck (73 - Ford F150) to impacted the drainage ditch on the right side of the road and then impacted a drainage covert -- coming to an abrupt stop. 

When I was able to sit-up, both sides of my face was bleeding heavily, above the eye brows, and my left side was in sever pain (broken ribs on dashboard). I was able to get out of truck through the drivers door, as the passengers door was slammed hard against the ditch embankment, and lining the ditch was an 8-foot high snow fence.

Laying in the road I see this 150ish pound doe; I'm thinking to myself -- well that anit no butterfly -- now I'm covered with fur, snot and blood. Lucky for me there was two house built fairly close to one another on the opposite side of the road, which shared the same driveway. I walk on over and knocked on the first house front door, the man living there came to the door, I told him my story and asked him to call the Sheriff and report, "that a Deer has just ran over a Ford Pickup Truck, damn near killing the driver!" 

Now, once this friendly neighborer stopped laughing, he asked me inside to get cleaned-up and he called the Sheriff. Folks, it was a least 30 minutes for all this to have happened. We walk back to the road to meet the Sheriff Deputy, and I told him the story! Now, when the Sheriff Deputy had stopped laughing, I asked, "can I keep the DEER? We can just through it in the back of my truck and when the tow truck gets here, I'll have him tow my truck home for repairs. The Sheriff Deputy said yes that'll be fine, I'll right up an accident report and you can pick it up, for your insurance, when your able. 

So, we walk over to grab this DEER and drag it back to my truck, once the Sheriff Deputy had took hold of it's front leg it snorted, jumped up, ran and jumped that 8-foot-high snow fence. Now, once the Sheriff's Deputy and the Friendly Neighborer had stopped laughing, the Sheriffs Deputy looked me straight in the eye and SAID, "do you want me to put out an APB on that deer for hit and RUN?

Now, at some point the laughing and the pain over took me and all I remember is waking up in an ambulance, at which point the medical folks attending me, wanted me to tell them what happened!!!!!


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok here is one that happened to me. 

When I was about 13 we were up at the deer camp. My dad and another member went to one section of our lease and I went to the other section on my 4 wheeler. I had parked the 4 wheeler about 7 or 800 yards from my food plot and walked in. I hadn't been sitting in the shoot house for more than 15 min when a spike came out. I thought to myself this will be sweet, kill a deer and have it skinned out before anyone else makes it back to camp. Not to mention it was cold as all get out that day and the warm fire at camp sure sounded good to me. So I layed the ole 30-30 up on the window seal and let him have it, dropped him in his tracks. So I came on down out of the stand happier than a fat kid in a candy store since I just killed me a buck. Walked on out to get the 4 wheeler, got him loaded up and throwed my across my back and I was ready for the cold ride back to camp. 
I had made it about 300 yards from where I loaded the spike up at when I heard something grunt behind me. Didnt really pay to much attention to it, then I heard it again. I turned to look and the spike had his head up looking at me. Now being 13 the first thought that came into my mind was the 4 inch spikes on this deer being jammed into my back. Needless to say me and my 4 wheeler parted company with out touching the breaks first. 
After I got done rolling I looked up to see my 4 wheeler roll to a stop. After about a min of the spike looking at me and grunting, he let out one last faint grunt and his head fell and hit the side of my tire. I eased bacy up to the 4 wheeler with my rifle at the ready and started poking him to be sure he was dead this time. Nothing happend, so I jumped back on the 4 wheeler and head out again. I made it about another 100 yards and I heard the grunt again. This time with out hesitation I bailed from the 4 wheeler again. Once I stopped rolling and got up this time his head fell down beside my tire again but right back up. At this point I wasn't takeing any more chances. His head fell one more time and I let the ole 30-30 sing. Direct hit right in the side of the head, he wasn't going any where this time. On further investigation I had realized that I wasn't eaither. The round had passed threw and took out my tire in the process. 
Long story short, by the time I walked back to the camp my dad and the other member was sitting by the fire drinking coffee.


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i ain't tellin', you wouldn't believe me if i did.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

lol .. these are some great stories.


----------



## Damian989 (Feb 4, 2010)

no joke here, an "acquaintance" of mine just informed me his bow, a switchback i believe, will shoot a 900 grain arrow at 315fps from a 70 pound bow. He also said matthews was his sponsor. now im no math major nor am a self proclaimed worlds greatest archer. i shoot a pretty big bow and i have never heard of numbers like that from a 70 lber. my old safari pulls 115+ and gives me around 117KE with an old chrono, and i know its not the most efficient but what this guy is claiming sounds suspect to me. opinions?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

slicer said:


> I had a friend fall four stories off the peak of a steep roof, he landed in a giant pile of hay the concrete guys had piled there, walked away without a scratch!


My dads best friend died after a 37 foot fall from a cherry picker a few years back. Im glad your friend was alright.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

The year after I was paralyzed from sternum down, I shot this buck at 62 yards.......then again at 53 yards. It was the first time I released an arrow at something since I was hurt.


----------



## turkey-killer (Jul 12, 2011)

Last year my dad and I were camping and bow hunting some public land in Alabama. One morning my dad got sick and started throwing up out of his tree-stand. He decided to stay one more night with the camper and leave in the morning so I could hunt the next day. Well, i ended up doing no good that day so I went home. The next day, I went hunting on a different WMA and got sick while in the tree. (Guess I caught what he had.) I decided to get down before I started throwing up. Not wanting to go home, I decided to do a little scouting. I left my bow in the vehicle and struck off down a logging road. About a mile in, I started puking my guts out (LOUDLY). After throwing up about 3 times (basically screaming), I heard a deer running. I thought to myself "Well, crap I scared a deer off." BUT it kept getting closer. I knew what was about to happen and all I could do was watch... A doe ran up to the logging road, looked both ways, jumped in the road and started running toward me (I'm standing in the road). She gets about 8 yards from me and sees me and jumps back in the woods and disappears over the hill. THEN, I hear grunting. The biggest buck of my life cuts the corner on the doe, but stops 15 yards broadside in an opening through the trees and all I can do is admire his massiveness. *Moral of the story: Never go in the woods unarmed during the rut.*


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm so glad i started this thread! i really enjoy reading at laughing at all these!


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Opening morning of TN rifle season, November 1994. I was 13, and still hunted with Dad in the same stand. It was one of those perfect mornings. Cold, crisp air, and you could feel the excitement in the air that morning as the rut was in full swing. Before daylight we were seeing black shapes in the cotton field before us, so we knew the deer were moving. With just a little light we could see a big bodied deer chasing a smaller deer across the field and into a thicket, so we knew a big buck was running around.

not long after daylight, we start seeing deer, and we saw tons. lots of does though, no antlers. for the last few years, dad has let me shoot everything with antlers, we hadn't seen any big bucks hunting together, so i've been the only one shooting. well before long out pops a doe from the thicket. Dad says get ready, there's a buck behind her... as soon as he said it, we see a wide rack connected to a big bodied buck burst out into the field and chase this doe. one look and Dad said "son, i'm going to shoot this one"... and in a flash he had his .270 up and aimed as this buck chased the doe farther and farther away. i was a little bummed, but said ok, as he was quickly out of my range.

but for some reason the doe decided to turn and run back towards us, and the closer she got the more i thought i should be able to shoot this deer, he's in my range  well when they trotted past us about 30 yards away, i had my gun up too. Dad whistled, stopped the buck, and BOOM!! i shot, and my big buck ran a few yards and dropped. "i got him" i said, "i got him" dad said.. he didn't know i shot. i didnt' know he shot. he didnt believe i had shot his deer until i ejected my empty shell casing. Sure enough, with a .270 and a .243 in the ribcage about 2" apart "we" had just killed "our" biggest buck of "our" lives 

he adorns my parents living room to this day, with a little plaque that reads "killed by john and tony cooper Nov. 19, 1994"


----------



## pollockalope (Feb 1, 2010)

Zim said:


> Last fall I was bowhunting public land in Florida post-rut. I scouted my first day and found a spot that I figured had to be good because I saw 3 other deerstands there. Set up and stuck this shooter the first evening. Just got him back from the taxidermist. He scored like 206 1/8th typical.


Are you guys serious????? Zim, I'm calling BS.... No one "caught on" he's holding the Jim Jordan buck. The WORLD RECORD TYPICAL whitetail for nearly 80 years!!! This has been posted since May 11th. ALmost 90 days!!!! UNFRICKINBELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## Brother Fuqua (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a buddy who a few yrs back found a 6 foot speer on ebay and bought it to play around with. He practiced all summer lond and got good enough to hit a basketball at 30 yrds at least 3 out of 4 times. He decided that he wanted to try to hunt deer with it so he took it instead of a bow one evening and got in a tree where he hunted. A 4-pointer came by at about 15 yrds and he threw the spear hitting in in the spine and breaking the spine in half. He actually got it mounted even though it was only a 4-pointer and mounted the spear underneath it.


----------



## FATALITY (Jun 11, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> i was out shooting clays with a buddy in a farm field one day. as were blasting away it was hot out and we decided to take a little break. were standing there bs'n and i see this dragon fly floating about 35 yards out. i said to my buddy "im gonna shoot that dragon fly out of the sky", of course he replied "yeah, sure". i pulled up.... WHOOOM... no more dragon fly. we laughed for 20 mins strait.


i have just about the exact same story was with my single shot shotgun and little mr.dragon fly comes into my territory and friends didnt think i could get it let out a shot and i took his wing off mid air and it landed on the ground still alive 3 witnesses and pictures of it as well


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

Got a robin hood at 20 yards with my eyes closed. I think i was more pissed off than i was amazed


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I was hunting one of my private properties one afternoon, just relaxing in the woods and taking in all the serenity that comes with hunting...when I got a nice little visitor. A guy decided he was going to not only trespass through my property but walk around my tree multiple times dumb founded and unaware that I was watching him...Right as I was about to whistle, he puts his bow down, unzips his pants and begins to "relieve" himself. (I started chuckling)...With my hat and face mask still on and him only ten yards away, I coughed and startled him. He looked up and said...Ohh **** sorry man...that is when I felt obligated to remove my hat and face mask only to reveal my long blonde hair. With his "thing" still in his hand, I laughed and said "Right gender, but wrong species...can you please put your pants back on and get off my property. Thanks!"

he didn't say anything...just did what I asked and walked away..Haven't seen him since. I still to this day think about that and get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

Now thats FUNNY


----------



## Brother Fuqua (Aug 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Elkwisperer (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay---- hear goes
Year ago my crazy bro in law was after a wild pig at Big Sur in Calif. He never was much of a hunter but loved to go and was obsessed with getting a hog. Anyway him and his buds had been hunting a couple days and hadn't even seen a hog. He slipped out of camp to take a crap and while his drawers were down, a small pig came mosying by. (40-50#) Anyway, he grabbed the only weapon he could find, that being a baseball sized rock. He chucked it at that pig and as luck would have it, wacked right in the head knocking it senseless. He ran up and jumped on it and slit it's throat. When he came walking back into camp dragging that little bugger, it was his buddies' turn to crap. LOL
He really strutted his stuff for years and had many good laughs over it. He never did kill one legit. LOL
This is Gods' honest truth.


----------



## Baldona523 (Feb 12, 2010)

On one of my first big game hunts, my dad had drawn a special pronghorn muzzleloader hunt in NM about 17 years ago now. We spotted and stalked a real nice buck to within about 100 yds, he sets up on a cactus and shoots. I swear it looked like one of those awful action movies, the buck was literally taken off his feet and fell over backwards. 400 gr buffalo bullet. It was unbelievable I have never seen anything like it. We high five thinking he's toast for sure, and sure enough the dang thing got up and then just took off like pronghorn do. Now this was open country, I mean you could see for miles literally. We watched this buck run for literally miles before it disappeared over a little knob. Only thing we can think of is it hit just above the spine. I mean the thing never even bedded down and we never saw it again. Unbelievable.

A couple hours later we stalked another and it ended up being a booner. Unforgettable hunt for sure. Amazing an animal can be hit hard like that and then run for so long.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> I was hunting one of my private properties one afternoon, just relaxing in the woods and taking in all the serenity that comes with hunting...when I got a nice little visitor. A guy decided he was going to not only trespass through my property but walk around my tree multiple times dumb founded and unaware that I was watching him...Right as I was about to whistle, he puts his bow down, unzips his pants and begins to "relieve" himself. (I started chuckling)...With my hat and face mask still on and him only ten yards away, I coughed and startled him. He looked up and said...Ohh **** sorry man...that is when I felt obligated to remove my hat and face mask only to reveal my long blonde hair. With his "thing" still in his hand, I laughed and said "Right gender, but wrong species...can you please put your pants back on and get off my property. Thanks!"
> 
> he didn't say anything...just did what I asked and walked away..Haven't seen him since. I still to this day think about that and get a good laugh out of it.


Did you mean "Right species, but wrong gender?" Because im confused if not.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


IF true....that is the most effcient form of hunting ive ever heard of!! no dragging or leaving the comfort of the truck!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> Did you mean "Right species, but wrong gender?" Because im confused if not.


Nope, she was looking for a male deer, not a male human. She was talking to him.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

TennJeep1618 said:


> Nope, she was looking for a male deer, not a male human. She was talking to him.


Correcttoooo


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> Correcttoooo


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh. I got ya. You were looking for a rutting buck not a rutting guy. I thought you had it backwards as well.


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

A DEERS REVENGE!
A friend shot a doe with the bow and it ran off. He started trailing it shortly after knowing he made a good shot. While trailing it he heard tires screech a thud and then an odd tapping noise. When he got to the end of the blood trail he found that an oil truck hit the deer. Here comes the good part.....the deer was launched into the air and landed on the roof/rear window of his own toyota pickup that was parked on the side of the road! The deer slid down and was wedged between the cab and the bed and had been kicking the side of the truck (tapping noise). The insuranse company totaled the truck. He has pictures to prove it.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have one that nobody ever believes unless they were there, but it's not hunting related.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I shot a mule deer in wyoming sage brush country.And it tasted just like iowa deer!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

cityhunter, its light hearted in here share anyway.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

a few years back my unlce and I were on our way home from an unsuccessful day afield, when a vehicle a few cars ahead of us hit a small 6-point buck - the driver pulled over as her car was smashed much worse than one would think for hitting what was maybe a 130lb deer - the deer was thrashing around, mde it to the side of the road and collapsed - we pulled over to check on the driver who was o.k. and already on her cell with 911 and then we turned our attention to the deer - it was hurt bad and really suffering so I grabbed hte oaw frm the back of the truck and was just about to put it down when there was the chirp of a siren and the infamous blue and red flahing lights - a state trooper had responded to the call - he indicated that he would take care of the deer and that I should put the bow away - interestingly he had us step back, removed his side arm, aimed at the deer but didnt' pull the trigger, he aimed again and still didn't shoot, he aimed again, turned his head away, shot and missed - he finally took aim and put the buck down - we were all glad the dirver was o.k.....

I've got tons more True BS hunting/wildlife stories - I think anyone who spends as much time in the outdoors as I do would have just as many......
like the decoy in KS that was detroyed twice within the span of 2 hours by 2 different buck...


Joe


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

kyle31490 said:


> cityhunter, its light hearted in here share anyway.


Lol...here we go. When I was a stockbroker, a bunch of us went to a strip joint one night. A HOT Dominican stripper kept hitting on me, so I gave her my work number. A few weeks later, she calls me at the office. She happened to live very close to where my office was located. She calls, and says (a lot dirtier than this) that she's "in the mood" and wants to get together at her place. Of course, that day, I had a meeting with my biggest client. One of my employees (it was his second week) looked like me and was only a few pounds lighter. I gave Gerry her name and address and sent him on my behalf...saying he was me!!

The afternoon came and went, and I got back from my meeting. Gerry was gone for hours....all of the brokers were taking bets on when he would get back, what happened etc. He finally got back to the office around 6 and was happier than could be. He looked like he ran a marathon, stunk of perfume and had a smile ear to ear. He did everything imaginable with this girl....and she thought it was me. She kept telling him that he looked skinnier than she remembered...he just said that he had the flu and took off a few pounds! Every time she called, I would talk to her and send Gerry for a paid afternoon of fornication. Needless to say, he was a very happy, loyal employee!


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Last year I had 2 crows out in my field at 187yrds. I was laying on my back porch with one walking in the crosshairs. I was just about to "touch her off" when I noticed the other crow was walking the opposite direction and both their heads would line up in just a second. The wind was very stiff and I held one inch off as the crows passed eachother. "Bang" two dead crows I walked up to them and the one was 15 ft behind the other one both of there heads knocked off. I know 187yds isn't nothing for a 270 and I've shot crows way farther than that. But still I consider it my Best rifle shot. I hunt coyotes a lot in the winter and theirs a buddy of mine that rarely ever misses a running coyote. Coyotes are hard to hit running when your useing a bolt action rifle. I've stood next to my buddy and watched him kill running and I mean flat out running coyotes at 167yds, 248yds 335yds and 379yds. The boys a born shooter.


----------



## brianincc (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you hiring?


cityhunter346 said:


> Lol...here we go. When I was a stockbroker, a bunch of us went to a strip joint one night. A HOT Dominican stripper kept hitting on me, so I gave her my work number. A few weeks later, she calls me at the office. She happened to live very close to where my office was located. She calls, and says (a lot dirtier than this) that she's "in the mood" and wants to get together at her place. Of course, that day, I had a meeting with my biggest client. One of my employees (it was his second week) looked like me and was only a few pounds lighter. I gave Gerry her name and address and sent him on my behalf...saying he was me!!
> 
> The afternoon came and went, and I got back from my meeting. Gerry was gone for hours....all of the brokers were taking bets on when he would get back, what happened etc. He finally got back to the office around 6 and was happier than could be. He looked like he ran a marathon, stunk of perfume and had a smile ear to ear. He did everything imaginable with this girl....and she thought it was me. She kept telling him that he looked skinnier than she remembered...he just said that he had the flu and took off a few pounds! Every time she called, I would talk to her and send Gerry for a paid afternoon of fornication. Needless to say, he was a very happy, loyal employee!


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

cityhunter346 said:


> Lol...here we go. When I was a stockbroker, a bunch of us went to a strip joint one night. A HOT Dominican stripper kept hitting on me, so I gave her my work number. A few weeks later, she calls me at the office. She happened to live very close to where my office was located. She calls, and says (a lot dirtier than this) that she's "in the mood" and wants to get together at her place. Of course, that day, I had a meeting with my biggest client. One of my employees (it was his second week) looked like me and was only a few pounds lighter. I gave Gerry her name and address and sent him on my behalf...saying he was me!!
> 
> The afternoon came and went, and I got back from my meeting. Gerry was gone for hours....all of the brokers were taking bets on when he would get back, what happened etc. He finally got back to the office around 6 and was happier than could be. He looked like he ran a marathon, stunk of perfume and had a smile ear to ear. He did everything imaginable with this girl....and she thought it was me. She kept telling him that he looked skinnier than she remembered...he just said that he had the flu and took off a few pounds! Every time she called, I would talk to her and send Gerry for a paid afternoon of fornication. Needless to say, he was a very happy, loyal employee!


Any job openings??????????


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

brianincc said:


> Are you hiring?





westen said:


> Any job openings??????????


Lol...no sorry..I retired from the business. Gerry wouldn't have been happy anyway if you tried to get in on his action!


----------



## SoMs Eagle (Aug 9, 2008)

A good buddy of mine decided he would pick up a bow and give it a try. This was years ago and the Bear take down stick bow he got really made me jealous. So the opening day comes and he goes out in the afternoon to sit in a stand over a grass patch. Near dark he has several does near his stand and he decides to shoot the old hag of the bunch. Now after he decided to shoot one he loses all self control and draws as the dear is facing him with its head down munching on the grass. He figures the best shot with his new bow is straight down at 15 yards directly between the shoulder blades! So having successfully drawn his bow he lets it go. He said he had no idea how fast a deer could raise its head at the sound of an arrow being released but that he got a very good demonstration! TWACK! The arrow hits home directly between the eyes of the old doe. He is mortified as the doe just stands there staring into space and the arrow, having penetrated only a few inches, sticking out of her head like a morbid Steve Martin bit. The other deer spooked around for a moment then just approached the arrowed deer stomping and wandering what had just happenned. My friend is shocked and doesn't know what to do when the deer all of the sudden shivers like when you are suddenly cold. He stares, the deer stares, and after what he says is probably 4 or 5 minutes of the deer not moving a muscle one of the other snorts and the mortally wounded doe just falls over. He was so shaken that he decided to give up bows and you know who got the nice Bear take down. Still got that bow, and it is sweet.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

wow that's crazy. tough animals.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I read this on a trad site a couple years ago and wish I could find the original to cut and paste because it is hilarious as written. A guy and his buddy were at firearms deer camp and met up at mid-day to check in. The first guy immediately notices a foul odor and asks his friend about it. Finally his buddy admits he had to take a dump just a few minutes on stand and was forced to drop his coveralls to complete the task. What he didn't know was that he had accidentally relieved himself in the hood of his coverall and had been carrying it around with him all morning. The teller of the story was obviously grossed out and also transfixed that his buddy had not figured it out by the putrid smell. I have not done justice to this story because when I read it the first time, I literally had tears running down my face.


----------



## Black ice777 (Sep 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

when i was a kid, my dad picked me up early from school to take me gun hunting. he was doing a push for me and i was sitting on the ground with a small pine (maybe 5'tall) to my left side. After a short wait, i hear this noise like a horse galloping getting louder & louder. I look to my left to see this doe come around the tree running right at me! I think I startled her as much as she did me. At her speed, there was nothing for her to do but jump right over my head! After some more hunting, my dad ended up shooting her... to this day, no one believes me.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

P&Y BUCK said:


> I was deer hunting a few years ago and a flock of turkeys came past and in the middle of the birds was a peacock! To this day everyone thinks I was full of it but I know what I saw.



My buddy gets this on his trail cam alot. He hunts the homestead no one knows where it's from . 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschammel (Oct 28, 2009)

One night at around midnight driving through Duluth MN on the way up to the boundary waters with a trailer full of canoes two buddies were driving in front of me in a small S-10 pickup with a conoe strapped to the cab/bucket. When you enter the town of Duluth you go through some tunnels in town. Just before we were entering a tunnel a deer jumped off a tunnel and flew 50 ft out of the air and landed on top of the hood of the S-10 in front of us that my buddies were driving and then flew in the air and hit a light pole at full speed and it cutt the deer in half. When we drove by both parts of the deer were still moving but it was in two seperate peices. My buddie and I in my truck were speachless and we pulled up to my other buddies in the small truck and you should have seen the look on their faces. Ha!! I will never see anything that crazy ever again.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

That's crazy. Bet the s10 had seen better days haha.


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

About 15 years ago my brother was rifle hunting at our parents property in southern Missouri. He was sitting looking over two creeks that came together in the middle of about 30 acres of woods. There was a 10-12 foot cedar tree in the Y where the creeks met. As it started to get light my brother could see that there was some movement by the tree. Then he noticed it was a nice 9 pointer just standing there diggin' and pawin' at the ground by the cedar. At about 100 yards out of our home made tree stand he took his shot. Imediatly the buck started runing circles around the tree. It just ran and ran and then stoped. Looking on, without a clue what had happened, at the standing buck, he took another shot. Again the buck started runing circles around the tree. Running, running, and stoped. Now in sheer disbelief the third shot rings out through the forest. AGAIN the deer ran full blast in circles around the tree, but this time fell over dead. My brother is so confused and excited, he got right down and aproached the animal, checked him for dead and started to look for the bullet wound. After careful examination there is no blood, no bullet holes, and a dead deer. Then he noticed that the antlers were tangled in a mess of barbed wire around the tree. The poor deer broke its neck trying to saw the tree in half so it could get away. No BS. The deer now hangs in my Dads dental office with a few other family trophies, but none have quite the story as the "Bloodless Buck".


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Best thread ever*

This is the best thread I have ever read here at AT! Priceless Stuff Guys and Gals.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

did he leave the barbed wire on the antlers? Ha i think i may have. Now the real question, was there a pile of corn under the barb wire mess? haha


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

A few years ago I was squirrel hunting on some public land in one of my favorite spots. I had been walking for about 45 minutes and was near my limit of squirrels for the day when I saw one sitting on a tree limb about 40 yards away. I crouched down next to a tree and got a rest against it. I squeezed off my .22 and watched the squirrel fall from the tree. As I began to walk over and collect it I noticed a hawk flying down through the trees in the direction of my squirrel which was still twitching a bit. I started to run and try to get to it first but the damn hawk grabbed my squirrel up and kept on flying. I brought my rifle up and tried to shoot the damn bird before he got out of sight but I missed. Laughed about it afterwards.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

aren't birds of prey protected there? shooting a hawk here would be big no no. just wondering.


----------



## NCBowhunter84 (Aug 7, 2011)

They probably are. At the time I didn't really think that one through. Good thing I'm not always the best shot. Guess he got a free lunch.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sure he enjoyed it haha. I can just picture you racing a hawk to a squirrel... nice.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

This happened to my father about 10 years ago... This will probably get a few B.S.'s

So it was late in december and my father hadn't shot a deer yet let alone a buck... so he went out with the moddo, if it's brown it's down... it just so happens that two huge bucks came in after about a half an hour on stand... he chooses one (both definite shooters) takes aim and shoots... ends up gut shooting the deer... the deer just took a few quick hops and then slowly starts walking away, with his butt facing him... dad figures another arrow in him might be better than none, so he releases another arrow and hits it right in the hind quarter... the deer then hits the ground gets up walks, falls, gets up and walks, falls down finally beds down in a creek bed... dad figures its not really going to go far so he stays on stand until about 15 minutes of shooting light left, gets down and charges the buck.... the deer notices him, gets up and tries to run off... dad gets about 10 yards away from it and shoots it right in the chest... the deer barely flinches and just looks at him... he looks at his quiver and sees he has no arrows left... there was a tree now between him and the deer and then realized his last arrow was sticking out if him.... he reaches around the tree, pulls the arrow out of the buck, knocks it and shoots it again... it FINALLY GOES DOWN!... 

4 HOLES WITH 3 ARROWS... he really doesn't tell the story much because he usually gets a funny look and a head nod... it's his biggest buck to date...


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

your ol man is probably the only guy ever to pull that off haha. I also hunt with a 3 arrow quiver... Maybe i should get a four arrow quiver ha.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

On a deer drive one time we had a couple of us shooting slugs at a running buck at about 100 yards broadside. Well, one of us shot the buck through the eyeball and the slug exited the opposite eyeball. We got the truck, tagged the deer and threw him in the back of the truck. When we got around to pick up one of the walkers, the guy asked about the deer in the back. We got out and the deer was standing in the back of the truck. Upon stopping it freaked out (which one would expect) and fell out of the truck. One of the guys had to chase it down and slit its throat.

Another story like that, a friend of mine shot a small buck with the muzzleloader (he was 13 at the time). His dad loaded it up in the trunk of the car, but it started moving on the way home. They got out with the knife and when they opened the trunk the deer got out and took off with the tag attached never to be seen again. I dont remember where the the deer was hit exactly though.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

First time bow hunting with my daughter I had an owl fly right at my face. I threw my bow and hands up in front of my face and the owl flared about a foot in front of me. I could see his talons and feel the air from his wings. I crashed off my stool onto my back making a heck of a racket. My daughter was up the hill and heard the crash. She was sitting there going, "Geez, dad tells me to be quiet and then he is crashing around like he is having a seizure." I wonder if the owl was seeing my eyes blinking in my camo and thought it was a rodent.

My favorite is what happened to the pastor at my brother in law's church. Pastor is an avid hunter and shot a moose with his rifle. He got up to it and discovered it was down and just breathing its last few heaves. Pastor put his rifle in its antlers and started to get out his pack and stuff for pictures and gutting. Suddenly the moose jumped up and ran off into the woods with his rifle still in its antlers. The pastor searched for a long time but never found his gun or the moose! He used this story in one of his sermons.

Randydb


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have read a story by outdoor writer Judd Cooney about when he was a conservation officer and had an elk hunter stop at a checkpoint and walk up to him with a sheepish look on his face. He asked if anyone had turned in a rifle they had found. He answered no and asked how the guy had lost it figuring he left it in the woods or leaned against a truck and drove off. Well it turned out that this Texas deer hunter and first time elk hunter had shot a nice 6x6 in the neck and walked up to it to check it out. He had leaned the rifle against the massive rack and started jumping up and down when the bull had staggered to it's feet and run off into the woods with the mans rifle sling tangled in it's rack never to be seen again.


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

A couple more.
My friend was out turkey hunting. Had his blind set up above a field and decoy out between him and the field. Spent all morning waiting and calling but nothing came in. He finally got out of his blind and walked about five yards past his decoy to stretch and glass the field one time before packing up. Suddenly there was a big rucus behind him and he turned around to find a turkey kicking the crap out of his decoy right beside him! He said it was jumping up and down on his decoy and raking it with its spurs and beating it with its wings. It was completely ignoring him, but he had left his bow back at his blind. He tried to scoot around it and back to his bow, but the turkey took off before he got to his bow. I asked him why he didn't tackle the thing and break its neck. He said he didn't really think of that in the moment, but he wasn't completely sure you could do that without taking some damage after watching the turkey go snake on his decoy. 

Another one. We were out moose hunting and my buddy and his son spotted a bull on the logging road at 320yrds. His son took the shot with a 270short mag. My friend said his son's barrel was wavering and shaking pretty bad but BOOM he took the shot and the bull dropped right in the middle of the road. His son raises his hands like a prize fighter and drops to his knees in victory. A bit dramatic, but he just got his first moose. We were just behind them so we all drove up to the moose together. Lots of blood on the ground, and we started looking for the bullet hole. After searching for a few moments we find the hole right at the base of the antlers. Entrance and exit are on either side of the head almost touching the base of the antlers. He was going for a lung shot, missed by about 8FEET and still got the kill. Lucky kid. Same kid shot a nice buck with his bow and managed to hit it in the rear leg. Got about 1.5 inches penetration right into the femoral artery and the thing only went about 30 yards before dying. This kid has probably got both ends covered for worst accuracy and best luck!


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a friend who has been def since birth, well he is driving up to camp on the back dirt roads of the U.P. and the DNR have a "dummy" grouse set out on this little side 2 rut road, well my buddy Andy goes around the corner, parks his truck sneaks back down the road, well when he is ready to shoot the Officers are hiding on the opposite side of the road yelling for him not to shoot, well not only did he shoot it once but twice from about 10 yards with the 12 ga. Blew its head clean off, , and they couldnt do anything about it, all over the DNR trying to catch someone road hunting grouse, talk about hunting dollars hard at work.


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

catfishmafia76 said:


> I have read a story by outdoor writer Judd Cooney about when he was a conservation officer and had an elk hunter stop at a checkpoint and walk up to him with a sheepish look on his face. He asked if anyone had turned in a rifle they had found. He answered no and asked how the guy had lost it figuring he left it in the woods or leaned against a truck and drove off. Well it turned out that this Texas deer hunter and first time elk hunter had shot a nice 6x6 in the neck and walked up to it to check it out. He had leaned the rifle against the massive rack and started jumping up and down when the bull had staggered to it's feet and run off into the woods with the mans rifle sling tangled in it's rack never to be seen again.


Same exact thing happened to my buddies uncle back in the 60,s, was posing for a pic, with his gun across the rack and he was on its back, got bucked off gun and sling got caught up in rack of buck never to be seen again.


----------



## kx90 (Sep 10, 2009)

1994, I was 18 years old. That summer my brother, cousin and I had did some very extensive scouting on the private land that we were allowed to hunt. So we all pick our spots for opening morning. My spot was on the edge of the property line were the property meets a corn field. I found a pine tree that was missing some low branches facing into the corn field and down the line to the left and right. Opening morning was good and foggy, we had decided to walk all the way around and come in from behind to our spots making the walk about an hour instead of 30 minutes. I get to my spot, set my seat up on the ground in the pine tree nok an arrow and take a seat.

Literally when my butt hit the chair a big ole 'Y' buck appears from inside the woods and walks a few rows into the corn about 25 yards from me. I stand up, wait for him to walk into a clear spot, draw back and he moves giving me no shot, so I wait and hold my bow back. Almost 4 minutes went by (according to my cousin because that's the amount of time from when I shut my radio off to when he heard my shot) and my leg was shaking uncontrollably, BUCK FEVER! I decided to just shoot figuring it should blow right through any corn stalks and I let her fly and it went about 6 inches over his back. The arrow went into a revine that was about 50 yards passed the dear, banging off every tree and rock down there, Mr. Y Buck just picks his head up and looks the way the arrow landed instead of where it came from. I took this opportunity to nok and draw for a second shot. 

Seconds after I drew back for the second shot he put his head down again and stepped forward to a clear spot, I put the 20 yard pin on him and ventilated both his lungs. He jumped and then stood there like nothing happened. Then he turned and looked right at me. Here I am pretty much stuck in a corner with a deer with 4 pointy weapons on his head walking towards me all ticked off because I just ruined his day, he looked rather determined to ruin mine now. I held my bow out in front of me hoping that would be enough to keep me from being gored. Right about then is when it sounded like someone turned a faucet on and I noticed the river of blood pouring out of his side. He started drooling, wobbling and dropped at my feet.

I turned my radio back on, called my cousin who came up to see what was going on expecting to see me with an arrow stuck in my foot and as he was walking up before he noticed the big dead deer laying a foot from where I was sitting he says "What are you doing up here? And what was the loud thug? Did you fall out of tree?" and then he noticed the deer.

First buck ever, first archery deer ever, wow what a rush that was!


----------



## S.F. steve (Mar 1, 2010)

i hammered out the best story of this entire thread and it was pissed away because i took to long and i don't know how to"reload the window". why is there a time limit on a reply, i am pissed!


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

The driver of a semi truck was driving through Minnesota in the winter. He saw a bunch of little shacks out in a snowy field. Curious, he drove out to get a better look. One brave soul came closer to meet him, and the driver asked in a southern drawl: "Why are all these shacks out here in this field?" Answer: "This is a lake and those are ice fishing shacks!" I don't know if his rig was empty or loaded, but he made it off the lake and back onto the road.


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

pollockalope said:


> Are you guys serious????? Zim, I'm calling BS.... No one "caught on" he's holding the Jim Jordan buck. The WORLD RECORD TYPICAL whitetail for nearly 80 years!!! This has been posted since May 11th. ALmost 90 days!!!! UNFRICKINBELIEVABLE!!!!


Haha, Ya it's the real one, not a reproduction. Kinda surprised the guard allowed me to handle it. Was at Bass Pro and they had it locked down in a back room due to remodeling.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT for the opening seasons!


----------



## Dsmall (Aug 1, 2010)

Once while goose hunting from layout blinds with three of my buddies, we had a flock of about 50 geese fly in on us. When I called the shot all four of up popped open our blinds sat up and started shooting. After dropping my first two birds the flock was starting to fly away and had some good height them, I settled my bead on the last bird that was still in range but just at the edge and folded him up. As he was falling it was almost like slow motion when I realized he was going to land on one of my buddies, I tried to yell at him to take cover but it was to late. This bird had to be close to 25 pounds and landed directly on top of my friends head knocking him out cold. We all initially thought he was dead as he was shaking and convulsing, but he finally cane to. We had to call 911 and have the medics take him out of the field on a backboard, turns out the goose actually fractured my buddies neck. After about three surgery's and thousands of dollars in medical bills later he is back hunting with us again. We at least had the goose mounted for him and presented it to him for his den, turned out the goose was banded.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow. You almost killed your buddy with a goose.... Tough to top that haha


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

Last year about six weeks into the season I hadn't killed anything yet and I finally decided I'd go ahead and whack a doe just to get bloody and try to get things going. About dark thirty I decided I'd break my "No does at dark" rule, soon I saw a doe coming in at a fairly good pace but I figured I could make the shot, I let fly and nailed the doe at thirty yards. I was feeling pretty good about the shot on a trotting deer and wanted to go find it right then but I waited and then went to find it. So as I'm looking at the doe I saw to my horror that it had grown six inch spikes and apon my discovery I yelled "NOOOOOOOOO" since in Montana we only get one buck tag a year and I just wasted it on a spike by breaking my "No does at dark" rule. Little did I know then that I'd have laryngitis for the next six weeks from yelling "NOOOOOOOOO" so loud out in the cold. Anyway, it gets even better because after closer inspection my spike had no balls, it was a friggin hermaphrodite and in this State I have to tag it with my buck tag. Sonofab*tch ...

I've spent the last year in my yard shooting my damn Glendale Buck and thinking about that damned hermaphrodite spike. It really did get to me but I knew putting the tag on it was the right thing to do, still sucked though ...

This years season finally arrives and my wife and brother are driving me nuts the week before opening day. My brother wanted to change his draw length (Turns out he really was a half inch too long on his draw, but that's another story) and my wife was just being b*tchy from a foot surgery she had done.
Anyway, opening day we finally get in the field for some real scouting and all is well with the world again. About mid-afternoon we decide to go to a place we call the Honey Hole. I have an excellent natural hide there and it did produce my biggest buck to date. It was getting to be around dark thirty and I figured I needed to check the brightness of my sight to see if it was going to be bright enough in the fading light. I drew back on a tree that I knew was twenty three yards away and sure enough it needed more light. I adjusted the rheostat and drew back again and as I'm sighting the tree a buck steps out and stops right in my sight with the dot aimed directly for a double lung shot. This buck was standing there exactly like the Glendale Buck in my back yard. I couldn't believe it, I didn't even see him come in. I took a split second to verify he was a six point or bigger (Remember the hermaphrodite doe?) and let fly. I heard the swhack of the impact and just from the sound I knew it was a solid hit. He ran a few yards, looked around for a minute with that "What was that?" look, then he got wobbley and dropped. I couldn't friggin believe it, I actually nailed an eight pointer on opening day (I've never whacked anything on opening day, ever). This isn't the biggest buck I ever shot but after last years tragedy he will be remembered on my wall with a euro mount ...

The way I figure it is that the God of Bowhunting was watching me last year when I did the right thing and tagged that damn hermaphrodite spike, so he sent me that buck as a gift for doing the right thing ...


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

That's crazy haha of all deer to shoot...


----------



## KansasBBD (Nov 28, 2008)

REDVANES said:


> This happened to my father about 10 years ago... This will probably get a few B.S.'s
> 
> So it was late in december and my father hadn't shot a deer yet let alone a buck... so he went out with the moddo, if it's brown it's down... it just so happens that two huge bucks came in after about a half an hour on stand... he chooses one (both definite shooters) takes aim and shoots... ends up gut shooting the deer... the deer just took a few quick hops and then slowly starts walking away, with his butt facing him... dad figures another arrow in him might be better than none, so he releases another arrow and hits it right in the hind quarter... the deer then hits the ground gets up walks, falls, gets up and walks, falls down finally beds down in a creek bed... dad figures its not really going to go far so he stays on stand until about 15 minutes of shooting light left, gets down and charges the buck.... the deer notices him, gets up and tries to run off... dad gets about 10 yards away from it and shoots it right in the chest... the deer barely flinches and just looks at him... he looks at his quiver and sees he has no arrows left... there was a tree now between him and the deer and then realized his last arrow was sticking out if him.... he reaches around the tree, pulls the arrow out of the buck, knocks it and shoots it again... it FINALLY GOES DOWN!...
> 
> 4 HOLES WITH 3 ARROWS... he really doesn't tell the story much because he usually gets a funny look and a head nod... it's his biggest buck to date...


Two years ago i was hunting the early season and looking to put some meat in the freezer. A group of does came in and I fling an arrow right in the boiler room. The remaining does just froze so i figured I'd go for the other one. Unfortunately I hit high and dropped her with a spine shot. I have never heard such a horrible cry for help coming from an animal. I was going to let her bleed out but i couldn't take it any more due to the bleats from hell she was giving off. Only problem is, i was out of arrows. I shot at a squirrel earlier so I had none left. The only thing i could think of was pull the arrow out and shoot again. Ever try to pull an arrow out of a tree that has two hooves wanting to rip your face off? Yeah, thats about how it was. Thankfully it was a quick kill once i got the arrow free.

Funny thing about this story is my buddy was with me on his very first deer hunt. I set him up in a ground blind a few hundred yards away. When we met back up I told him I shot 2 and he replied" yeah I know... I put the pins on a doe that came running in front of me 10 yards until she stopped, wobbled and fell over!" that was an easy tracking job haha.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Well ya sure gave your buddy an exciting first deer hunt haha


----------



## user_name (Sep 14, 2010)

In central Arkansas, you are/were allowed to use deer dogs to run the deer during rifle season, My grandpa and I are set up on a logging road with our pickup, him standing next to it, a C7 dozer, and then me on the end. We can hear the dogs coming up the ridge towards us, they get closer and we see a buck out in front running full speed with it's head down. The buck looks up, see's me, adjusts his direction and runs straight into the side of the dozer! Snapped his neck on impact!


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

shot a doe in the shoulder one year and lost her.

2 years later? I killed the same doe. How do I know? She had a Thunderhead scar on her left shoulder blade.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure are tough critters.

I also saw one knock itself silly. Jumped it up and scared it, watched it run smack into a true and hit the ground. She did get up and stumble off after a couple mins. Crazy that buck killed itself on a dozer no less haha.


----------



## Bownovice13 (Aug 21, 2011)

When I was ten (thirteen now) I was hunting in a blind in pleasonton alone with my 6 mil for pigs well it was starting to get dark and this big buck mocked me for it was out of season... I text my dad to c if i ud walk the 600 yards to another feeder I went down and saw 2 doe so I walked back 150 yards from the stand i was hunting out of I saw 5 pigs around 125 each well I freehanded the shot and I missed ( I think I jerked) well I heard some rustling in the tall grass and stupid accidentally stepped through the brush onto a game trail to get a better look... 4 50 pound pigs were coming from the feeder and m second shot was at the lead pig at seven yards the lead pig came within a yard of me. I turned around chambered another shell and shot into the brush... Scariest thing to ever happen to me but wait that's not the end and I hear wat sounds like hoof beats, I think to myself crap there coming for me and chamber my last shell I get behind a bush and after wat seemed like forever (bu probably only 15 seconds) the soud is still going I jump up and shout but only to see the lead pig dead with. A shot through the back of it's head... Unogettable


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Ex brother in law's dad heard some geese coming while at home. Reached into his truck grabbed his 12 gauge and shot at the lead goose. Well the goose got winged and was coming down but not dropping straight down... ended up going through the neighbors picture window across the road... 

The goose lived.. and he never said a thing to his neighbors about it. 

One about me... Shot a doe several yrs ago with my .45 blackpowder rifle. My nephew wanted to start hunting and learn how to dress deer. So I was explaining the anatomy of deer to him and zipped open the doe's chest. I had a damn perfect shot on this doe and he wanted to see the heart. I reached in and felt it move, grabbed hold of it and the heart was perfectly intact except my bullet had clipped the arteries clean from the heart. Nephews eyes were wide and said how great of a shot I was. I just told him not really. Seems I was off by an inch or so. 

I picked up my son from preschool 2 yrs ago. Lady who taught the class had a husband who hunted, but due to back injury was going to miss the season. I mentioned that the next deer I get I will bring him some meat. Get in the woods and 15 minutes later a doe is standing there at 30 yards. I shoot with my .50 cal and she runs towards me and stops less than 5 yards from my stand. She stands there for a few seconds and falls over. Nice short drag job, dress her out and put the backstraps in a bag and tell my son to get in the truck with me, they only live a mile or so from us. We pull up and my son hands him the bag, and I just told him "sorry it took so long" with a smile. 

His living room was filled with some awesome buck mounts. He passed away last yr from complications..


----------



## happyhunter62 (Dec 31, 2010)

Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


thats cool. lol


----------



## B16vtec (Sep 15, 2010)

i was hunting during rifle season with my dad and gradnpa, my grandpa and i were sitting on the ground about 40 yards from my dad. I had been making a snowball to keep me occupied and planned to throw it at my dad when he wasnt looking. just then a doe stepped out at 20 yards looking the other way. i asked my grandpa if he wanted to shoot her as i had a buck tag and wanted to wait, he said no so i threw the snowball at the doe and hit her in the head. the reaction of the deer was hilarious she jumped, shook her head and looked our direction with snow still all over her head, and then just wandered away. right at sundown we seen a doe and my grandpa decided to shoot beings any longer it would be after shooting light and i wouldnt be able to shoot a buck anyhow so he shot her, turns out it was the same doe and she still had snow in her ears from earlier.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm back for the year!!!

Bump this up for new stories!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

In for later


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Shot a buck one day long ago,,...

When the arrow left the bow the buck had his left side facing me,..


But when I found him the flecthing was stickin out the right side of him,..


And the broadhead was buried into the left side,... poking out,...


No B.S. either,...





Crazy Wolf


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Long story short. A Black bear came up the tree I was in within arrow slapping distance of my platform. I shot him when he climbed down. Then changed my underwear. True story. Im sure it has happened to a few people, but its still pretty cool.


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

My grandfather was not known for BS. When it came to hunting and the outdoors - he was VERY serious, so when he shared THIS story with me - I was in complete awe.

He says, "Did I ever tell you about the time I shot a bat on the wing?" I thought, there is no way you shot an erratic, radar-beeping flying rat!

He did.

But the most amazing thing about this feat was that he killed the flying bat with a rubber-band and a paper clip!


He also told me stories of clubbing passenger pigeons when he was a kid!


----------



## MSWV (Jul 12, 2010)

Around 15 years ago, my Dad and I went on a hog hunting trip to a high fence ranch in Ohio. There were many guys there hunting and I was to be thier camera man. They were hunting with dogs and the dogs got on the hogs pretty quick that morning. At the first bay, my dad gets into position to shoot. He was about 20 yards or so from a pack of 15. I had the camera on Dad when he released the arrow. Dad turns to the camera and gives a fist pump and says, "I got him!" He then turns back to look at the hog but has a look of disgust!! He turns back to the camera with the sick look and says, I think I killed two!! We went to the kill spot and sure enough, he had two 150 lb pigs lying side by side. His Easton 2213 with a 100gr. Muzzy had passed through the first pig and was 4" of passing through the 2nd!! Both pigs were hit perfect and were lying side by side!! Dad had to borrow money to pay for that unbelievable day!! haha


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Opening morning of spring gobbler in Medix Run Pa. years ago my son and i were set up and calling. We had one of the hard plastic hen decoy's set in front of us about 20 yards. When down the mountain we noticed a lone cow elk making her way toward us. When she first saw the decoy it startled her and she ran 50 yards or so. Then she walked back to decoy and smelled it a minute or two then grabbed the decoy by the head with her mouth and started walking up the mountain with my decoy. After she walked a 100 yards i realized she planed on keeping it. I got up and ran at her and she dropped it.


----------



## echatham (May 16, 2012)

Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


nice.... just keep goin


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

A few years ago I was riding in my buddies jacked up Chevy Blazer. We were flying down a county rd that had embankments about 6ft high or so on both sides. To our amazement I see this deer flying through the air, i'm talkin Michael Jordan type air! It clears the entire front of the blazer and as it passes the passenger side of the windshield it throws poo every where on the glass. 

We all just looked at each other like, no way in heck that just happened!


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Another 'BS' type story. A friend of mine had this giant dog, we're talkin mastiff. It started having seizures and getting real sick. So they dug a big 'ol whole on another buddies property and walked the dog in to do the deed. Well they get the dog in, the dog starts having a seizure, load the pistol, *pow*.....right in between the lookers, the dog snaps into it's right mind & starts climbing out of the whole. To the amazement and shock of the bystanders they pop a few more rounds to finish the poor pup off. 

You'd never believe that unless you saw it, but sheesh, what a way to go.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Speaking of hitting a deer. My brother in law heard tires screeching, a big loud bang and then the truck accelerating away. He went out in front of his house to see a deer dead with the tailgate of a truck there as well. Later that night they found the pickup a quarter mile away, the guy was dead. He had hit the deer, it went through the front window, killed him, went through the back window and took out the tailgate. The guy was flying tried to stop, hit the deer which came through the window killing him instantly causing him to hit the trottle continuing down the road. True story and happend not far from Sunbury.

I was out rabbit hunting many years abo with my brother, brother in law and a good friend. We stop on an cleared power line that looked over a valley, just then a crow flys across the cleared powerline and my friend brings up his gun, being far off my brother says you aren't gonna shoot, well before he ends his sentence my buddy shoots and the crow drops. He just looks at my brother and asks, "Any more stupid questions".


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

This one actually happened to me. It wasn't the first time I ever hunted, but it was the first time every sitting by myself. I was 14 years old, my uncle took me deer hunting and i had a pump 20 gauge shotgun. He walked me to the spot and told me he'd come back when he was done. Well I was in that spot for prolly a good 2 hrs, it's finally fully day light and i hear some rustiling coming from the pines, *buck fever* sets in, I don't see anything but I just got over excited, took the gun off safety (Why I'll never know). It was cold that day and I didn't eat anything before I left. I don't have any recollection of what happened after taking that gun of safety other than I remember feeling weird and sitting down on a bucket.

I woke up however long after that point face down in a snow bank with the shot gun barrel direct @ my head. You talk about waking up freaked out, that was insane!


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

When I was younger second year of deer hunting. My best freind and me were out opening morning hunting. When I went to pick him up from the tree he was hunting out of he said he hit a deer, but cut it's front legs off. I'm like yea right. We started tracking it and jumped it up, sure as poop he hit it right in the elbow joint and cut both front legs off. That deer could run real good for a short time on its rear leags. By the time we jumped it again a couple times and got a couple more arrows in him, my buddy had his first 8 point buck. Never would have beleaved it if I wasnt there.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

A friend was out hunting and wound up spotting a deer. That deer was between him and his vehicle (the truck was about 1/2 mile across the field/pasture). The deer took off after the shot and dropped a ways up the pasture.

Then he waited and walked up to the deer. Surprisingly it jumped up and hobbled another 50 yards and dropped again. Then, it happens again!! And again, and again! As it turned out he wound up "shewing it" or spooking it all the way back to the truck to avoid dragging it all that way. He finally decided to put a final kill shot in the deer when he got close to the truck.

Who needs a deer cart, right?


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

My uncle drives for Budweiser, one morning on his route the miller guy was in front of him and they were talkin away on the CB. The miller guy tells him theres a deer coming, the my uncle sees the deer running but it doesn't make to the road in front of him. It jumped at the same time the trl was making it's way by, it got in between the cab and trl wedge and it split into 2. 

Needless to say that was a hot day and his truck stunk something terrible!


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

One morning as im arriving to work and just starting to sit down at my desk, another guy comes by and tells me that I HAVE to go see Joe out int he weld shop and that i wouldn't believe it...So im thinking great i screwed up a print and everyone and their dog is mad just my luck. So i run out to weld to see what the fuss is all about. Now this guy is the biker type, covered in ink always wears leather, and has one sweet chopper he rides everywhere when its not bad weather. That particular day was rainy and he took his old beater truck into work. I get about 15 feet from this guy and couldn't help myself i was rolling around laughing so hard i had to sit down. He had a perfect "doe" foot print right across is forehead, right smack dab in the middle one hoof on each side of his nose! Apparently that morning on his way to work he struck a doe that landed in the ditch. Seeing the opportunity for some meat he proceeds to stop and load the deer into his truck, i guess she was still having spasms but he thought she was done for. He gets her loaded all up and goes to shut the gate and she springs to life kickin him off his feet and jumps out of his truck. She kicked him so hard it drew blood instantly, he had to leave work that day after a few hours and went to the ER ended up giving him a concussion. I still think he wants to kick my ass for laughing at him, but every time i see him i cant help myself


----------



## Pokerface (Jun 28, 2012)

Last yr during muzzleloader, I was in a brush pile in an open field. Wife was calling me so we were whispering when a monster walks up about 70 yds away. Tell her gotta go, scope him right in the basket and let 'er fly. Deer goes down, can see it kicking and rolling around. Im busting happy while trying to reload. Powder down, sabot in position, all while watching that deer. Look down to ram it home and lo and behold, the deer is GONE. Search that 20 ft circle for any sign of blood and not a drop. Not even a claw mark from all the kicking. Never saw him again. Looked for 3 hours for any sign of a hit. I was so bummed.


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

i may have told this story before on here... One morning in Illinois I was sitting in my stand back in the timber well before daylight. I had my facemask and hat on, ready to go. It was just starting to lighten up, sort of that twilight where you can start to check around for activity. All of the sudden I am blindsided in the side of my head knocking me silly, and damn near put me dangling from my safety harness. My glasses went flying off and my facemask pulled up over my eyes. I immediately smelled a foul skunk dead animal smell. I pulled my mask down and turned to my right to see a big old owl flying away with my $30 scent-lock hat is his talons!! I was bleeding on my temple and the side of my head and a scratch on my face, but I climbed down to get my glasses (no easy task finding in the dark leaves) and hunted until about noon, occasionally laughing at what happened and thinking "nobody is going to believe me". had a good morning on stand and saw some deer. I got back to camp and of course caught grief from everyone. "Oh BS...you fell asleep up there and bounced your head off the stand..." or "you walked into that big oak on the way in...". lasted for a couple weeks...


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm trying to think of the funny ones.

The first one that comes to mind happened to a buddy of mine. he was out turkey hunting one morning, and it had been a slow morning so he decided to set up on a food plot the birds tend to frequent late morning. He sets his decoy out in the field. ( it's one of the blow up jakes). Sits back against a tree and does a little calling. About a minute later this huge red tailed hawk swoops down and destroys his decoy rendering it useless because of how many holes he poked in it. 

I would have never believed it if he didn't have "evidence" with him.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

cujrh10 said:


> I'm gonna do it...... BS!


thats not the only one that needs the total BS tag, i thought the OP said only true stories some of these are just bad attempts at trying to fit in


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's mine. I'd call b.s. on me too. But it happened. i was sitting in a tree along a standing cornfield where it touches a crp field. Two coyotes came out of the corn and went into the crp. i have a coyote howling ringtone on my phone. They were 75 yards away. I made the ring tone go off and they ran back into the corn. 1 minute later out pops a head at 20 yards looking out of the corn. I smoked that one and it went yelping into the corn. I just missed the male as he trotted by looking for the yelper. Honest *****. called em in with a cell phone.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Friend shoots a buck. It runs a ways off, across a river, and a long way from the road. When he finds it, its still alive, but mortally wounded. It's a long way to the truck. He and his buddy each grab an antler and walk the deer out to the road....then dispatch it at the truck. 

I had a husky that loved to hunt pheasants. He drove my shorthair nuts because he'd wait till she went on point and then bust in to bust the bird....

My son goes deer hunting for the first time with a bow. Leaves his stand because its cold, sees a 170 buck, intercepts it on foot, shoots it at 40 yards, through a cattle panel fence across a creek, and we recover it four hours later after losing the trail by using our 14 year old, deaf, half blind, and lame, shorthair to track it the last 100 yards. Best day ever. No BS.


----------



## jmanhere (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe not a story one would call BS or where a deer jumped through my car window. But hunting related. Something like this had to happen to me. Rathrer long winded story but devil is in the details. Grew up an avid grouse & pheasant hunter. Couple times I went deer hunting were bad experiences as I never had the right equipment and know how as none of my buddies deer hunted.

Fast forward to post college. I get a new boss that loves deer hunting. He has a lease and asks me to go with him this year. He was even going to set me up in his favorite tree (remember this as point #1). 
We gear up my old Rem 1100 for deer hunting. Hasting barrel & Leopold scope. Shooting 2 inch groups at 100 yds. I'm pumped and ready to go.

Well I'm an accountant. All deadline oriented. Lots of time I have to pop in the office on the weekend to get the reports ready for next week. Lately though on the weekends - just Sundays -the system is down and can't access the accounting software.

Tell my boss about this and we talk to the IT people. "We are not doing anything. Have no idea why?" Nothing we are running, etc." (Remember this - point #2)

Friday before gun season my new wife and I go out to dinner. That night after coming home she let her cat Karris out as she liked to roam the front bushes for a bit.

Well we go to bed. Next morning she realizes she didn't let the cat in. It was cold that night, @ 15 degrees, and she is in shock as she had this cat for 20 years. Been with her through junior high, college, jobs around the country, a cancer scare. We search the neighborhood, I run to Wal-Mart to buy posters for missing cat signs.

Spent all day doing this. Need to get in the office to wrap up a project but can't leave my wife home alone looking for her cat. Finally Saturday night a neighbor calls and has found the cat and actually took it in the day before.

Well I go in the office Sunday. You guessed it. The system is down and I can't finish anything till Monday morning. I call my boss and tell 
him I will have to miss opening Monday. I'll definitely be there Tuesday.

Come Monday morning I get a call from my boss @ 8:30. He just shot the biggest deer he has ever taken. 17 pts. atypical. Eventually we learn it was one of the top three deer taken in Ohio that 
year. A regional hunting magazine interviewed him for an issue. Pictures, everything. Invitations to local Deer & Boat show to show off the mount. Can't remember the score but close to 200. And he shot it from that tree he was going to put me in (See point #1).

This thing was a mule with antlers. Field dressed at 220 lbs. I'm was glad for him but just sick to my stomach knowing it could have been my deer if not for the accounting systems crashing Sunday.

To add insult to injury weeks later we find out that IT was running a file every Saturday night they knew was crashing our software. IT would just reboot every Monday morning. (See point #2)
If I had gotten a straight answer from them before I would have done everything in my power to be in before Sunday.

To this day when I meet someone and we start a conversation and they mention they work in IT ... my head cocks back a little, my eyes get this piercing look. Sort of like Clint Eastwood in a Dirty Harry movie.
Sorry if anyone here is an IT guy. I just can't trust any of them after that expierence.

Well if there was a happy ending I guess this is it. My boss got a nasty cold dragging the deer out and we could not get out till Saturday. I'm thinking why bother. 6 days into the gun season and anything worth shooting has "head for the hills" by then. My wife feels miserable about all of this and eggs me on to just go. Well at around 8 am on Saturday out walks a nice 7 point with a 21 inch spread between the outside beams. My first buck and have to say a nice one.

Also, my boss told me years later if I had taken that 17 pt. from his tree, he would have had to fire me then and there.


----------



## sticksnbones (Jul 30, 2012)

I met Jeff Daniels and told him Escanaba in da Moonlight was my favorite movie...he said thanks, laughed, and signed an autograph. True story but can't believe he laughed.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

All great ones guys! I love the "you had to be there" stories!


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I definitely have a 100% true story to tell, that is hard to tell the local hunter about. I am referring local as in hunters from here around SC that don't travel to the mid-west to hunt. So, telling them about a booner is like telling them I saw a unicorn lol. Now keep in mind at this time I had only killed a handful of deer with my bow and had not long been bow hunting period. But in 2005 I was hunting in Illinois over a cornfield. I was near the end of the cornfield in the corner where it meets crp. To my back was all timber and was sort of a low place where the field met the timber and the crp was to my right. I also had an irrigation ditch on my right. And the deer were highly traveling these low places. I had deer all over me for a few days when I sat there, but no shooters in range. And on the third afternoon at lunch I was telling some buddies I was with about how many nice 140"-150"+ deer I was seeing, but not close enough to shoot. They were trying to convince me to take a camera to film some of the nicer bucks. I didn't really want to worry with a camera at the time, as I was solely wanting to hunt. And if a shooter was around, I wanted my bow in my hand and not a camera. So, I had been sitting there on that third afternoon for several hours and it was around 4:15pm. And I glanced to my left and saw a buck walking straight toward me, right down the edge of the cornfield. There were a few small trees in between me and him, as the field had a slight bend in it. And even seeing him at 120 yards through a few small trees, I knew without a doubt he was a big shooter. I knew he was at least 160"+. And when I put my binos up to get a better look, he was substantially bigger than I would of ever dreamed. I could tell that he had world-class mass and had a double main beam on the right. His bases and mass were so big, it made his ears look small. He had a huge point coming off of his right base almost in the middle of his head. So, I stood up and got ready for the shot, and I stopped looking at horns so I could keep calm. I was surprisingly calm for such a big deer. But it was just so perfect of a situation, I just knew it was about to happen. As he neared, he would stop every 5-10 yards and scan the field for does. He finally got to around 40 yards and stopped and scanned the field again. At this point I started to grin, as I was almost in shock and very blessed to be in this situation. I knew once he had gotten to within 40, he was in trouble. He got to around 20 yards and stopped again, still walking from my left to right. I didn't have a good shot. I needed him to be broadside or walk past so I could shoot him quartering. He looked right up at me and seemed to look straight through me. He stopped one last time at about 12 yards and scanned the field. At this point I was still not very nervous it seemed, so I decided to count points. I took a good look at his rack and he had the giant main beam on the right, the huge kicker in the middle of his head, and a huge kicker coming straight off of his left beam. I began to count the points, 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10, I thought to myself "ah, just shoot him and count later". That was only the left side I counted. He had ten points on the left and about the same on the right. He had a big G2 and a double G3 off of the same spot on the main beam, and between the G4 and G5 had another huge point. Just had stuff everywhere. He was well over the 200" mark, it was quite a sight to see. He then walked directly under me. He was right at the end of the field so he didn't stop to look for does again. As he walked past, I drew my bow. Just as he started to walk under a few limbs, I softly went "maant" (as I had done on all the deer I had shot up until this point). And boy did he know exactly what that meant. He turned and took a big hop into the cut corn and I stayed at full draw. I just knew he was going to stop and look. He continued to dig across the field and I finally let my bow down as he got to around 50 yards. He never slowed down, until I rattled to him at 100 yards ( I had no clue what else to do, as I had already screwed this opportunity). He slowed down about two strides and then kept on digging. I watched him run clear across the corn and never slow down again for 500 yards as he entered an island of timber. I went from hero to zero in about one second. I put my bow up and laid my head in my hands for about a half hour. I was completely disgusted, but felt very blessed at the moment to have even seen an animal of that class. As I sat there with my head in my hands after about a half hour, I could suddenly hear deer chasing in the corn and a big buck grunting. I looked up and here he comes straight at me chasing a doe, they were around 150 yards away, headed straight to me. I was back in the chips, I thought! There was a button buck following behind ( I assume he was with his mother and was now trying to keep up). I grabbed my bow, and they started to slant to my left and go in an angle away from me. I then grabbed my bleat can and hit it a few times, hoping to turn them toward me again. She turned and was coming right to me. As they got to around 60 yards they took a hard right and began to zig zag. The button buck came straight to me and stood under my tree. I then ranged the buck and never had a shot closer than 62 yards. I didn't want to take a chance at him at that distance. They ended up running into the timber and I never saw them again. I was heartbroken once again, but what an exciting hunt to see an animal of that class. I hunted him for several more days before returning home. I was later told by a friend who lived there, that a guy on a neighboring farm killed the buck in the shotgun season that next weekend. I never did see a picture, but according to him the buck was a 21 point with a double main beam and scored 223"s. It still haunts me til this day and turns my stomach, knowing know that I'd of just shot him without saying a peep.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

P&y only said:


> Here's mine. I'd call b.s. on me too. But it happened. i was sitting in a tree along a standing cornfield where it touches a crp field. Two coyotes came out of the corn and went into the crp. i have a coyote howling ringtone on my phone. They were 75 yards away. I made the ring tone go off and they ran back into the corn. 1 minute later out pops a head at 20 yards looking out of the corn. I smoked that one and it went yelping into the corn. I just missed the male as he trotted by looking for the yelper. Honest *****. called em in with a cell phone.


This reminds me of a story I have from Iowa haha! Me and a buddy who was filming me, was sitting over a cornfield barely tucked back into the timber. All I had around me all night was 4 does. They were standing about 40-50 yards away at last light when I decided to get down. I dropped one end of my white pull up rope. A few feet before it touched the ground, the rope stopped all wadded up in a knot. I began to shake the rope trying to get the knot out. As I was shaking the rope, I glanced over at the does. One of them was eyeballing my rope knot shaking. And took a few steps my way. I'm guessing she thought it was a deer tail wagging. So, I continued to wiggle the rope until she was within 15 yards or so. I pulled the rope up real fast and grabbed my bow to shoot her. And when I drew on her, I couldn't see through the peep well enough to shoot, so I elected to pass on her. But, I always tell people when they talk about calls and scents, that I once called in a doe with a pull up rope lol!


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

P&Y BUCK said:


> I was deer hunting a few years ago and a flock of turkeys came past and in the middle of the birds was a peacock! To this day everyone thinks I was full of it but I know what I saw.


In CT I see peacocks all the time, at least one a season. I hear they taste great but never actually commited to it.

When I was 14y/o I was hunting at an apple orchard late november rifle season in CT and it was snowing heavy with quite a few inches on the ground. My brother decided to stay home that day so it was only me and my father. We decided to split up for the morning hunt so I took the north end of the property and he took the south. My spot to the north had a good vantage point overlooking this staggered down landscape with two shelves going dowmnhill to a frozen swamp. About an hour before daylight I walked a wide trail around my spot draging a tinks line. Right after I got about 100 yards into the woods I heard this shreek like cat call from very close and it freaked me out. I ran and ran and waited about 20 minutes at the car (which was loced so I couldn't get in untill I decided to go back into the woods. I finnished the loop and made it to my spot. About an hour later with enough light to clearly see now I see something coming through the swap way below. I get my 30-30 shouldered and wait for it to come over the first bank. As its walking over I can tell instatly it isn't a deer. It got behind some brush and I lost it, all I knew was that it was following the tinks line I left behind. a few minutes later it come up over the close bank onto the shelf about 40 yards away. It was no lie a mountain lion doing the creepy cat stalk straight toward me on my tinks line. I raised my 30-30 and clicked off the safety as I pulled back the hammer. I had a 3-9x40 on it and I could see every little detail of this cat. I watched it creep right up to about 30 yards away with my finger on the trigger and then I though maybe I should make some noise insted of shooting it. I stood up quickly and started yelling. That thing was scared and it high tailed it right out of there. I walked back to the car and waited there for my dad. I never let the hammer down on my 30-30 becasue I was so scared. Ater he got back I told him what happened and he said lets go look for tracks. Of course it was snowing but we found the indentations they were not complety filled in. He did say they were bigger than a coyote but he was sure I saw a coyote or domestic dog.

I wish I had proof. I always carry a camera now and if that fails I would have just shot it becasue no one believes me. It was 30 yards away and I was looking at it through a rifle scope. I know what I saw... This was back in 2003 I believe which is way before the confirmed cougar sightings. This is the only cougar I calim to have seen in person although I do know people that have cought them on trail cam this is the only one I have ever seen in person. A mountain lion was hit in CT last year, they are here people.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT for opening seasons!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT anything new?


----------



## Kauthy (Sep 13, 2012)

My dad made me a little drive (while he was pheasant hunting) when I was only 14. I was using an old Herters recurve at the time. I saw a buck come out of the woods my dad was in and he turned and came right at the tree I was behind (it was a maple that split into 4 trunks about 3 feet up) As he walked up to the tree I drew and he dissapeared behind the tree, when he stepped out he was literally only far enough away to miss walking into the tree. When I released my arrow the knock end hit my bow as he ran away! Yes, that is the part that nobody believes, but I have no reason for making that up! I showed my dad the dirt and leaves he kicked up when he took off. He made it about 60 yards and piled up. It was the second deer I shot with a bow and I was shaking so bad I had to sit down. He was a a knarly little 6 pointer, but the experience is top 2 in all my hunting experiences to date! Traditional archery is second to none as far as getting close enough to take an animal, and this was insane!


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

I was young and not very woods wise. I had just shot my first buck let alone first deer. I waited a few minutes and then went up to the house to get some help tracking it. Got some help and we track this deer for ever. Through the woods to the swamp across the creek back through the woods and then out into the cornfield. I was determined to find this deer and those helping me were just as determined. When we got to the corn field it opened up about 10 yards into it because it got flooded. we split up to circle the open area. My buddy brent motions to me. I sneak over there and he says "he's right down there still alive." i look down the corn row and see him laying down facing us. Brent says to me " get a shot into him". 

I was so confident in my original shot that i left my bow at my stand. I ran over to my stand about a 1/4 mile away and then ran back the 1/4 mile to where the deer is. The run left me a little exhausted. i was wearing all my hunting gear so i was sweating like a pig. i get to where i left my brother in law and he is not there. I though no big deal i will just shoot this deer and it will be over before he gets back with whatever he went to get. i go to draw back and realize i did not have my release. at the time i didnt think anything of doing this. so i draw back settle the pin on him and let it fly. much to my amazement it sails down by his foot. Then i hear something. It was my brother in law he had no left in fact he snuck down the corn row next to the deer and was right next to it. he said as i shot he could hear the arrow wizzing through the air. he motions for me to sneak down with him. so i do. I get to where he is and he proceeds to tell me to shoot the deer. 

I looked at him and said. you saw how it happened last time why dont you do it. (he shoots with no sight and fingers anyways). so i hand him my bow he grabs the arrow and all i had left was a field point which i use to shoot squirrels. he decided that he needed to shoot the deer in the head in order to kill it. (like i said we were young and not very wise) just as he is ready to let go the buck turns to come toward us. he releases at the exact time and the arrow actually went in the eye socket and went inbetween the skull and the skin. crazy. he throws my bow at the deer and we both turn and run like little girls. he came about 3 rows after us and then turned and ran away from us. 

we went back to the house for a few hours and recollected ourselves and went back out to find him. we found him piled up about 40 yards from the incident. This is something i will never forget. its not so much that people dont believe me they just tell me how stupid i was. and yes i was.


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a buddy who's got some crazy stories. One of them occurred while he was dove hunting with a buddy. He was sitting on the bed of a truck and told his friend to stick out his pocket. The guy replied " what for?". I'm gonna land the next bird in your pocket. Well a dove flies over and her shoots it. To their surprise the birds drops right towards them and hits the guy in the chest. My buddy said " dangit I missed".


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

cterbow said:


> I was young and not very woods wise. I had just shot my first buck let alone first deer. I waited a few minutes and then went up to the house to get some help tracking it. Got some help and we track this deer for ever. Through the woods to the swamp across the creek back through the woods and then out into the cornfield. I was determined to find this deer and those helping me were just as determined. When we got to the corn field it opened up about 10 yards into it because it got flooded. we split up to circle the open area. My buddy brent motions to me. I sneak over there and he says "he's right down there still alive." i look down the corn row and see him laying down facing us. Brent says to me " get a shot into him".
> 
> I was so confident in my original shot that i left my bow at my stand. I ran over to my stand about a 1/4 mile away and then ran back the 1/4 mile to where the deer is. The run left me a little exhausted. i was wearing all my hunting gear so i was sweating like a pig. i get to where i left my brother in law and he is not there. I though no big deal i will just shoot this deer and it will be over before he gets back with whatever he went to get. i go to draw back and realize i did not have my release. at the time i didnt think anything of doing this. so i draw back settle the pin on him and let it fly. much to my amazement it sails down by his foot. Then i hear something. It was my brother in law he had no left in fact he snuck down the corn row next to the deer and was right next to it. he said as i shot he could hear the arrow wizzing through the air. he motions for me to sneak down with him. so i do. I get to where he is and he proceeds to tell me to shoot the deer.
> 
> ...


This is great lol.


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a buddy who's got some crazy stories. One of them occurred while he was dove hunting with a buddy. He was sitting on the bed of a truck and told his friend to stick out his pocket. The guy replied " what for?". I'm gonna land the next bird in your pocket. Well a dove flies over and her shoots it. To their surprise the birds drops right towards them and hits the guy in the chest. My buddy said " dangit I missed".


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

This is gun. But there was a group of us hunting an one of the guys shoots a buck. Guts shoots it an we start tracking him. Well we put 1 guy on the blood 2 other 50 yards to either side of Jim and the rest of us spread out to try to cut the deer off. Well one of the guys shoots an says I got him dropped him in his tracks. We all go over and are talking around the deer laughing. One of the guys goes over and say this SOB dragged us all over the place and kicks the deer in the ass. Well as soon as he does the buck gets up an takes off running. Well the guy that kicked it had his gun on his shoulder pulls up an shoots the bucks horn off. Had to be one if the funniest stories still talk about it all the time


----------



## b0whunt3r61 (Jul 13, 2003)

I had just recieved my first gun, a Red Ryder BB gun, when I was probably around 7. I was sitting on the porch with my dad and grandad when a bumblebee came in and was hovering around. My grandad bet me $5 I couldn't hit that bee. Well let's just say I won that bet in one shot.


----------



## takern (Sep 21, 2012)

we were out elk huntin in Colorado when i was a young pup, still in middle school. The entire group had made it back to camp for lunch and a quick nap before goin out for an evening hunt. well one guy in the group had nature callin so he grabs the TP and walks off into to the woods to do his thing. next thing we know a nice cow comes runnin right through our camp and scares us all ****less she was so close. not 5 minutes later here comes this guy, all sorts of pissed. Aparently he had been squatted over a downed log and this elk came up and stared at him from like 15 yards. while still in the process of relieveing himself he threw the roll of tp at the elk because he had left his rifle in camp. now i always bring my weapon of choice with me when nature starts calling.

Best part of the story, I killed my first deer that night with the same old .270 that my dad and all his brothers had all shot their first deer with.

Deer huntin late muzzle loader season here in VA 2 seasons ago and it is the very last night of season right at dark. we are on the way out and my buddy says let me check this one field real quick. sure enough there is a HUGE doe out in the cow field enjoyin a meal. I hear the boom stick crack and walk over to him. he shot this thing at like 240 yards and single lunged it. damn good shot. well we go down there and the deer had ran up into some bramble patches. we could hear it kickin and moaning so we know its hurt pretty good. walk up the damn mountain and find it still alive. Being that we are smart 20 year olds, we come up with a fool proof plan that could in no way fail. The plan was that he would walk up to its head side and kick it so it would come out of the brambles, and i would jump on it and cut its throat so we could get out of there before the snow hit. well the first part of the plan goes great. he kicked it in the head and it came right out at me. its laid over on its stomach against a stump at this point so i grab the knife and put one foot on its front shoulder and reach down. this deer has one last effort to live and rolls on its back and kicks me right in the sternum. then dies. well now i am rolling down the mountain clutchin my chest, the deer is tumbling with me, and my buddy is standing about 50 yards up hill just rolling on the ground laughing his ass off thinking this is the funniest thing ever. turns out i had a hoof print in my chest for the next 2 months. perfect bruise and imprint. showed it off to all the ladies though


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This was years ago, a week before Halloween. 
..I was standing on the limbs of a cedar waiting for the dominant 9pt buck to work his scrape line. By 11am I couldn't take it anymore, so I got down to stillhunt down the trail to a thick patch of cedar where I thought I might find him. I didn't go 100yds and ran into him coming up the trail. He got within 10yds, but I had no shot. Then he turned around and was gone in a split second, without even lifting his head to look at me first.
..It took 2 hrs to circle the cedars. I was crawling on my hands and knees through the cedars, in wet snow, when a big doe stood up 25yds away. I could see the buck laying by her, but only his butt and antlers. No shot anyway through the cedars, so I froze on my hands and knees until they both walked away, out of sight. I began to crawl again to follow their tracks, and hope for a shot, when I felt I was being watched. I looked over my right shoulder to see a 6pt buck looking at me from outside the cedars. It was a long stare-down. Then he circled around behind me and came down into the cedars about 20yds away. I'm thinking...I'm on all 4's and the area is full of hot doe scent, this buck is going down if he pursues this. I got turned around and drew when he was behind a cedar. Sure enough, he quickly approached me from what would have been my back, and at 10yds he took a front shot through the heart. Never got another chance at that 9pt.


----------



## Iceman130 (Sep 28, 2012)

About7 or 8 years ago, i was probably10 or 11 and was with my buddy, his grandpa, and his uncle. Deer season was approchaing (gun season that is) and my buddys grandpa saidhow he always thought itd be really cool to shoot an albino, or pie bald deer. Well they dropped me off at home, and i decided to go scouting, after all i was very excited for that saturday to come. i only had to wait two more days and id be in the woods. I walked up the hill across from my house, to my favorite field to hunt in. I sneak up there, and to my suprise, there was approx. 30 deer, one being piebald. I was so excited, i ran home and called my buddy immediatley. Then, i walked to his house to tell his grandpa the story as well.Of course, no one believed me, and being very frustrated, i decided it would be the deer i shot when season came in, if the chance was availabe. Fast- Forward to the first day, didnt see a deer all mornign, and had a football game that evening. After the game, i still had abouta halfhour of daylight, so i decided to grab the shotgun and walk up over the hill, sure enough, there was about 30 deer again, and the "piebald" the closest deer was about 50 yards from me, and it was a fairly big 9 point, but determined i was to prove them wrong,i shoulder the gun, and shot the piebald. i called them to have them help track it,, and hopefully to embarrass them. that was the plan anyhow. Fast forward an hour, and we find the"deer". Turns out, i shot someones goat. No neighbors claimed it, and still have never figured out where it came from. Talk about your face turning red!! I also cannot figure outwhy it was with the deer herd. And ill probably never know! 100% truestory


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

I was planting a field last spring one afternoon and some drunks were out shooting their bows. Next thing I know they are shooting their bows up in the air towards me. About 5 arrows in they stick one in the grill of the tractor. I was so infuriated I unhooked the planter drove the tractor over to their place and ran it through their new chicken house and flattened it like a pancake. I was heading back out through the field and one of em chased me down on a fourwheeler with a knife. I got out of the tractor and popped him four or five times with a crescent wrench took his knife and flattened every tire on his wheeler.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

You can see the vanes of the arrow right above the front of the hood.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## sturg (Sep 21, 2009)

The first time my dad had let me go rifle hunting by myself I was 14. It was snowing and freezing cold. The night before I had pizza with ranch dressing and texas pete. I was wearing full coveralls and two layers of clothes underneath. On my way to a stand, my stomach started making the worst sounds imaginable. I started ripping clothes off as fast as I could. I barely got my butt over a log before I let go. All I could think about was how my hunt was ruined and I would never kill a deer. My great idea was to pour doe urine on my poo while doing the deed to cover the scent. It must've worked because before I was finished relieving myself, a spike ran five yards away from me and just stared. Needless to say whatever I had left inside of me was now out on the ground. So there I was, pants around my ankles, with a deer looking at me at my most vulnerable. I hoped he was spelling more poo than the scent that brought him running. Thinking it was a lost cause to try and grab my gun five yards away, I finished wiping. He was still standing there looking at me like I was stupid. So I stood up, pants still to my ankles and byrd hanging in the wind, and began to creep over to my gun, inch by inch. To my surprise, he never moved. I reach my rifle and shot from the hip, like an idiot in the old west movies. I missed him completely from five yards away! He jumped and ran a few yards, stops and stares at me again. This time I raise my scope and hit him the right way. He ran up the hill and fell down. I got really excited and tried to run after him. I fell into a mud hole with my junk because my pants were still around my ankles. I stood up, got the globs of dirt off my byrd, and pulled up my big boy pants. I ran up the hill, yelling and screaming at the top of my lungs, like I was charging Normandy Beach. When I reached the spike, I knelt down and tried to touch him. He raised his head up, scaring me so bad I acted in self defense. I threw a right hook into his jaw, and he died right there. I promise on a stack of Bibles that this story is TRUE!


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

sturg said:


> The first time my dad had let me go rifle hunting by myself I was 14. It was snowing and freezing cold. The night before I had pizza with ranch dressing and texas pete. I was wearing full coveralls and two layers of clothes underneath. On my way to a stand, my stomach started making the worst sounds imaginable. I started ripping clothes off as fast as I could. I barely got my butt over a log before I let go. All I could think about was how my hunt was ruined and I would never kill a deer. My great idea was to pour doe urine on my poo while doing the deed to cover the scent. It must've worked because before I was finished relieving myself, a spike ran five yards away from me and just stared. Needless to say whatever I had left inside of me was now out on the ground. So there I was, pants around my ankles, with a deer looking at me at my most vulnerable. I hoped he was spelling more poo than the scent that brought him running. Thinking it was a lost cause to try and grab my gun five yards away, I finished wiping. He was still standing there looking at me like I was stupid. So I stood up, pants still to my ankles and byrd hanging in the wind, and began to creep over to my gun, inch by inch. To my surprise, he never moved. I reach my rifle and shot from the hip, like an idiot in the old west movies. I missed him completely from five yards away! He jumped and ran a few yards, stops and stares at me again. This time I raise my scope and hit him the right way. He ran up the hill and fell down. I got really excited and tried to run after him. I fell into a mud hole with my junk because my pants were still around my ankles. I stood up, got the globs of dirt off my byrd, and pulled up my big boy pants. I ran up the hill, yelling and screaming at the top of my lungs, like I was charging Normandy Beach. When I reached the spike, I knelt down and tried to touch him. He raised his head up, scaring me so bad I acted in self defense. I threw a right hook into his jaw, and he died right there. I promise on a stack of Bibles that this story is TRUE!


Haha your "byrd"


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

My brother only gun hunts, i like hunting with him so i gun hunt with him. He likes getting to the woods only when you can see...forget about getting set up in the dark and being ready at first light. I'm normally cool with that so I played along for the first tens years. We have a killer spot for shot gun season...and i mean killer. Probably the best pinch, funnel I have ever seen. 

Anyway, we were at the bar the night before the second morning of the first gun season. After about 10 beers, i start in on the ribbing that only brothers can do. I told him then that I'm going to my tree before first light, going to tag out and be back to the house before he even leaves. I even thought that I was a little crazy the next morning when I was getting my gear on with my head still pounding from the night before. I'm never gonna hear the end of this one...

Well, got to my tree, climbed up in the dark, strapped in and snoozed for about 20 minutes. The first gun shot woke me up...they shoot a bit early sometimes in that neck of the woods. I still couldn't see in the woods real well. I'm up now, lets rock. A few more guns shots and its now legal shooting time. I stand up, face the tree and see a doe coming down the shoot right at me. Boooom. Dead doe. Eh, that's pretty cool but somewhat expected in this spot. It's that killer. Well, I thought she was being pushed by the idiots getting to the stands on the next property...wrong. He come a 155 8pt right on her tail. He gets up to the doe and tries to mount her...she is laying there dead. Boooom. Dead buck. It's then I realize what just happened. I called it and did it. I laughed to hard I almost fell out of the tree. I climbed down, tagged both and hoofed it back to the farm house....where my brother stands at the truck, getting ready. I hand him my gun, tell him to clean it and to gut my deer that are dead under my stand. I go in the house.

30 minutes later he calls me on his cell...I had no idea what he said other than things I'm not supposed to say on AT. It gets better. Get this, since the doe was obviously hot, I told him to hunt the same stand. There are 2 dead deer laying 30 yards from it. An hour later, I'm sitting on the ridge behind the farm house with my binos looking at deer going into a bedding area and I hear boooom. My cell rings...it's my brother. Now there are 3 deer dead within 30 yards of the stand. My 2 and his 140 buck. Very cool day. We laugh about that one a lot.


----------



## trs (Sep 24, 2010)

One year one of the hunters in our camp goes to his regular spot on public land only to find a stand already set up in it. He's bummed but it's public land and chooses another spot in the area. Fast forward a couple of days and the DNR is in the area checking camping permits and treestands to make sure everything is legal and the other hunter get's a ticket for an infraction. Soon after the CO leaves this guy goes ballistic screaming and shooting his gun off so our buddy gets out of his stand to take cover and as he hits the ground a shooter buck runs in comes to a dead stop 10 yds from him. He grabs his gun and hip shoots the deer and scores his best buck in years.


----------



## Onytay (Aug 1, 2012)

sturg said:


> The first time my dad had let me go rifle hunting by myself I was 14. It was snowing and freezing cold. The night before I had pizza with ranch dressing and texas pete. I was wearing full coveralls and two layers of clothes underneath. On my way to a stand, my stomach started making the worst sounds imaginable. I started ripping clothes off as fast as I could. I barely got my butt over a log before I let go. All I could think about was how my hunt was ruined and I would never kill a deer. My great idea was to pour doe urine on my poo while doing the deed to cover the scent. It must've worked because before I was finished relieving myself, a spike ran five yards away from me and just stared. Needless to say whatever I had left inside of me was now out on the ground. So there I was, pants around my ankles, with a deer looking at me at my most vulnerable. I hoped he was spelling more poo than the scent that brought him running. Thinking it was a lost cause to try and grab my gun five yards away, I finished wiping. He was still standing there looking at me like I was stupid. So I stood up, pants still to my ankles and byrd hanging in the wind, and began to creep over to my gun, inch by inch. To my surprise, he never moved. I reach my rifle and shot from the hip, like an idiot in the old west movies. I missed him completely from five yards away! He jumped and ran a few yards, stops and stares at me again. This time I raise my scope and hit him the right way. He ran up the hill and fell down. I got really excited and tried to run after him. I fell into a mud hole with my junk because my pants were still around my ankles. I stood up, got the globs of dirt off my byrd, and pulled up my big boy pants. I ran up the hill, yelling and screaming at the top of my lungs, like I was charging Normandy Beach. When I reached the spike, I knelt down and tried to touch him. He raised his head up, scaring me so bad I acted in self defense. I threw a right hook into his jaw, and he died right there. I promise on a stack of Bibles that this story is TRUE!


 Too Funny! Almost crapped myself laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## sturg (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

I was hunting Eglin AFB last season and tried a long shot on a doe that jumped my string very bad. When my arrow got there all i got was tail. Had to take a picture of it so my buddies would believe me.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

A few years ago I was headed to a small patch of woods to try to push it to a couple of other guys. I had to relieve myself so I tuck my gun under my arm and unzip. As I'm standing there I hear loud whistles behind me- the other 2 guys had jumped a doe out the field and she was running right at me. I had no time to finish- just traded one for the other and dropped her at 20 yards. We called that one the "you're a peein' doe".


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump for a new season!


----------



## blackradio (Jul 18, 2012)

2 years ago, I was working at a summer camp as a carpenter. Most of the guys on the crew hunted also, including my boss. My boss was late to work on a morning hunt on the camp's property. I had just gotten to work with my partner and we made a lap around to see if any deer were in the field. I see my boss walking back to his truck, in camo holding his muzzleloader so we drove down to see how his hunt went. He told us he hadn't seen anything and as soon as he says that, he looks past us and says "shhhhhh there's a buck!" 

He creeps along the field edge, looking into the thick woods and shoulders his gun, and fires. He looks back and said "YESSSSS TAGGED OUT!" with a fury of fist pumps. Well, we get out and walk up to it and it's a small 5 pointer. It was on the ground with one antler stuck in the mud and it was trying to free its head. My boss had shot it in the neck because that's the only shot he had. We talked for 5 minutes as the deer was taking his last few breaths...or so we thought.

Another worker, old school ******* hunter, joined us while this was happening and saw the shot and he came over and says "what the hell are you all doing standing around with your thumbs up your asses, grab a knife and kill that bleeping thing!" My boss assures him that it's down for the count and sure as hell, the buck starts thrashing side to side, and after 5 seconds he pulls his head out of the mud, gets his footing, albeit wobbly, takes a few steps and jumps in to a 2' wide stream and disappears for a few seconds. My boss starts cursing and runs for his ammo pack in his truck 50 yards away as our ******* friend is yelling "jump on it! jump on him!" 

The buck resurfaces a second or two later and claws his way up the rock bank and runs 50 yards deeper into the woods and drops like a sack of bricks. We were all relieved until 30 seconds later (as my boss is reloading), it springs to life again and runs like nothing ever happened. It ran and ran and disappeared across the road into the neighbors property. My partner and I literally did not move and just had our mouths open in astonishment. My boss and his brother tracked it for 100's of yards but there really wasn't a lot of blood. They never found it after looking for a few days.

We heard about that for a long time from our ******* coworker. "You sissies wouldn't even jump on a half dead deer and slit its throat"


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw a squirrel try to clear about a 30 ft gap between two trees about 50 feet up a pine tree. He didnt even come close to landing on the other limb. He fell into a briar thicket and i never seen or heard him again. Im assuming that hurt a bit.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Years ago I was hunting on our family farm in Clear Spring MD with my brother during muzzleloader season. I was walking up the mtn. to my brothers stand when I jumped some deer that ran over to him. He shoots a doe that then runs down and crashes in a small thicket right in front of me, so I just walked over to it and tried to grab her and pull her from the thicket. Just as a put my leg over her to push some brush out of the way she jumps up right between my legs and halls but down the hill. We had to shoot her two more times. The thing was she looked to be completely dead when I first walked up to her.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

I was hunting with my brother same farm as above. when I walked up on him one morning while bow hunting he said he had shot at a doe but was not sure he hit it and wanted me to walk over and look for blood. Well when I walked over to see their was blood everywhere. We track this deer for about 80 yards and come up on this buck that had both antlers broke off. The thing was we started looking for where he had hit him and could not find a hole. We lift his back leg to find he had hit him right dead center in his nut sack and split them in two. He bleed out so fast it was truly crazy. But the arrow hit nothing else not sure how he never hit his legs or anything else. If it was a doe she would of never been hit at all.


----------



## RobbyE (Sep 5, 2012)

When I was a teenager over 30 years ago, we kicked up a huge buck on a deer drive. Several shots were fired and the buck dropped like a stone in front of my Great uncle Alphonse. I remember it like yesterday him giggling like a school girl. It was by far the biggest buck he had ever shot. He quickly got to the buck and tagged him. He didn't want to give any of the rest of us a chance to claim it was our shot that did it. He raised his head and counted the points (10 of them) then started to recount the shot to all of us. About then, the deer jumped up and ran. The have dozen hunters standing there emptied their guns hopelessly as the buck bounded away never to be seen again. He had been hit in the jaw and I believe was knocked unconscious. 

Over the years the legendary buck has gotten bigger and bigger each year in family lore. Had he not lost it, I would have probably forgot about it by now.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Always verify. Haha


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Absolute Archer said:


> I was hunting with my brother same farm as above. when I walked up on him one morning while bow hunting he said he had shot at a doe but was not sure he hit it and wanted me to walk over and look for blood. Well when I walked over to see their was blood everywhere. We track this deer for about 80 yards and come up on this buck that had both antlers broke off. The thing was we started looking for where he had hit him and could not find a hole. We lift his back leg to find he had hit him right dead center in his nut sack and split them in two. He bleed out so fast it was truly crazy. But the arrow hit nothing else not sure how he never hit his legs or anything else. If it was a doe she would of never been hit at all.



Lets not tell people this, some people will aim for it ha


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I once about 30 years ago was climbing screw I tree steps that folded up .The tree was on a fence row and was quite large around .Anyways I was about 20-22 ft up about to step up to the last couple of steps and when I lifted up my foot to the next step the one I was standing on broke off.I slide/fell strait down the tree I lost my grip with the one hand I had on a step .

There was a 4x4 fence post right below my stand .It happened so fast I am not sure how I clawed at the tree as I hurled to the ground and right leg were strait down and knees locked for the impact . My right foot landed squarely on the post on the ball of my foot . I just suddenly was dead stopped about 4ft off the ground .I feel about 16/ 18 ft strait down never loosing contact with the tree 

When I looked down I had landed on the post and it saved my legs or maybe my life that day .I no longer use crew in steps and I am very selective about the trees I use nothing too big or small .


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

The rut was on and I was in the timber sitting on a log chewing tobacco waiting for a deer to come along. Back then, I squirted deer lure straight into the lapel of the jacket I wore the entire season long. Never thought about the accumulated sweat, gasoline and hunters breakfast odors it might have taken on. Didn't cross my mind. I had also squirted some of the lure around the area I was sitting. 

It was getting late in the day and I decided it was time to make my way back to the car. I hadn't gone very far when something behind me caught my attention. It was a rack buck (not saying it was a Booner but it was a nice deer) coming straight for the log I had just vacated. He got to the log, caught a whiff and backpeddled a few feet. Then he stretched out his neck and came in for another sniff. 

I raised my gun and fired. Missed. He ran off to the left and stopped so I jacked another shell into the gun and fired again. Missed. He ran a short distance and stopped. I fired again. Missed.

This guy would zig and stop and zag and stop...so were up to the fourth round and he has put enough distance between us that I'm running toward him, trip and fall, jam the gun, furiously clear the jam and fire again. Missed. He stood there patiently while I fired my fifth and final round at him. Missed.

Moral or the story...guns have sights and deer lure works!


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Two of us were 12, one was 14 and the other 15 and we went duck hunting in a swamp a few miles behind my house. It was early teal season and there were so many teal flying around the swamp you could literally shoot into a flock and knock down multiple birds. Here where the bs (gospel truth in this case) comes in. Everyone got mulitple one shot kills that day and my 12 year old buddy had two where he killed 4 birds with one shot. There was so many teal flying around my buddy got his hat knocked off by one of a trio that buzzed the cypress trees we were standing under for cover. (Bs number 2, saw it with my own two eyes)

Now for more bs....but it unfortunately happened. When we returned to the truck to our surprise a couple of LWDWF officers were waiting for us. Not good.....we were supposed to have 16 teal at 4 a piece.....we had 91....yes 91....it was a rude awakening of poaching and how it could affect the future. Needless to say we were all grounded through the first weekend of duck season (pArents knew better than to take hunting away because it kept us out of trouble)

Anyway I learned a good lesson and never poached anything after that.....except for an occasional alligator! Yes it all happened!! No BS!!!!!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Last year A friend I know well is muzzleloading here in the woods. He is going a long and sees a young buck. He keeps moving to get a clear shot. Comes around a few trees and see's a camper off to the side maybe 30 yards. the buck is standing there at 80 yards. The camper is to the side so figures its safe. BOOM!! Buck goes down. He looks over at the camper and notices it moves a little now and someone grabbing the curtains trying to look out. He decides he should go talk to them. 

When he gets to the camper a guy comes out in his PJ's and says "Did you shoot at a deer or an elk?" 
My friends replies "A deer. Sorry, I didn't mean to scare ya."
The guys says "I am just glad that was you shooting. We just bought this camper a month ago and hadn't used it yet. My wife looked over to me earlier and said 'Its cold and you should light the heater'. So I fumbled around, found a match and the second I struck that match your gun went BOOM!!!"


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Any new ones?


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

I was going fishing when I was 15 and didn't have my drivers license at the time so I would take my bicycle everywhere. Well this one particular spot was out in the middle of nowhere on some backroad a good 14 miles from my house at the time. So, I set out early before light to make sure I got there at the best time of the morning. I was on the last mile and had just come around the last corner and sure enough a couple does come busting out of the ditch. I was hauling ass just trying to get there so I didn't have enough time to stop. I hit the second one right in the middle of the body. I went flying over the handle bars and the deer hit the road and spun 180 degrees then got up and went back the way it came. I scraped my arms up pretty good, my tackle was all over the road, about 8 inches broke off of my favorite fishing pole and the forks and front rim on the bike were bent pretty good. That was a long walk home... So yes, I hit a deer on my bicycle lol


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, what an expensive bike ride!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Jennifer Aniston. Yep, true story.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I will post the you tube link for all the doubting Thomas folks on AT.

http://youtu.be/f3_MAONTHsU


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

You've all hear it before - but if that buck would have gone 5 more yards - then his doe moves and he turns to follow - goes behind enough brush to make it a no shot encounter. The picture was painted beautifully then it went to crap.
Going up to that spot next year before season with a chainsaw - that **** isn't going to happen there again.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

algdog said:


> I completely blew a shot at a six pointer with my longbow, the shot left the bow at least 4 ft high and 6 ft to the right, at the shot the deer jumped the string, took two big bounds and half way thru it's second bound the arrow hit the buck right where the spine meets the skull.
> the arrow penetrated all but 1/2" and the deer fell stone dead with at completely severed spine


Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good. I'd say this definitely is the case here.


----------



## LandonInTree (Aug 19, 2013)

this is the best


Dsmall said:


> I hit a deer with my truck, upon impact it went straight up in the air and landed in the bed of my truck stone dead!!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

When I was about 14 years old, an area we hunted allowed an extra doe tag, and after we filled our either sex tags, me and my dad went looking for does. I was sitting on a ridge, looking out across a canyon when I heard a rustle to my right. I looked over and there was a little doe about 15-20 yards looking right at me. I swung my rifle around an put the crosshairs right between her shoulders and squeezed. She bailed down the ridge through the trees. I knew without a doubt I got her so I waited about 20 minutes and started after her. The blood trail was easy to find and I followed it about 50 yards down the hill until it just stopped. No deer anywhere. My dad got there to help me look so I back tracked about halfway back up the hill untill I heard him bust out laughing. I went back down and he was just standing by where the blood trail stopped. When I got down there, he told me to look up. Sure enough, the little doe was about 15 ft up wedged in between two tree branches. I had probably circled around that spot for an hour before my dad got there, looking for the blood trail to continue.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

grfox said:


> Ok here we go...My first Deer.
> 
> I was 12 years old. I was hunting with my uncle, and we had 3 of my cousins, 2 other uncles and 2 family friends in the same woods, but all spread apart obviously.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, I just spit a good swig if Jameson all over the dining room table...and thw wife ain't happy with us. Yes, I said us because I had to rat you out, no need in going down by myself on this one!!!!!


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

My grandpa allowed a farmer to run some cattle on his property. He used to blunt the animals with his old Fred Bear recurve. The day after deer season started he mistakenly "blunted " a cow with a 2 blade Zwicky broadhead. I had never seen a more bewildered look in my entire life. Sad thing was he made apoor shot and had to shoot it again. We did eat good that year for Thanksgiving.


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

ofashea said:


> I will post the you tube link for all the doubting Thomas folks on AT.
> 
> http://youtu.be/f3_MAONTHsU


I call BS on that one. lol


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag


----------



## vbnetprog (Sep 25, 2013)

My grandfathers carries a 44 mag super red hawk everywhere and had as long as I can remember one day my dad was talking about how he could out shoot him. So a crow was flying over pretty high my grandpa quick draws his 44 and drops the thing out of the sky with one shot. The proceeded to act like he knew it was gonna happen. He will tell you there's no way in hell he could do it again.


----------



## Fruecrue (Jul 13, 2013)

The girlfriend (wife now) and I decided to go for an afternoon picnic in allegany state park. Brought her year old precious baby black lab. After a barbeque and clean up, we sat watching the fire while a storm rolled in. A while after dark, I stood up to stretch my legs and saw a bear climb into the dumpster next to my truck. Put the dog on a leash and told her what I saw. She had the genius idea to set the truck alarm off to scare him away. Hit the button, lights and buzzers, we seen him jump out, then Could see his silhouette coming straight at us. I take the dog around the shelter, wifey follows after freezing for a moment, the second time I told her to go.
We get around back in the pouring rain, lightning flashes, I'm face to face with a large, scared, black bear. I step back and yell to go the other way, step on the dog and she starts yelping. Now she's tangled in my feet, wife never saw the bear. She's screaming at me for hurting her dog, trying to untangle the leash, lightning flashes, she sees the bear (still only a few feet away) and yells " give it the dog!". Bear ran off, I put the dog on my shoulder, grabbed her hand and headed for the truck. We still laugh about her trying to feed her precious pooch to a bear. Still have the dog too, 12 years old.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Skimming stones on a Local river...Lots of Children on a School days out watching us getting real good skimmers from one side of the river to the other...
My mate skimmed his stone and took a Ducks head clean off....Children screamed, we ran away. :lol:


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got a few, mostly rabbit hunting. I've been rabbit hunting for the past six years since I was 13 and I have had some pretty wild experiences. 

Not me but my cousin and great uncle. They were hunting some private ground several years back. After a pretty successful morning covering nearly the entire property they decided to head back to the truck. My cousin shot a rabbit along the last fence line and made a good shot. He picked it up and noted the many holes in the ears from the #6 shot, what we refer to as "giving em earrings." We normally field dress out rabbits on the spot, but being so close to the truck with more fence line to cover, my cousin tossed it in his best to dress when they were finished. Long story slightly shorter, my uncle and cousin get back to the truck and start unloading their vests. Just as my cousin reaches for the previously mentioned rabbit to dress it, the bunny gets up, leaps off the tailgate and tears off into the woods. They went back an hunted that spot a few months later and the same scenario. They hunted that last fence line, and my cousin shoots a rabbit. He picks it up and notices its many "earrings" that have been scabbed over. Needless to say, he gave it a good karate chop on the neck for assurance.lol

My uncles on the other side of the family were out rabbit hunting on thanksgiving morning many years back. A rabbit jumps up and my uncle empties his shotgun at it (5 shots) kicking up dirt in front of and behind it. On the last shot the rabbit falls over motionless. My uncle picks it up, and upon inspection finds no holes in it anywhere. Even after they skinned it, nothing. We guess that he scared it so bad shooting at it so many times that its heart gave out.lol


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Like I said, I have a few rabbit hunting stories but this one I was actually a witness too. 

I was hunting with my dad and cousin on some private property consisting mostly of hardwoods with some fence lines and brush piles. Well we jump up a rabbit and we miss it several times at close range. For whatever reason my dad takes a Hail Mary shot with his 12 gauge at what we later stepped off to be about 65 yards. He assumes he missed and turns to walk away. I glance over at where he shot and right as I'm about to walk away I see this rabbit jumping about five feet straight up I the air. I kid you not this thing was popping around like popcorn. I holler at dad and we walk over the where I'd seen it. By this point the rabbit was motionless dead under a log. I pick it up and at first glance don't see how it could've been dead. Then I see a tiny bit of red under the ear behind the eye. I sh*t you not my dad hit this rabbit IN THE BRAIN with one pellet at 65 yards. That's why I was bouncing around like that.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

First deer i shot with a gun. She was laying down in a corn field about 60 yards down a row. I was shaking so bad when I shot I wasnt sure if I hit her. We get down there and find a ton of blood. Tracked her down and when we got there we found one hole on the opposite side of her than where I shot. After some head scratching we flipped her over to gut her and there was a hole right smack dab in the bottom of her chest. Went back and looked at where i shot her and the slug hit the ground about a foot in front of her, hit a rock under the dirt and ricocheted up into her. It was wild. Rather be lucky than good.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

One more. Last bow season I wanted to hang a stand. So I brought my best friend to help me hang it (for safety). Keep in mind this kid is the epitome of city boy. We were trimming some shooting lanes and he picks up my axe and pantomimes throwing it over his head at a tree. I laugh and he says "Would you be mad if I did?" I told him no and that it wouldn't work but if he really wanted to try, to do it in a safe direction away from the both of us. 

He picks a tree, walks back thirty yards and HURLS this axe as hard as he could. I wasn't paying any mind to him, and turned away after he threw it, axe flipping end over end towards the tree. I hear a thunk and I turn around to see him losing his sh*t celebrating. I look over and this axe is BURIED about four inches deep in the trunk of the tree. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

My neighbor received a new remington 22-250 for Christmas one year. After all the morning hoopla was finished, he went outside (gun had iron sights) with his boys and decided to try it out. He fired a few rounds out into the field adjacent to his house. About that time, a flock of geese were flying over the farm about 100yds away and the guy raises his rifle and fires at the flock (so he isn't that bright I'll admit). He dropped on of the geese in the flock, taking its head clean off. His boys still recount the "miracle shot" their dad made that day.


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

This isnt just too crazy, but my brother took his son youth hunting. He had been shooting just fine, but I guess the excitement of a real deer was too much for him. They had a doe coming and it stopped less than twenty five yards from their stand. My brother has one of those .30 carbines that hold, I think fourteen or sixteen shells in the mag. That doe stood there at about twenty five yards while my nephew emptied the entire mag. My brother had some extra shells in his pocket and took the mag out, put some shells in (not a full mag) and watched the son shoot every one of those as well. The doe never moved, I guess trying to figure out what the hell was going on. After he was completely out of ammo, the doe finally simply turned and walked along her merry way.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Tag for later


----------



## tyler.frost92 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Neveragainwagun (Dec 21, 2012)

2007 sheep hunt alberta canada. Its minus 15celcius so warm for mountains in late nov. i head up a drainage with everything for 7 days of hunting. about two miles in theres a big pine knocked down on the horse trail, so im walking around the tree & I can hear something running just as i hit the frozen creek at the trees tip. Im looking for the mule deer im presuming i spooked when it comes into focus the source of noise. coming down the bank straight toward me was an easy 90 lb grey timber wolf. I honest to god think my heart skipped, i poured sweat instantly. at twenty yards the wolf locked eyes with mine and stopped, wheeling into the adjacent timber. i ripped my pack off unclipped my bow and got set. useing a carltons mule doe call i made deer distress sounds to possibly lure the wolf back. upon calling 7 wolves showed up all from behind me. i shot three arrows one at a big white as it stood in the creek bed and two at other greys. no i didnt kill or draw blood on any of them. its the first & last time i drew my bow on an animal and the arrow shook back and forth on the rest(qad drop away) after i anchored.


----------



## Neveragainwagun (Dec 21, 2012)

2011 northern bc. between hunts i was guiding the outfitter wanted an old trail re connected. the origional trail crossed a drainage but beavers had blocked the creek years ago washing out the trail. due to the geography a new trail was to be forged to re join the other section. i headed down to the section to be re cut leaving my rifle on the quad i took my day pack, chainsaw, fuel & oil with me. after i had cleared 200 or so yards of heavy willows i decided to flag the trail from my current location over to the existing trail to know what im up against. upon reaching the old trail with no chainsaw or rifle i had the brilliant idea of walking down the old section , throwing old falls off trail & seeing if the trip back with chainsaw was warranted. so the trail starts dropping elevation and the willows are really thick. i look over and theres a young grizzly 40 yards away. i though it was a young boar. so i rip through my pack & pull out my signal flare pistol. I load that sucker up & then way to loud and excited i stand up waving my arms 'Hey buddy im right over here, everythings cool..' never even got finished and a massive sow stands up outta the creek,water pouring off her. She charges instantly upon seeing me. i fired the first flare as she hit her front feet & it went right between her ears. She never skipped a beat. Now both bears are coming right at me as i reload my final shot, both bears now out of sight in the willows the sow comes screamingup the bank beside me point blank & i pound her in the chest with the flare. It sticks and she tears off the cub right on her heals. i could smell the burnt hair. that pistol is hanging in my hobby room with the empty flare case that im sure saved my life inside. no BS


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Neveragainwagun said:


> 2011 northern bc. between hunts i was guiding the outfitter wanted an old trail re connected. the origional trail crossed a drainage but beavers had blocked the creek years ago washing out the trail. due to the geography a new trail was to be forged to re join the other section. i headed down to the section to be re cut leaving my rifle on the quad i took my day pack, chainsaw, fuel & oil with me. after i had cleared 200 or so yards of heavy willows i decided to flag the trail from my current location over to the existing trail to know what im up against. upon reaching the old trail with no chainsaw or rifle i had the brilliant idea of walking down the old section , throwing old falls off trail & seeing if the trip back with chainsaw was warranted. so the trail starts dropping elevation and the willows are really thick. i look over and theres a young grizzly 40 yards away. i though it was a young boar. so i rip through my pack & pull out my signal flare pistol. I load that sucker up & then way to loud and excited i stand up waving my arms 'Hey buddy im right over here, everythings cool..' never even got finished and a massive sow stands up outta the creek,water pouring off her. She charges instantly upon seeing me. i fired the first flare as she hit her front feet & it went right between her ears. She never skipped a beat. Now both bears are coming right at me as i reload my final shot, both bears now out of sight in the willows the sow comes screamingup the bank beside me point blank & i pound her in the chest with the flare. It sticks and she tears off the cub right on her heals. i could smell the burnt hair. that pistol is hanging in my hobby room with the empty flare case that im sure saved my life inside. no BS






THAT is epic.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Happened yesterday.

My son is home from college for his 20th birthday. I told him I was going to take Friday off and we would hunt all day. Last weekend I went in Saturday and moved some stands and had 3 stands in new places and stayed out until this weekend. Got up and told him where the two other stands were hung, I thought they were the better of the stands, Nice still morning I have 2 does come in and at 7:02 I shoot one at 17yds. My son starts texting because he heard the arrow hit the deer. I watch both take off they way they came in then loose sight of one and see the tail of the other as it heads away. Waiting for 40 minutes to get down and I see the other doe coming back on a different trail, she goes out into a hay field then works back into the trees. I shoot her at the exact same spot as doe #1, They ended up 30yds from each other. My son didn't see a deer!


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

clintonduffy3 said:


> ding dong ditchin and rangers whackin it in the woods.. lmfao :happy1:


He was swhacking it.. Lol


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

I will add one more. Some friends of mine were at a very remote property we used to own. We were shooting claybirds and my friend launched a bird. My other friend took his semi-auto .22 handgun and starts slinging lead. He broke the bird.


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

robampton said:


> I will add one more. Some friends of mine were at a very remote property we used to own. We were shooting claybirds and my friend launched a bird. My other friend took his semi-auto .22 handgun and starts slinging lead. He broke the bird.


.22 plinks tee did that on YouTube several times


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

When I was in highschool a buddy of mine brought his 12 year old brother over to my house to go squirrel hunting. He'd never shot a gun b4 so I got my 22 out and set up some cans for him to shoot at in the back yard. Well while he was practicing me and his older brother where just sitting around playing with a electronic crow call when 3 crows started calling back. The kid asked if he could try to shoot them and I told him to go for it. Well about 30 seconds later the crows started to fly in and that kid knocked 2 down with his first two shots and got the 3Rd as it was flying away with about 4 shots at it. It was the damndest shooting with a 22 I'd ever seen and from a kid that had until that day never even held a gun


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Another time when I was in high school 3 of my buddies and myself where out riding ATVs down the natural gas line that was behind my house when we came to a giant mud hole that we'd always try to cross but never could without gettin stuck and right in the middle was a small 6 point buck and a doe sunk up to their bellies in the mud.

We stopped and got off our four Wheelers to get a closer look when it became apparent that they where stuck and not able to get out so after contemplating what to do (we considered killing them but decided against it) we decided to get them out and give them a chance to live.

We had tow straps and folding army shovels and a machete we built a bridge out of saplings out to where the deer where. The whole time we did this the deer stayed calm they watched our every move but didn't struggle or even move other than to turn their heads following what we were doing. after about 2 hours we had a bridge going all the way to them and started working at digging the doe out it took about an hour to get enough of the mud from around her to get a strap under her belly. We then did the same with the buck. The deer still remained calm throughout all this we even would pat them on their shoulders and back and they seemed to even like it.

After getting the straps under them we decided it would be best to use my ATV to pull them out rather than trying to do it by hand. so as gently as I could I proceeded with pulling the buck out first he came out with a sucking sound as he left the mud. Once he was on solid ground I stopped and unhooked the strap from my end so it would fall off the buck and he could run off without takeing it with him. Except he didn't go anywhere he bedded down right there I was afraid the stress was killing him but there was nothing I could do about that.

We proceeded to do the same with the doe. By this time its getting dark we where all soaked and it was January so one of the guys got a fire going while we pulled that doe out. And still the buck just sat and watched us. Well the doe came out pretty much the same as the buck. As she came out of the mud the buck got up and went to her and they walked off to about 20 yards away and bedded back down. They stayed there for about a hour as we tried to dry our clothes by the fire and get warmed up before our 3 mile trip home.

After we put the fire out and got prepared for a very cold ride to my house. The deer got up and walked off. That might we told my parents about it and my Dad who I expected to call us liars and laugh at us looks at me and says "ill bet them deer come here in the next few days" I didn't ask what he meant or how he knew till 3 days later the same buck and doe came right in our yard I sat there and watched them with my Dad for about 15 min and they walked off. When I asked how he knew he just told me they owe me their lives and animals remember a dept. I started to put out corn for them and they came in the yard every day for about 6 months then they just disappeared I never saw em again but the buck shed his antlers in my yard I still have them at my parents house


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Cool Story.... Thanks for sharing..


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

chrisj0616 said:


> Another time when I was in high school 3 of my buddies and myself where out riding ATVs down the natural gas line that was behind my house when we came to a giant mud hole that we'd always try to cross but never could without gettin stuck and right in the middle was a small 6 point buck and a doe sunk up to their bellies in the mud.
> 
> We stopped and got off our four Wheelers to get a closer look when it became apparent that they where stuck and not able to get out so after contemplating what to do (we considered killing them but decided against it) we decided to get them out and give them a chance to live.
> 
> ...


That might be the coolest story I've ever heard.


----------



## WV Ridge Reaper (Oct 16, 2013)

Me and my long time hunting buddy was out at his place hunting in Morgantown.It was a ruff morning so we just decided to ride down to the cheat river since I had never been there.

On the way down in his VW I was calling on my glass call,pretty much just goofin off.He said dude I would crap my self if a gobbler just like blew up right in the window,and we just laughter it off like yeah right.

So we go down and on the way back up I had the call out the window calling once again goofing around and a gobbler rattled the windows on the car.He stop and looked at me,I said don't stop pull off the road,I don't know where that turkey ever got to but we never did have him gobble again.

Something I will never ever forget


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I was sitting in my climber and half asleep when a turkey landed in the tree 2 feet from me, I almost fell out of my stand but I jumped up and got my bow and drew. I stuck my broad head on the turkey and let go as the turkey looked at me, he flew over to the tree 10 yds away and sit on the branch and blead for 5 minutes with my arrow sticking out on each side. I then decided to try and shoot him again and missed 4 times and now I have no arrows and then he just flew away and I watched him leave and never found it.


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

The first time my dad took me out of school to hunt WV rifle opener about 15 years ago when I was 13, we had the unfortunate excuse of attending my great -grandmother’s funeral. We were going to be hunting the farm of a family friend who was the caretaker of my late great-grandmothers property. This farm was a few miles from Jacksonburg, WV in Wetzel county. The farm sat in a valley with pasture reaching about half way up the mountain on each side with hardwoods and some thickets above that. In order to get up to the hunting area we had to 4 wheel up a muddy trail with the truck, through the upper pasture gate and head to the top of the mountain. We visited the farm the on Sunday to scout a few areas, and came back before first light on Monday for the opener. When visiting with the farmer that first day he mentioned that he had a problem bear in the area as he was losing calves, lambs, and even a few adult sheep as he kept finding slaughtered carcasses in his fields. He said if we saw a large bear on his land to shoot it because he wanted it dead in the worst kind of way. We hunted 4.5 days only taking a small spike between my dad, uncle, and myself with no other buck sightings, or any bear sightings. On our last day we only hunted the morning and headed down to pack our stuff for the trip home. As we reached the upper pasture gate my uncle got out and opened it a my dad drove through. As my uncle is closing the gate I spotted it! I yelled that the bear was in the pasture on the far hill headed down towards the cattle. Now this valley from hill to hill is about 300-400 yards across but what I saw was large and black. My uncle wheels around to grab his .300wby from the case in the back of the truck and is scrambling to jam shells in it when he says “I’ve never seen a bear with a 6’ tail, that’s a god d*#m black panther!” Just a few seconds have elapsed but before he can get his gun loaded the cat had spun around and made 2 quick leaps into large briar thicket at the upper end of the pasture around the base of a large dead tree, and we didn’t see him again. This thicket was maybe 20 yards around, and was situated maybe 40-50 yards from the edge of the main woods. We ended up heading down to the farm and told the farmer what we saw, but in hindsight my uncle says we should have had two of use unload our rifles into that thicket and the third waiting to make a shot on it as he came out. We stopped in at the checking station and spoke with a NRP officer who said they had been receiving reports from locals of dead livestock and “black panther” sightings in the area but was sure it was either booze talking or mistaken identity. 

I’ve told this story and few times and always get the BS flag thrown up, but we know what we saw that day. I also am convinced that what we saw was not wild melanistic mountain lion as the mountain lions in general are extremely rare in the Appalachians these days, and to see an even more rare black lion is next to impossible. My guess is it was an escaped or released exotic pet that had eventually taken up residence in those hills and had found a buffet of livestock to feed on. Last I heard nobody near that farm had ever killed it but the livestock killings eventually stopped.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

Marked!! so I can read all these as I get time.


----------



## WV Ridge Reaper (Oct 16, 2013)

maddawg0517 said:


> The first time my dad took me out of school to hunt WV rifle opener about 15 years ago when I was 13, we had the unfortunate excuse of attending my great -grandmother’s funeral. We were going to be hunting the farm of a family friend who was the caretaker of my late great-grandmothers property. This farm was a few miles from Jacksonburg, WV in Wetzel county. The farm sat in a valley with pasture reaching about half way up the mountain on each side with hardwoods and some thickets above that. In order to get up to the hunting area we had to 4 wheel up a muddy trail with the truck, through the upper pasture gate and head to the top of the mountain. We visited the farm the on Sunday to scout a few areas, and came back before first light on Monday for the opener. When visiting with the farmer that first day he mentioned that he had a problem bear in the area as he was losing calves, lambs, and even a few adult sheep as he kept finding slaughtered carcasses in his fields. He said if we saw a large bear on his land to shoot it because he wanted it dead in the worst kind of way. We hunted 4.5 days only taking a small spike between my dad, uncle, and myself with no other buck sightings, or any bear sightings. On our last day we only hunted the morning and headed down to pack our stuff for the trip home. As we reached the upper pasture gate my uncle got out and opened it a my dad drove through. As my uncle is closing the gate I spotted it! I yelled that the bear was in the pasture on the far hill headed down towards the cattle. Now this valley from hill to hill is about 300-400 yards across but what I saw was large and black. My uncle wheels around to grab his .300wby from the case in the back of the truck and is scrambling to jam shells in it when he says “I’ve never seen a bear with a 6’ tail, that’s a god d*#m black panther!” Just a few seconds have elapsed but before he can get his gun loaded the cat had spun around and made 2 quick leaps into large briar thicket at the upper end of the pasture around the base of a large dead tree, and we didn’t see him again. This thicket was maybe 20 yards around, and was situated maybe 40-50 yards from the edge of the main woods. We ended up heading down to the farm and told the farmer what we saw, but in hindsight my uncle says we should have had two of use unload our rifles into that thicket and the third waiting to make a shot on it as he came out. We stopped in at the checking station and spoke with a NRP officer who said they had been receiving reports from locals of dead livestock and “black panther” sightings in the area but was sure it was either booze talking or mistaken identity.
> 
> I’ve told this story and few times and always get the BS flag thrown up, but we know what we saw that day. I also am convinced that what we saw was not wild melanistic mountain lion as the mountain lions in general are extremely rare in the Appalachians these days, and to see an even more rare black lion is next to impossible. My guess is it was an escaped or released exotic pet that had eventually taken up residence in those hills and had found a buffet of livestock to feed on. Last I heard nobody near that farm had ever killed it but the livestock killings eventually stopped.


I believe ya buddy...They are here brown and black.Look up Monster Quest/ Jason Bowers..You tube,Google it.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

I shot a raven flying almost straight above us at least 300' up in the air. My cousin saw it and asked, whats that thing carrying. I threw up the rifle...8mm Mauser, and looked through the scope. It was an easy hold so I flipped off the safety and fired. There was a puff of feathers and down it came with about a 3' long dry dead stick. The stick landed about 10' in front of us and the bird 20'. My 2 cousins to witness said they'd never believe it unless they were there.

ps, I don't condone shooting in the air. This was 30+ years ago and I was 17 or 18.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Took my wife's best friend's younger brother hunting several years back. He was 15 and had never killed a deer. It was the last weekend of muzzleloader season and it rained a lot. Saturday evening he let a young deer sneak up on him without getting a shot. I had warned him about paying attention but he let it go in one ear and out the other.

Sunday morning, we wake up and it's coming a downpour, so we go back to sleep. It finally stops around 3:00 that afternoon and since it was his last shot at getting a deer, we venture out.

I take him to a spot on my family's land where I had a hang on up. My treelounge was set up 30 yards away, across a now raging creek. In order to cross the creek, I had to cross and old log. I've used the log for years and never had a problem, but this time, halfway across, the log snaps and I end up neck high in the creek. I wasn't able to save my muzzleloader either. 

So I climb out on the other side of the creek, soaking wet in my coveralls...and COLD. I look back at the kid and he asks me if we're going to go home now. I can tell he's upset and hoping that I let him stay, so I say "No, I can handle it".

I leave my gun on the ground and climb up the tree.

Thirty minutes before dark, I start hitting the can. I probably did three sessions of four or five calls when suddenly a squirrel in front of me spins out and takes off. At the same time, I hear something behind me, but by the time I look back, I don't see anything.

Suddenly, the kid shoots! A muzzleloader going off 30 yards away without you knowing beforehand, will just about scare the crap out of you! 

Anyway, I look over at the kid and he's so excited he's about to jump out of the hang on. I ask him what happened and he says he shot a buck. I replied, "Awesome bud! How big?" "Just a basket rack." he says. 

I ask him how far he ran and he said "He didn't. He's laying right there".

Well, I get down and "wade" back across the creek. When I walk out on the bank, I look over and see a rack standing almost 2 feet off the ground. The boy had just killed a 140 class buck and thanks to all the hunting shows he'd been watching, had thought the buck was "basket racked".

He told me that he watched the buck come in to the can, straight from behind me, but he couldn't get a shot. The squirrel caused the buck to try to sneak away and ended up giving him a 50 yard broadside shot.

To this day, it's the biggest buck taken off our land.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Crazy storiez


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

Was early muzzleloader season here in KY about 2 years ago. I went to a spot that I hadn't hunted a lot and found a nice spot up against a big oak tree and sat down, well after about an hour an a half I look over my shoulder and there is a spike about 30 yards away walking right to me. I keep watching him out of the corner of my eye and notice he keeps looking over his shoulder, there was a nice 8 point following right behind him. I was trying to be as still as I could and couldn't raise my gun in fear of them seeing me and my gun was laying across my legs. The 8 point is about 15 yards behind the spike walking on his same path, well the spike came from my right, circled and eventually walks directly in front of me 2 yards away and never sees me. I was shaking so bad and was thinking the spike would surely bust me, but he just walked right on by without paying any attention. The 8 point has his head down the whole time grazing following step for step on the spikes path and eventually comes directly in front of me 2 yards and comes to a dead stop. The buck throws his head up and starts sniffing the air and turns and takes a steps towards me and is just smelling me with his nose being 1-1 1/2 yards away. My gun is still laying across my lap and the buck turns and takes one giant leap and as he did I threw up and pulled the trigger and the buck dies in mid leap and hits the dirt 4 yards away from my feet. I stand up in amazement and having no idea where I had hit him at, I go over and look and I had hit him directly behind the ear and the bullet went into his brain and never exited. The taxidermist got the bullet out when he was mounting him and it is on the plaque along with the deer.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bump for a new scouting season!


----------



## wbweld0 (Sep 19, 2005)

A buddy of mine sees an 8 pt buck get hit on the highway and turns around to pick it up. He puts it in the back of his truck with a top over the bed and drives to town...on his way back he hears the most awful thumping and bumping coming from the bed and looks back there and the buck is standing up...Tommy Boy style. He thinks for a minute about what he can do and was only a couple of miles from their farm so he continues to drive there and jumps out of the truck, opens the topper and the buck jumps out of his truck and onto their land. So he successfully transported a buck to their land.


----------



## jcchsms (Sep 19, 2006)

This goes back to when you could get permission to hunt private land in Ohio by asking, there weren't that many deer, I wore blue jeans and flannel shirts and shot a short 35lb Ben Pearson recurve. Maybe 1976? BS today, I know. Oh yeah, there were grouse and quail to hunt back then also.

My great grandma's neighbor gave us permission to hunt his farm. This meant we started in the summer shooting groundhogs, worked our way to squirrels in September and then archery in October and finally shotgun in late November for deer. We were excited to see deer sign and catch a glimpse of a doe as she ran away from our primitive attempts to hunt. I had found a nice, huge, oak tree 30 yards off a field and was sitting there with a .22 rifle looking for squirrels. I had a nice buck, 8-10 points walk close enough to me that I could have stuck my rifle out and touched him. He did not see or smell me and took his good old time munching on the acorns. That was the closest I had ever been to a buck in my life and my buddies did not believe I even saw it. I was hooked from that moment on.

Fast forward two or three weeks and I am in the same spot with my bow. Pretty much the same clothes. I hear some noise but no deer. A grouse hunter and his big lab are working their way along the edge of the field. His dog comes up and sniffs me and I offer him my hand and then I pet him. That guy did not know I was there. I guess he was waiting on the explosion expected from a grouse. I was amazed he was so unaware of my presence. 

We then hunted the area with shotguns and my buddy shot a deer. He actually hit it in the lower jaw and we were tracking the deer down to the bottom of the holler by looking for teeth. When we get close to the bottom we hear another shot. We come upon a young guy that had just shot the deer. My buddies were not up on deer hunting etiquette and were quite excitable to say the least. The guy was scared, he was surrounded by four guys with guns that thought the deer was ours. He was not supposed to be hunting there. I told my buddies he killed it, it was his but he had to gut and drag it out. I also told him by the time we got back to the house we were going to call the game warden, we never did.

I eventually shot a buck that ran out into a field and I swore I was in the middle of a war. People were shooting at that deer from all directions. We never even knew they were there and they weren't on the property we had permission to hunt but they were sure going to shoot into that field. When the shooting stopped and I finally got to the deer there was one hit, mine straight into the chest.

That place was the last place in Ohio that I killed a deer, not that I haven't had a lot more opportunities since. I wonder who owns it and if that big oak is still there.


----------



## Arkansan07 (Aug 4, 2013)

ok not hunting related at all, but crazy. My dad is 6'3" and weighs about 330. He is built like a tank. Well when I was a kid we adopted this german shepherd from a woman and it seemed like a good dog. One day dad and this dog were out and dad was taping a calf (tape used to measure girth of a newborn calf and gives an estimated birthweight). Mama is already nervous but she allows it, well that dog comes up and nips the calf. Dad pushes the dog away and scolds him, dog does it again and so does dad. Third time something snapped in this dog and he latched onto my dads arm. I swear on my life my dad punches this dog and kills it. I mean litteraly crushes its skull . We didnt take any pictures but the dogs eye on the opposite side was bulged out and brain matter oozing out the backside.









picture of my dad for reference lol


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

I was bowhunting a small piece of public land not far from campus while still in college. I had just returned from a hunting trip with a buddy hunting an urban area of New Jersey and tagged two does. My 2nd hunt of the year and I hear footsteps approaching from behind me. It's still dark but I can see the deer moving in the brush not 10 yards from me. The deer lingers until it gets light and walks into an opening, I try to draw and she busts me and takes off. I'm still at full draw when I notice the 2nd deer below me. It walks directly away from me in the direction that the other deer ran for about 20 yards and turns. I settle my pin and shoot, hitting a branch that I didn't see. The deer takes off and T-Bones a tree 15 feet away lays there gurgling until it dies. Come to find out my arrow deflected off the branch and cut the windpipe under the does chin. That is by far my luckiest shot.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

how about the guy last year that left a snickers or some kind of candy bar on a deer another bowhunter had killed and happen to run right by him and drop dead in front of him....................................that story was awesome.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

nick060200 said:


> how about the guy last year that left a snickers or some kind of candy bar on a deer another bowhunter had killed and happen to run right by him and drop dead in front of him....................................that story was awesome.


Was a granola bar lol. Awesome story!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL,
yeah i thought that was awesome and classy


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

My pops and I were hunting together back in 94. That would make me 13 at the time. Opening day of rifle season, both of us in a big homemade box blind. It was one of those great mornings where deer were moving early and often. This was my 3rd year hunting with my .243 and I had never seen dad shoot a deer. He always let me have them. 

All of a sudden a doe pops out of the thicket into the cotton field and you knew a buck was behind her. Out from the thicket came the widest rack I had ever seen! Dad whispered "john, I'm gonna shoot this deer"

The doe was leading the big boy away from us as he had his rifle ready for a 200 yard shot. I was coming to pieces, buck fever in all it's glory just watching. 

Just the the doe turns and heads straight towards us. And the buck followed. So I grabbed my rifle too. When they got 30 yards in front of us dad whistled to stop the buck. Now, I figured he would let me shoot since it was so close. So... Bang went the .243. The big buck ran for a quick few last steps and fell over in sight. 

We were elated, with me hollering "I got him" and dad saying the same. Then he looks at me "you didn't shoot him I did". So I ejected an empty shell from my chamber and showed him I shot the deer. 

Well it's no wonder the buck dropped quickly with a .270 hole and a .243 hole about 2" apart in his lungs. It was at the time the biggest buck either of us had killed. And on the little plaque under the shoulder mount says "killed by john and tony cooper nov. 19th 1994"


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

#1
It was the mid 90's so it was before cell phones when we used 2 way radios to communicate with one another in the woods. My brother and I are bow hunting in mid October and I have a nice little doe about 20 yards from my stand. I come to full draw and release the arrow, at the exact same time she takes a step backwards and puts her head down to feed. My arrow penetrates her scull right behind her eyes. I am immediately sick to my stomach, I can instantly tell that she is blind and she just lays down about 30 yards away. I am afraid to climb down in fear of spooking her and making her run blind through the woods. My brother is about 400 yards away and I call him on the radios to get him to come to my stand, he can't understand what I am saying because the radios suck and finally after about 3 minutes he understands what I am saying. It takes him about 15 minutes to climb down and make his way to me and the whole time the doe is balling, it was terrible, but he finally gets close enough to her and realizes that she is not going anywhere so I climb down and put another arrow through her. Worst I have ever felt while being in the woods, just an absolute gut wrenching feeling.

# 2
2001 and just after 911 and me and my brother decide we need to get into the woods to try and lighten the mood, so me and the same brother from #1 are out and it's the first week of October. It's 11:00 a.m and I call my brother and arrange to meet back at the truck for some lunch. I am just getting ready to climb down from my stand. I tie the rope onto my limb and start lowering my bow, it's about 5 feet off the ground and I catch movement out of the corner of my eye, look up and there is a gorgeous 10 point walking straight up the trail out in front of me. I pull my bow back up, nock an arrow and place a beautiful double lung shot on this deer. My phone starts vibrating about 45 seconds later and it's my brother, he says did you just shoot big buck. Yeah I did, well as he is walking out towards the truck he can here something just crashing through the woods so he stops and watches as my buck is just motoring right at him and then it stops about 40 yards in front of him. This is when he called me and he says well your buck is just standing out in front of me and there is so much blood pouring out of it's side that it looks like a spicket, then he says oh buy the way your 10 pt is now a 5 pt because I just watched him break off half of his rack. Now this whole conversation was probably only a minute long and he finishes up by saying he's down now just walk the trail back to the truck and you will trip over him. Taxidermist was able to fix the rack and he was a beautiful mount that scored 131"

# 3
My buddy, my son and I are at my archery club and shooting the field hunter course about 4 years ago. We are at an elevated 60 yard target and a rabbit walks 4 yards behind the target. My buddy new exactly what I was thinking and he says no way thats a rabbit at 64 yards, so I make a slight adjustment on the HHA and let the arrow fly. Straight through the rabbit and sticks it into the ground. We just look at each other and start laughing. My son who was 6 at the time just looks at my buddy and says I told you my daddy can shoot better than you.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

ok so for anyone who hasnt read this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2114550

its classy


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

cooperjd said:


> My pops and I were hunting together back in 94. That would make me 13 at the time. Opening day of rifle season, both of us in a big homemade box blind. It was one of those great mornings where deer were moving early and often. This was my 3rd year hunting with my .243 and I had never seen dad shoot a deer. He always let me have them.
> 
> All of a sudden a doe pops out of the thicket into the cotton field and you knew a buck was behind her. Out from the thicket came the widest rack I had ever seen! Dad whispered "john, I'm gonna shoot this deer"
> 
> ...


So funny what happens to us in the woods when animals are around everything is in slow motion. I love this story, it's awesome!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT for the seasons opening!


----------



## Darrens66 (Aug 10, 2014)

Back in the eighties I was the first one to buy what was known as a baker climbing stand. If you stepped on the back of the stand while climbing it would let loose of the tree and down you would come . None of my buddies would even use them after seeing me almost bite the dust a few times .well one night me and my cousin go out and he walks with me over to where I'm gonna hunt and I set up and start climbing the tree . I lost focus and stepped on the back of that stand at about the 15 foot mark and down I come but my camo pants got caught on something on the way down and ripped my pants right off so there I layed in my tighty whities in the swamp with the wind knocked out of me. Listening to my cousin laughing his ars off instead of making sure I was ok. I won't use a climber to this day and every year when we get together to hunt we laugh about that day . My camo was shredded I had to walk back half naked what a mess..


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

Swear on my mother, this story is 110% true and happened to my brother last season in southeast PA on public land...do yourself a favor and read this

My brother, a friend and myself were driving to hunt one morning in the late season, we were a bit late and the sun was just starting to brighten up the horizon. On the way there my brother starts getting stomach cramps and is about to explode from eating Wings To Go the previous night. Once within the area we could hunt he says, "I DONT GIVE A SH1T IF IM AT MY SPOT JUST LET ME OUT!!!!!" We pulled over and let him out, he says just go ahead ill find a spot after im done. So my buddy and I go to our spots, get all settled and about 15 minutes after it got light, my brother texts us and says "Guys, i promise you you will not believe what just happened...."

He procedes to tell us this....
"After i got out and ran through the woods like a stuck pig, i found a stump and hid behind it to get things taken care of. I do a "wall-sit" against the stump and unleashed some of the most terrifying sounds youll ever hear come from a human. At this point its grey light and i can makeout everything around me without problem. I notice that i do not have TP, so i stand up and cut my boxers off of my body and start to clean up with those. Of course, i get is ***** all over my hand and i say out loud "Mother F*****!!!". I "wash" my hands in dirt, still cursing out loud. I finally get cleaned up and stand to pull up my pants and look to my left....10 yards away and about 12 feet up was a man in a pine tree, staring at me. He was as white as could be, like he saw a ghost. He wasnt laughing, not smiling, just staring like he witnessed a murder. After making eye contact for a few seconds, he just turned his head slowly away and probably hoped for death. I slipped away through the woods after that...." 

If anyone on here was that poor guy, or knows who it was PM me. This would make the story even funnier if we found out who it was


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Years ago my brother and I were hunting our farm in Western MD. After the morning hunt I walked up to my brothers stand and asked him if he got anything. He said no but I missed a doe. He pointed to the spot he shot at her and said go see if you can find my arrow.
So I walked over to the spot and there was blood all over the place.
I yelled back you idiot you didn't miss you hit her.

So he climbs down and we start to track her. Well the deer only ran about 50 yards down hill.
As we look it over we notice it was not a doe but a buck that had both antlers broke off at the bases. We start to look for the hole and rolled him over to only find that his broad head had only hit and sliced his nut sack wide open. The arrow did not in any way hit the body of the deer just his nut sack and bleed him right out. 
If it was a doe he would of missed her clean.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

Darrens66 said:


> Back in the eighties I was the first one to buy what was known as a baker climbing stand. If you stepped on the back of the stand while climbing it would let loose of the tree and down you would come . None of my buddies would even use them after seeing me almost bite the dust a few times .well one night me and my cousin go out and he walks with me over to where I'm gonna hunt and I set up and start climbing the tree . I lost focus and stepped on the back of that stand at about the 15 foot mark and down I come but my camo pants got caught on something on the way down and ripped my pants right off so there I layed in my tighty whities in the swamp with the wind knocked out of me. Listening to my cousin laughing his ars off instead of making sure I was ok. I won't use a climber to this day and every year when we get together to hunt we laugh about that day . My camo was shredded I had to walk back half naked what a mess..


I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. Great story.


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

Last year a co-worker of mine was getting prepared for deer (rifle) season, talking about how he was going to shoot the biggest buck in the woods. Well....he hunted the opening weekend, and got skunked. So, Monday morning he drives back from his hunting cabin with his little pooch in his lap....and out comes a large buck chasing a doe as he is driving on the highway. The doe just misses the truck, and the buck comes rights through his drivers side window.....busted out the glass......thrashes around all the while his face is covered in glass and getting worked over by a big rack.

The buck manages to get his head out of the window and run off into the woods apparently uninjured. While the pooch was fine....the guy had some gashes from the glass and antlers that needed stitches. Made the front page paper.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

nomansland said:


> I haven't laughed so hard in a long time. Great story.


Lucky he didn't snag his parts. LOL, good story.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

3 buck down from the same tree stand within 25 minutes. My dad years ago (not anymore) had a honey hole of an area. There were numerous times that my Dad, brother and I all tagged out from the same stand throughout the 2 week season here in PA. The last year we were able to hunt the stand (property was sold), my brother was sitting in the stand and shot a 6 point down in the hollow working its way toward me. He climbs down as I am walking over to offer my help (I was about 80 yards to his left and my Dad was about 60 yards around the side hill from me. At the shot my Dad also comes, but my brother tells me to climb in the tree stand. My Dad settles into the lean to I was in. I do and not 3 minutes from being in the tree notice movement to my left. Another 6 point was working its way up the hollow onto the bench we were sitting on. I shoot, it went 40 yards up the hill and fell over dead. From time my brother shot his to me shooting mine was probably about 10 minutes. As I was climbing down, my Dad was on his way over and I told him to get up in. After making sure his gun was up and he was set, I walk up to my deer and get my pack unpacked. I just make the first cut into the chest cavity when I hear my Dad shoot. I nearly cut my finger off as it scared the hell out of me. His 8 point came up the same path as mine did. When he shot his, it headed more left and passed me and my buck at 30 yards. It almost made it to the top of the hill before expiring. 3 buck within 25 minutes, shot from the same stand!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Back when I first started hunting with a muzzleloader (I was 13 or 14) I was in a stand one evening and had to pee. Back then I was told never go close to the stand or it would spook everything so I decided to get down and walk a couple hundred yards to an old logging road. Figured I would go then watch an intersection of logging roads until dark. It was snowing pretty hard and I walked to the intersection and decided to get under a big pine tree to stay out of the snow. As I approached the tree I caught movement about 40 yards to my left, it was a large doe that saw me as soon as I saw her. She snorted and I swung my ML around and thumbed back the hammer, as she took off I noticed another 3-4 deer were going with her that I hadn't seen at first. I swung around on that big doe and pulled the trigger as she entered an opening between pine trees. The gun hangfired slightly (guess the snow got some moisture to the powder) and with the cloud of smoke I couldn't see her reaction. I waited a bit then walked over to where she was when I shot. I saw some blood and hair on the snow so I left to give it some time and got my father to help me track. I told him I probably hit her pretty far back as the gun hang fired and she was moving at the time. We went about 40 yards and found her piled up. My dad looks at her and says the shot was perfect, not back at all. Sure enough it was a good shot right through the lungs and took the top of the heart off. After thinking about it for a few seconds I figured this must have been the deer that crossed the opening behind the one I was trying to shoot. The hang fire delayed the shot enough that I completely missed the first doe but hit the second perfectly.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I grew up a ******* farm kid in western Oklahoma. I had a cousin my exact age. Somewhere around age 10-12 we started making crude longbows. We sold deposit pop bottles to make enough money to buy a few wooden arrows from Gibsons Discount Center. One day we made a bow from a persimmon sapling about the diameter of our forearms.... maybe 100 lb draw wt. The only way we could shoot it was to lie on our backs, brace the bow against our feet, and pull with both hands. The arrow would go completely through an alfalfa hay bale. Starting the day with 3 cheap arrows, we were down to 1 by sundown. Sitting in the dark out in front of Grandma's house we were just shooting the breeze about nothing in particular. My goofy cousin grabs the bow, nocks the last arrow, rocks back with his feet straight up in the air and launches it to the moon. "You idiot!!! That was our last arrow! What are we going to shoot tomorrow? Why did you do that?" I asked. "I just felt like it," he says. We resume our juvenile conversation. It seemed like forever later we hear a THUDDD to our left. We look over in the dim light of the front porch and the red and blue fletchings of that little cheap arrow are sticking out of the ground about 6 feet to his left. We look at each other with eyes wide in fright, knowing that it could have killed either one of us. But what really scared us is when we talked about the possibility of it going through Grandma's roof. Our death at Grandpa's hands would have been much more frightening.


----------



## PackMule320 (Nov 8, 2012)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

All very good ones!


----------



## T-Town_Hunter (Oct 22, 2009)

Last weekend I had a catfish tournament. The tournament ended at 4 and I got back to the house around 5. I smelled to high hell of shad guts and catfish slime, as we had had a good tournament. I told my brother I was gonna go check a stand I had plans to hunt the next morning. I grabbed my bow just in case and took off. Now remind you I was in cargo shorts, a cut off Dickie shirt and my rubber boots. When I got to the stand, I hooked the bow to my












pull rope, climbed up and sat down. I lit a cigarette and was checking shooting lanes when I hear a stick break. I pull my bow up real quick (forgetting to snuff out the smoke) and in about 8 seconds I had what turned out to be a 150 lb doe 4 yds away standing under me. I sent one in the pump station and she ran a 20 yard circle and pretty much died in the same spot I shot her. Lol. So I throw her on the 4 wheeler and pull back up to the cabin. My brothers mind was blown when he saw me and her. Hahaha


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

Great stories


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

T-Town_Hunter said:


> Last weekend I had a catfish tournament. The tournament ended at 4 and I got back to the house around 5. I smelled to high hell of shad guts and catfish slime, as we had had a good tournament. I told my brother I was gonna go check a stand I had plans to hunt the next morning. I grabbed my bow just in case and took off. Now remind you I was in cargo shorts, a cut off Dickie shirt and my rubber boots. When I got to the stand, I hooked the bow to my
> View attachment 2055860
> View attachment 2055860
> pull rope, climbed up and sat down. I lit a cigarette and was checking shooting lanes when I hear a stick break. I pull my bow up real quick (forgetting to snuff out the smoke) and in about 8 seconds I had what turned out to be a 150 lb doe 4 yds away standing under me. I sent one in the pump station and she ran a 20 yard circle and pretty much died in the same spot I shot her. Lol. So I throw her on the 4 wheeler and pull back up to the cabin. My brothers mind was blown when he saw me and her. Hahaha


So you're telling me your normal hunting apparel isn't a cut off Dickie shirt, cargo shorts, and rubber boots? Get with the program [emoji89]


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Fishing story but real good. Years ago My younger brother, his buddy and I were fishing the Susquehanna River after a bad rain the day before.
The water was high and chocolate brown. Not wanting to miss a day on the river we set out in spite of the conditions. Having no luck for a couple hours we decided to troll vibrating plugs. My brothers buddy had a new rod and reel outfit out for the first time. He handed the rod to my brother to make some adjustments to the motor and just then the plug snagged and ripped the rod out of my brothers hand. Needless to say the owner was pissed. My brother told him to turn around and when we got back where the rod fell in, he jumped into the water,dove under and came up with the rod. The water was at least 5 feet deep, muddy as hell and very swift. I would not have believed it if I didn't witness it myself.


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

When I was about 9 years old my dad got my brother and I fiberglass recurve bows. We were in our back yard that had a large field behind it shooting at a hay bale. I saw a bird sit on the wire about 30 yards away and told my brother I could hit it. Amazingly I put an arrow through the chest of that blackbird. I then got a beating from my Mom. A while later we were at Grandmaws house across the street and I shot a big cottontail at about 20 yards only to have the rabbit take off with the arrow sticking straight out of it's back. The neighbor was an animal lover and had a fit while that rabbit ran around the area for weeks with that arrow in it. Another beating from Mom.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ttt for the new season ahead.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Gun hunting with my friend and his father last year. We all split up and we're slowly going through the woods. I heard a shot behind me (the direction of my friends dad). So I made my way back towards that area. About five minutes go by and I here my buddy yelling "oh sh't he's getting up grab the gun". Another shot, now I'm wondering what the hell is going on. I get back to them and the first shot hit the deer in the antler and must have knocked it out. It dropped right where it got shot. They where celebrating and didn't go to the deer right away and it came too and started to run off. My friends dad put another shot through the lungs and it was dead. He said the first shot the deer was running straight at him (must have been spooked by his son) when he shot and it dropped. After looking at the deer it had a round chunk missing from the base of its antler where the slug hit. Makes a great conversation piece (euro mount).


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

5 years ago, my first time time ever deer hunting, opening day of rifle season in Michigan. 10 minutes after legal shooting light I shoot a mature doe at about 125 yards. My hunt is over before 8am. Go back to the cabin for lunch around 10am, take a nap, head back out for evening hunt at 3pm, in the same blind. About 10 minutes after getting settled in an 8pt buck walks out of the woods, same exact distance, to just about the same place as the doe. A single shot drops him about 10 ft from the does gut pile. That was my first time ever deer hunting. My Uncle and Cousins were both amused and pissed. We all ended up bagging deer that weekend - it was such a great weekend. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Oct 1986 hunting moose....just finished a series of calls and I had a bull grunt from the North west of me as I was paying attention to that bull and the ruckus he was making I heard some twigs snap from no more than ten feet behind me as I turn to my side to see what snapped the twig a young bull walked past me and brushed me as I stood in shock like a deer in headlights
He walked another ten yards and began to grunt, all the meanwhile that other bull was coming to this youngster I lift my rifle and let's just say I missed him......7x lol

Fast forward to 2002 hunting moose I shot a cow and calf in a swamp about 200 yards from and old trail 
Both fell stone dead as I walked up to the cow I light a cigarette and decide to give her a nudge boom up she gets gives out this deep guttural sound and drops 
I'm still changing my shorts 13 yrs later LOL


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tagged.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

tagged


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ttt. I had a something happens to me today and this thread was the first thing that I thought of. Wish I had a camera to take a picture because I know nobody will ever believe me. Well I had one of those mornings were nothing went right. Won't go into full detail I will just skip to the good part. So it was time to get down. I wasn't feeling well at all and went to hook my bow up to the pull up rope to hoist my bow down. Well I bobbled and my bow fell out of my hands unhooked heading to the ground. Somehow someway the bow landed and the stabilizer ( 9" trophy ridge static) stuck in the ground. The actual bow was not touching the ground the slightest bit. I couldn't believe it. The stabilizer penetrated the ground a good 5 inches and saved the bow from hitting the ground. How lucky is that.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Neveragainwagun said:


> 2011 northern bc. between hunts i was guiding the outfitter wanted an old trail re connected. the origional trail crossed a drainage but beavers had blocked the creek years ago washing out the trail. due to the geography a new trail was to be forged to re join the other section. i headed down to the section to be re cut leaving my rifle on the quad i took my day pack, chainsaw, fuel & oil with me. after i had cleared 200 or so yards of heavy willows i decided to flag the trail from my current location over to the existing trail to know what im up against. upon reaching the old trail with no chainsaw or rifle i had the brilliant idea of walking down the old section , throwing old falls off trail & seeing if the trip back with chainsaw was warranted. so the trail starts dropping elevation and the willows are really thick. i look over and theres a young grizzly 40 yards away. i though it was a young boar. so i rip through my pack & pull out my signal flare pistol. I load that sucker up & then way to loud and excited i stand up waving my arms 'Hey buddy im right over here, everythings cool..' never even got finished and a massive sow stands up outta the creek,water pouring off her. She charges instantly upon seeing me. i fired the first flare as she hit her front feet & it went right between her ears. She never skipped a beat. Now both bears are coming right at me as i reload my final shot, both bears now out of sight in the willows the sow comes screamingup the bank beside me point blank & i pound her in the chest with the flare. It sticks and she tears off the cub right on her heals. i could smell the burnt hair. that pistol is hanging in my hobby room with the empty flare case that im sure saved my life inside. no BS


***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome...


----------



## Arrowhead_4 (Aug 26, 2009)

I was hunting with my bow one time with my buddy, we were about 75 yards apart. While waiting, my buddy radios me and says he has a doe coming in range and is gonna shoot it. He shoots and misses, the deer then runs towards me and I see it coming through the brush at a very brisk pace headed right to my shooting lane, as soon as she steps into the shooting lane I holler at her at full draw and let the arrow fly. Nailed her. She ran into some REALLY thick stuff and we had a great blood trail. We were tracking her at night with our flashlights, then I shine the light up ahead of where the blood trail was headed and there stands a deer (so I thought) facing away from us. I didn't know what to do, so we walked closer and closer and then realized it was the doe that I had shot. She tried to split between 2 small trees and got stuck and died while she was standing up stuck between the 2 trees. It was pretty crazy.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

This actually happened this year. I was hunting from the ground on a piece of public ground. Around 15 minutes 'til shooting light was over. I have the road about 150 yards in front of me. I'm facing it, because there's a ton of scrapes all right there. I hear a deer run off behind me and loop around to my right and is running right towards the road. Then i hear "BAM! SCREEECH". I knew exactly what happened. I packed up all my stuff and went back to the jeep. Went to confirm that's what happened. Was a 6 point. (Wouldn't have been legal to shoot.) Most of my family, including I, live within 2 miles of this. So, i run to get some help, come back and get this deer. Was able to salvage the two left legs and backstraps. Found a legal way to get a non-legal deer.

If i think of another story, i'll be back!


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

2013 my transmission on my 98 Durango went out the week before rifle season. On the vehicle hunt I found a car about a mile and a half from where I hunt. Leaving the shop late trying to get in my first gun hunt of the year. I get about 1/2 mile from my hunting spot and my tire blows out. With about 45 minutes til dark I'm really ticked by this point. Change the tire quickly and do about 40 over the speed limit. I finally get to the field load my rifle and angrily slam the door. 3 big whitetail does take off across the field quite away out. Not knowing how far they are I pull up and they stop. I shot the first one she did a complete backflip. The other 2 stay I shot the second one she fell dead on the first. The third booked it toward the woods and I missed. She turned and started heading back across the field I shot again and she just stood there for a second then fell over. By this point I'm all kinds of pumped up. I pull out the rangefinder the first 2 were 268 yards and the third 413. 10 second hunt following weeks of trouble. And the craziest shots I have ever taken. I could not do it again if I tried.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I got my wood duck limit on a hunt one morning in about 17 seconds. I waded out into the hole with a buddy and loaded my gun. As soon as the chamber slammed we heard the tell tale screaming of flying woodies. Three woodies came darting through the cypress trees we were standing in. I picked out the lead drake and took the shot and dropped all three of them in one shot. Two drakes and a hen. I never bother telling anyone because no one would believe me anyways.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

ackr13 said:


> Fishing story but real good. Years ago My younger brother, his buddy and I were fishing the Susquehanna River after a bad rain the day before.
> The water was high and chocolate brown. Not wanting to miss a day on the river we set out in spite of the conditions. Having no luck for a couple hours we decided to troll vibrating plugs. My brothers buddy had a new rod and reel outfit out for the first time. He handed the rod to my brother to make some adjustments to the motor and just then the plug snagged and ripped the rod out of my brothers hand. Needless to say the owner was pissed. My brother told him to turn around and when we got back where the rod fell in, he jumped into the water,dove under and came up with the rod. The water was at least 5 feet deep, muddy as hell and very swift. I would not have believed it if I didn't witness it myself.


Reminds me of the time we were getting setup on a buddies dock and another friends rod was immediately snatched into the water. This was probably around 5 in the afternoon. About 10 that night my other buddy caught a small 2 pound catfish and it had a hook and line attached. So naturally as you do when this happens started pulling it. Sure 'nough it was the other friends rod!


----------



## Ashy Larry (Nov 30, 2015)

i have three.

First. I work with somewhat of a mouth breather. He hunts in brown dickie coveralls. No biggie, just his thing. One morning he climbs up a tree way back in a swamp. Shortly thereafter, nature calls. So he climbs down and drops trowel. When he climbs back up, he keeps smelling his own stink. Also his back itches. So he unzips and reaches back to scratch. Well he keeps smelling the stink, and it gets worse. So he thinks he was just that much of a man. Keeps itching, keeps scratching. Touches his face, messes with his gun. Well as it gets worse he decides to investigate further. He had pooped in his coveralls, when he dropped them, he didnt pull them out far enough, and guess where his brown snake had landed. So as he kept scratching he was just rubbing his own excrement all over himself over the course of 15 minutes. Realizing his situation, he climbs back out, washed off in the freezing cold swamp, and walked a mile back to the truck where he had to wait several hours for his dad to come out.

Second. I have a good buddy who just always seem to screw up. One morning he is leaving his house all bundled up for a gun hunt. When he gets to his truck he realizes his hammer of the 30-30 is caught on his sleeve. Before he can adjust slowly the hammer comes loose and strikes. This is in somewhat of a small main street area in a rural town at 6am. Shook up from this, he still decides to go hunt. Taking off in his truck, he realizes he cant stop the thing, because he shot his brake line when the bullet ricochets.

Third. Every year me and brake-line buddy go to his old family homeplace for a hunt or two. Theres an old farmhouse, and about 40 acres, so we build a fire and drink a few beers and hunt. I packed in a climber, and found a tree to put it on. I get about 12 ft up when i feel the bubble guts going on. I think it will subside so i climb a little higher. About a minute later it hits me again, so i get in a mad dash down the tree. I bet i hadnt made it 5 ft back down and im doing the cheek squeeze from hell. It was not enough, nature won. So i finish my squishy climb down and walk over to a log. I fully disrobe, discard of my undergarments, and pack my gear straight back out. We made a trip to town that night for more undergarments.


----------



## brokepapa (Jul 19, 2014)

I was sitting in my stand one morning. Right at daylight, I hear something coming down a trail in front of my stand. It finally came out of the thick brush and it was some kind of large bird. Everyone howled about that for weeks. Turns out, a guy a few miles from us had an emu farm. The market for them went south, and a storm knocked his fencing down. Evidently, he didn't look for them very hard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA Hunter1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Edge 1 said:


> Couldn't resist-
> 
> I'm not sure if this is true or not but I like to think it is because it's WAY funnier that way.
> 
> ...


Thats hilarious


----------



## PA Hunter1 (Jan 24, 2016)

danielgri14 said:


> Couple years ago me and my buddies were dingdong ditchin (ringing doorbells then running), we just rang one house and started running, whlie we were running 2 deer ran right infront of us. I barely missed the deer but my friend beside me who was 6'2 and 230 ran right into it makein it do a flip over his sholder. We looked back and the deer was down with a broken spine. I got my knife and slit his throat and we took it to the house and cleaned it. yeah so my friend ran into a deer and killed it


wow


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

About 3 years ago I had 2 does come in to about 5yds right at dark. Took the shot w/ a Thunderhead and a luminock.

Arrow goes thru the deer and next thing I know its headed right back at me and softly lands in the limbs at eye level within arms reach of me. Arrow went thru the off leg and when the deer kicked it caused the arrow to take that crazy path.

I would of never even known it happened without the lighted nock.


----------



## drumfisher (Aug 28, 2014)

It was rifle season and I was after my first deer a few years ago. I was gonna shoot the first one I saw. It was really cold that morning sitting in the blind watching the field. Back then I nor my dad knew much about hunting, but I know a whole lot more now. Also at that time the rifle wasn't sighted in exactly right(it is now). Well a doe trotted out right before we were about to go so I put the rifle up and luckily it stopped. I shot and watched it run off. Me being a novice then told my dad lets go get it. So we went over to where I shot it and found a little gut contents and a strip of skin. We had no clue what happened. Well we looked around for a little bit and to our amazement found a WHOLE DEER STOMACH just laying on the ground in some briars. We were like " where's the friggin deer". Well we found it and that deer made it thirty or so yards without a stomach, and it turns out it was a button buck. I managed to graze a hole in the deer and I guess when it ran it stretched it which allowed the stomach to fall out. And after checking the scope it turns out if it was sighted in I would've shot it in the shoulder. True story


Now for a fishing story. Me and a buddy were fishing a little pond in the woods full of small bass. I killed them on shakyheads. One hot spot in particular was maybe a 4'x4' hole with a fell pine on one side and a bush on the other. On the bank in that spot you barely had enough room to cast. I already caught a few in that spot and felt another bite, set the hook and watched the bass wrap me up in the pine tree. Well I layed my rod down and straddled that pine out into the pond, it turns out I can't reach the bass so I get back on the bank and break it off. I borrow a shakyhead from my buddy and I'm back in the game. I feel a tap, give it a rip, and start reelin in yet another bass. As I flip it and lip it I see it's got some bling on its lip. It turns out it's the same one that wrapped me up and he came back to return my shakyhead. I remove both hooks, give my buddy back his shakyhead and tie mine back on and continue to fish. True story


----------



## Huntingboys7 (Sep 3, 2013)

I was out hunting with my brother, in the middle of the day we decided to go for a drive and look for Grouse knowing no deer would be out. As we drove on the back roads we realized that the grouse weren't out either. I looked over at my brother and pointed ahead saying "What would you do if a buck crossed the road right there" suddenly a big 4x4 mule deer ran across the road right where I was pointing. We both dove out of the truck but in the end the buck got away.


----------



## Hoytman-89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Craziest story I have was with my cousin. 
We grew up on an Indian reservation and would hunt small game and birds all the time. Well we were about 10 years old. We had one of his older brothers hand me down bows. It didn't have any sights probably 20 pound draw and we shot mostly their old bent aluminum arrows. We were walking down by the creek and found a whole bunch of doves. My cousin drew back and shot one out of the air as it flew about 60 yards away. Luckiest (and probably dumbest) shot I've ever seen.


----------



## bambam1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Back in the late 70's, ufo , just before dark and after dark.


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

This past summer, my wife and kids were at the pond fishing with me after dark. Hearing the bass hit the top of the water I tied on a huge Zara spook. Was casting way across to the other side when I feel a bite, or what I thought was a bite. No fish when I set the hook, but noticed something rippling the water from the moon light. Grabbed my flashlight and looked and there was a bat flying up a little and it would fall back to the water. I thought he tried to eat the lure and had a hook in him. Started reeling in and noticed as I casted he flew into the line and made a perfect knot around his leg. We got the knot out and let him loose. Never caught a bat while fishing before and probably never will again.


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

Years ago when I was a kid. Me and a buddy of mine where out shooting our bows at his dad's target. Long story short when we where done shooting we had an arrow that was bent. We use to always just pull back aim to the sky and let it fly into the woods. Well there was a few houses down by the road and one had a pond only a 100 yards or so by the way the crow fly's. Anyway after letting the arrow fly we didn't think anything of it and we went about are day. Later on that afternoon I was at my parents getting ready to cut the grass when the neighbor guy came up hot as hell waving this arrow at me asking me if it was mine? I said no it was buddies so he stormed up too his place. Later on after dinner. I asked if he talked to the neighbor and he said yes. He continues to tell that earlier on in the day when he shot that arrow in the air that it hit and killed on of his ducks down at the pond. We still laugh about it to this day

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

Was out hunting one day and saw a porcupine in the ditch. I was young and wanted to shoot something so my dad gave me his .243 and I shot the porcupine from about 25 yards as it was sitting at the entrance to a culvert. After the shot, the porcupine crawled into the culver. thinking it was hit and going to die, we walked up to the culvert opening and my bullet was laying in the snow right where the porcupine was sitting. The plastic ballistic tip was broken off and there was rifling on the bullet, but other than that, no other damage to it. We figured that the bullet must have hit a couple twigs on the way to the porcupine, tumbled the bullet and then hit the porcupine sideways. Pretty amazing really, I still have that bullet in a drawer in my gun room.


----------



## Little_Beav (Aug 21, 2015)

I got a few, both with my dad

First story is of us duck hunting, with our new mud motor. The lake we normally hunted was really low, so we got that motor out of necessity. But anyway, we found a spot in the cattails and pulled in. Now, we didnt notice it at the time, but we had the motor facing towards the lake, not the tails. After a while of calling, sitting, and snacking, we hear this quacking, really close to us. Out of nowhere, a hooded meganser came speeding across the water, really low too. Now, being the trap shooter that i am, i was ready for that snap shot. i followed it and i missed the first shot, but i got em on the second. i was so happy and excited, and my dad was too, but he seemed a little shaken up. once i asked him what was wrong, he told me. I damn near shot the motor! my shot must have been 3-4 inches from the motor, so close that our covering on it moved when i shot. To this day, we make sure to put the motor facing the cattails, and not in our shooting lane. 

The next story involved us going squirrel hunting with our .32 muzzle-loaders. I was using my grandpa's old rifle that i had just got for my birthday not too long ago, and i wanted to go out and try to get us some dinner. It was a bit hard to load, seeing as it probably hasn't been shot in a long time. Now, my father loves muzzle-loaders, and he is a great shot with his. So there we were, still hunting, and we saw a red squirrel in a tree. So i shot first and missed. He ran up the tree about 4 feet, then stopped and started barking at us. I shot again and missed...again. Turns out i wasnt aiming it right, but whatever. So i finally told my dad to take the shot and he did. BANG, he shot and the squirrel fell out of the tree. Upon further inspection, it turns out he had shot it in the eye. That was a very humbling experience, and i learned that my old man still had it in him.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

My little brother and I were shooting our bb guns. We had a target nailed to a support beam on a 3 sided barn. I pulled up to shoot at the same time a barn swallow flew in between me and my intended target. Yes, I shot a barn swallow stone dead on the fly with a Daisy 94 Winchester BB gun.


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

We had a buck get hit by car than jumped through a plate glass window into waiting area at my fathers auto repair shop. He ended up getting back out but not before he stabbed a chair and took it with him in his antler. He next ran right into a garage door breaking the chair lose and running away. Went looking but never found him. Im assuming he just got a little disoriented after fighting with the car.


----------



## Applebag (Dec 13, 2013)

Fruecrue said:


> The girlfriend (wife now) and I decided to go for an afternoon picnic in allegany state park. Brought her year old precious baby black lab. After a barbeque and clean up, we sat watching the fire while a storm rolled in. A while after dark, I stood up to stretch my legs and saw a bear climb into the dumpster next to my truck. Put the dog on a leash and told her what I saw. She had the genius idea to set the truck alarm off to scare him away. Hit the button, lights and buzzers, we seen him jump out, then Could see his silhouette coming straight at us. I take the dog around the shelter, wifey follows after freezing for a moment, the second time I told her to go.
> We get around back in the pouring rain, lightning flashes, I'm face to face with a large, scared, black bear. I step back and yell to go the other way, step on the dog and she starts yelping. Now she's tangled in my feet, wife never saw the bear. She's screaming at me for hurting her dog, trying to untangle the leash, lightning flashes, she sees the bear (still only a few feet away) and yells " give it the dog!". Bear ran off, I put the dog on my shoulder, grabbed her hand and headed for the truck. We still laugh about her trying to feed her precious pooch to a bear. Still have the dog too, 12 years old.


Made me laugh very loudly while at work. Now they know I'm not working. Thanks pal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

It was the first Saturday of buck season in pa in 2013. I had shot a nice 8 earlier in the year with the bow but never found him. We had a bunch of guys already tagged out so they all did a huge drive for me and kicked up a few doe and a 150 class buck. The buck ran about 60 yards from me and I got too excited and pulled the shot and missed him. My neighbor shot him the next year with a crossbow. It scored mid 150's.
It would've been my biggest buck of all time and I missed it at 60 yards.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

ks_kiwi said:


> Was driving out in the hills on a farm one day with a buddy - saw a goose take off flying in the field below and mimed pointing a shotgun at it, saying "boom" and even mimicking the recoil. At that exact same moment it flew into a wire and got clotheslined, folding it's neck backwards and dropping it stone dead out of the air.
> My buddy looked over and muttered "don't you _*ever*_ point those fingers at me"


That's too funny!!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

huntinhoosier said:


> growing up at my grandpa and grandmas rabbit and goat farm i was always catching critters and bring them home to keep in my 10 gallon aquariums, frogs, snappers, lizards, small snakes and such. well one day in the creek i caught a small copperhead(yes it was a copperhead and not a water snake, they look totally different if you had them side by side) i was always catching snakes it was no big deal, me and the other local kids would have snake hunts, everybody would get a burlap bag (the person who lived behind us raised horses so we always had burlaps) and we would see who could catch the most in a day, dead ones were 1 pt and live were 2 points. anyway so i catch this little copperhead maybe 10 -12 inches long, and i decided i was gonna keep it and feed it to my kingsnake that i had in another aquarium so i put it in with my 3 foot kingsnake and watch...nothing happens...i watch and watch and nothing happens so i get bored and go back out side for a while i come back in later and decided to go check on my snakes, i noticed that i had not properly put the lid back on the tank so i shut it and start looking thru the tank...no copperhead so my mind thinks 1 he ate it or 2 oh crap it got out and my grandma who is deathly afraid of snakes ( yes she let me keep the kingsnake but she wouldnt come in my room unless i was with her and i had to pile a bunch of books on the top screen of the tank to make her feel better, plus i was the apple of her eye so she never told me no about things like that) is gonna die. so im searching and searching for this little slither 10 inch snake...lol...yeah right, never found it. so i went to sleep that night just hoping that my kingsnake had eaten it, i didnt dare tell me granny. the next morning i get up and start to look some more, as i get up i knock my pillow down to the floor, i reach down to pick it up and it moves! the snake had gotten out and at some point and time got up on to my bed(which was just a box spring and mattress on the floor) and slithered in the pillow case for warmth i guess, slept with it under my head all night!! true story
> 
> another time im much older and have kids, so my granny is watching my boys at the same farm house, for a few years she has always told me about this huge snake that lives under her front porch, she says it always climbs up the limestone pillars on the porch and ets the bird eggs that have nest on the tops of these pillars, now again she is deathly afraid of snakes and like most tend to exaggerate the size when she gets scared by one. so im there picking up my boys and she comes in screaming and hollering " that snake is out there!!!" so i get excited and want to see this "legendary" snake that is so big, so i bolt out side expecting to see this 3 foot snake on the porch, well i open the front door and see this black snake coming out of this hole in the corner at the base of one of the pillars, wrapped 2 times around the pillar and is gulping down a birds egg in the nest! now the pillars are probably 2 feet in diameter, taken back a little bit i cautiously sneak over and grab it behind the head, which it didnt like very much! so i have it in one hand and im trying to unwrap it from the pillar with the other end the whole time my granny is screaming thru the door " that thing is gonna kill you, ohhhh lordy jesus...oh lordy jesus" so i finally get it unwrapped and try to pull it out of the hole, well it keeps coming and coming, finally i get the behemoth of snake out and by this time it draped all over my like an extension cord and is pissed! it wraps around my hand holding its head and then proceeds to wrap around right calf with its lower part, and if you have never had a snake coil around you before it is a very eerie feeling and they are nothing but pure muscle! so i have to change its head position so i can unwrap my arm, well as you can guess its head got out from my death grip for a split sec, which in turn scared the poop out of me causeing me to fall on my back with this big ass black snake wrapped around me like duct tape, i manage to roll over on it pinning its head with my forearm that is entangled with snake in the first place and getting back control of the head with the same arm so i could unwrap it, needless to say it was quite the battle..lol. i finally get it all unwrapped and semi under control and get my granny to calm down and not call the police or have a heart attack, i was gonna take it down in the woods and turn it loose but she wouldnt have anything to do with that, she wanted it dead so it wouldnt return to the eggs and so she could sit on her porch and not be scared, so i ended up taking the gardening hoe to it and finished it off, afterwards i measured it 8 foot and 5/8ths of an inch and about as big around as my fore arm in some spots! never doubted grannies word again ... my boys thought i was a superhero after watching all that take place...lol












Sent from my AS985 using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Tagged.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Quite a few years ago my uncle and I were driving home from an evening archery hunt and a vehicle not too far in front of us hit small buck. The driver luckily was uninjured and unbelievable the car was barely damaged and she kept on driving, leaving a buck writhing on the side of the road. We pulled over and had the bright idea to put it out of its misery. My uncle grabbed his knife and started to approach, but the buck jumped up, made it about 3-feet before he fell back over again. I convinced him to simply put an arrow in it and he proceed to get his bow and while standing in the headlights of the vehicle at full-draw, aiming a buck laying on the shoulder, we were greeted with flashing lights of a PA State trooper who pulled in behind our vehicle. He told us that he would take care of it, asked us to step away and he pulled his service revolver. He aimed at the buck's head from approximately 5-feet away, but didn't pull the trigger. Instead, he took careful aim again, turned his head away as to not watch and pulled the trigger, HE MISSED! Realizing what had happened he stepped a little closer, aimed, turned his head again and shot. This time finding his mark. 

My uncle and I still laugh about that night and that was MANY years ago..

Another quick one - same uncle - we were hunting a farm in Octorara PA off of Route 41, again this was MANY years ago...we were hunting at opposite ends of a huge cut corn field. With about 45-minutes or so of good light left, I see a MONSTER buck enter the field not far from where I had expected my uncle to be set up. I watched the scene unfold with my binos as the buck began working the field edge toward what I believed to be his stand location and the buck jumped, but didn't run off? He continued to feed and I saw him jump again, running off about 25 yards looking back into the woods. He continued to feed in that general area for some time, jumping twice more. Eventually he worked his way over the knoll in the field and I could no longer see him from my vantage point. I eventually packed things up and headed in that general direction to catch up with my uncle. As I approach I can see my uncle standing in the field and my first thought was that he shot and was looking for blood. He shot alright, 5 times and was looking for his arrows as he missed every time.

Another good laugh around the Holidays each year.

Joe


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

That snake story is not hard for me to I believe one hot summer night coming home I'm about to go through my home town running 55 radio up mud graps humming in my own world . I see a black line on the road . Thinking it is just those cord things the sheriff's department use . I never give it a thought to I run over it . It's then I realize as it moves the thing is a live . Snakes head was hanging over the center line and tail was still in the grass . Now even if that road was narrow than it should be it still puts that snake at over 8' . I slam on brakes put it in reback and go look for it but by that time it done slithered off into the woods and as I'm scarred of snacks anyways , the idea of chasing a snake that big in the dark didn't appeal to me


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

My dad had a doe run into the side of his truck a few miles from home one night but the doe survived albeit very disoriented.my dad gets out to finish her off (she would have prolly been ok but she hurt his truck, it's the principal of the matter) at this point he realizes that for whatever godawful reason he actually for once has no pistol, no knife, nothing even heavy and blunt so he does what any man would do, he walks over to the still very out of it doe and catches get in the show off the head with a straight right, down went the doe and he had to convince all of his friends that he had not beat someone's ass (difficult thing to do as he was kinda known for liking to fight)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

My dentist, Ted Pawlias told us this story. While on safari Ted shot a huge Cape Buffalo. Dropped where he stood. The guides roll the beast over and pose the body , so Ted can get his hero shot. As Ted grabs each horn, the beast stands up! Ted said, All he could see was trackers running for their lives. The bull lets out a big bellow, shudders and falls back to the ground. Ted said, that he was so disappointed that not one person took his picture holding this Cape Buffalo standing up!!!!!


----------



## Wldcat10 (Mar 6, 2014)

This one was told to me a by a friend of the family a few years back. He said it happened sometime in the mid 90's. Family Friend (we'll call him Joe) Joe was exclusively a bow hunter. He never hunted with a rifle. One of Joe's friends had drawn a rifle deer tag and asked Joe if he would join on his hunt. He agreed and they went out for a weekend hunt. Now Joe said on the 2nd day of the hunt they spotted a nice mule deer buck, so they set up for the shot that was about 350yds away. His buddy set up the rifle and took a shot. Boom! Buck went down instantly. Now when they got to the buck on the opposite ridge they poked it with barrel of the rifle and sure enough it was dead. They noticed that one of the tips of the antler had maybe 2" broken off. They figured it was from fighting. Now Joe's buddy gets the deer and himself ready for a pic. He places his rifle in the rack of this buck he just shot and he sits right behind the buck for a picture. Joe steps back maybe 5 feet to take the pic and...... Bam! The buck stand up, still with the rifle in his rack and takes off running like a bat out of hell! They couldn't believe what just happened. They figured when Joe's friend shot, he hit the antler and knocked out the buck cold. Joe said they never did recover the rifle.

Don't know if this story is BS or not, but man if it is real, I think I would've needed to change my boxers!


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

I hunt over bait


----------



## ApexerER (Mar 27, 2013)

Both my BS stories involve fishing. Both when I was very young, I don't remember how old 10-13 I would say. I was fishing and I felt a hit on my lure. I set the hook and it felt like I was dragging a huge weed pile. I got the fish to the rowboat and realized I had two. Two large mouth bass on the same lure at the same time. Fishing in the same exact place, maybe the same summer I don't remember for sure I had a Large mouth jump in the row boat. My Dad was fishing with me and he couldn't believe it. Those are my two BS true stories....


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

My cousin once shot at a crossing mallard about 30 yards out with his 12 gauge. 
At the shot the bird's head flew off and splashed several yards away from the duck's body. 
I don't recall the final consensus, but it was theorized that he was either shooting a rifled slug by mistake, or that the steel shot had been dunked on an earlier hunt and had since rusted into a homogeneous mass.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

- We were about 12 years old when my buddy drilled a flying chik-a-dee with my BB gun. 

- Found my fathers crippled buck in a thicket. He bolted down the trail towards my pup so as he passed I grabbed an antler. We wrestled and rolled down into about a 3' deep drainage. I came out on top and the deer calmed down. Evidently they can tell when you relax because before I could blink he was on top and I was on the bottom. By the way, deer hooves leave parallel bruise lines down your thighs and chest. I eventually got my legs locked around his neck and tried to twist his head off. I now have very good reason to believe that it is NOT possible for a man to break a deer's neck with his hands. After my father found us in the ditch he pull his knife. A knife that is NOT pointed. He whittled on him for a bit and the buck eventually bled out. I was basically saturated in deer blood. My 6 month old Drathaar thought it was great fun. 

Moral of the story: 1. Never turn your back on a crippled deer. 2. If by chance you decide to wrestle a deer do NOT let up when you think you have won. Deer do not surrender in a gentlemanly way. 3. Do not track crippled deer into real thick stuff without a weapon on your person. 4. Deer are are very quick and they NEVER tap out!


----------



## CWB04 (Jan 23, 2015)

One afternoon, my two brothers and two of our friends were out bow hunting. In our ignorant youth, we actually used to make slow steady drives on small blocks of woods in Iowa. Me and a buddy got in standing position and my 2 brothers and another buddy made a drive towards us. The hunt was uneventful, so we thought, and we were headed back to the truck to regroup. Me and my buddy were up on a hill walking a fencline back to the truck and my 2 brothers and other buddy were down below us in a field walking back. I hear honking from a flock of Canada geese and they are heading right for us. Well, me and my buddy up on the hill just stand there and watch them fly over us (couldn't have been 20 yds above us in the air), enjoying the site. They keep on the same path and are headed directly over the others down the in the field. Well we are watching the geese and then I notice my brothers and other buddy all knocking arrows and drawing back as the flock gets closer. The geese had to be 60 or 70 yds high for them as they were all in a bottom in the field. Sure enough they all loose an arrow and I'll be danged if one of the geese reacts at the shot and doesn't fall out of the sky, but rather sails probably 10 or 15 yds lower then the rest of the flock and instead of flapping its wings, it just sails down over the next hill. We run down and get with the other 3 and we are all rolling out and can't believe what we just saw. Well we all load up and head over the hill and there was only a half hour or so left of daylight and we weren't able to find the goose. If that's not enough BS for you it gets better. Next morning I am out and about early, running my trap line. I am probably a mile and a half as the crow fly from where the events took place the evening before. I am running a gravel road between lines and I just happen to be looking out in a cut corn field and see something that catches my eye. Get my binoculars out and sure enough - it's a lone Canada goose squatting out in the field. I pull of and head out towards the goose (all I have as far as weapons is a ruger super single six pistol that I always carried on my trapline). Well the closeer I get, I can see that the goose has an arrow sticking through it's chest - razor sharp broadhead sticking up toward the sky. I get to about 10 yards of the goose and it still has enough life left to get to its feet and take off running trying to get airborn. It can't fly, but damn thing could run like heck for having an arrow sticking through its chest. You can only imagine the dilemma I'm in - chasing around an "armed" Canada goose - on foot out in the middle of a huge cut corn field. After probably 10 or 15 minutes of chasing, and several breaks where I am sprawled out trying to catch my breath, the goose finally zigs instead of zaggin and I am finally able to get my foot on his head (like you would do a turkey) and the rest is history. My brother about chit himself when I showed up at the house with his goose later that morning. He ended up getting that goose mounted and it has survived moves from IA to AR to TX and then finally here to MS where it still hangs proudly on his wall. Guess you had to be there!


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I stopped counting in Arizona Unit 9 all the avg 6 point bulls I passed while running and gunning on an elk hunt - it was over 40.....IN ONE DAY.


----------

